# My Audio/Video Experience



## ldgibson76

New Photos will be posted in near future.


----------



## eddy_winds

Very nice


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eddy_winds* /forum/post/13306495
> 
> 
> Very nice



Thanks for viewing the photo and the kudo!


Regards.


----------



## croseiv

Hi ldgibson76!


I've said it before and I'll say it again; Nice system you have there.










Cheers


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *croseiv* /forum/post/13383011
> 
> 
> Hi ldgibson76!
> 
> 
> I've said it before and I'll say it again; Nice system you have there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers



Thanks again!










How do you like this forum site compared to the other?


----------



## croseiv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/13386103
> 
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you like this forum site compared to the other one we are members of?!



I like it. It's easy to lose many hours of time reading the various threads It's huge, but people seem to be a little friendlier here. I also hang out over at AH.


----------



## ldgibson76

As the title states, new photos, same system.









I thought new photos where due being that the previously posted ones, IMO where starting to look stale. They lacked presentation!

For those who have never view the older photos, the new ones that are attached give a better presentation of the system and the room. The room dimensions are 18 x 11.6 x 8. The racks sit about 20" from the front wall.

The front speakers are positioned approx. 42" from the front wall and they sit approx. 9 ft apart. Both front speakers sit 12" from the left and right walls. Due to pointing the speakers inward, the outboard aft part of speakers, sit exactly 6" from both L & R walls.

Being that there are 13 source components, (I know! Can you say "over populated"?!) I felt that 2 surge protectors would be more convenient. One for the video components (left side) and one for the audio components (right side). Redundancy seems evident, but each component has exclusive responsibilities.

For those who relish the ability to conceal cables, my racks are unable to do that completely. But, I have been able to for the most part, separate the power cords from the audio and video cables. A very difficult accomplishment with a total of 15 components and well over 50 cables/cords crossing paths.


Please feel free to critique my set up. It is by no means a perfect system and theres plenty room for improvement. Any and all suggestions are welcomed.


Thanks for viewing.


The current system is as follows:


A/V Receiver:

-Marantz SR9300 A/V Receiver 140w x 7

-Belkin PureAV 3 in 1 HDMI v1.2 Switcher

-Klipsch Ref. RC35 (Center) and Panamax Power Centers

























Audio:









-Cambridge Audio Azur 640C v.2 CD Player

-Denon DVD2910 Universal CD/DVD-A/SACD Player

-Philips CDR 950 CD Recorder

-Yamaha CDC-685 5 Discs CD Changer

-DLO HomeDock iPod A/V Docking Station

-Klipsch Reference RF35 Tower Speaker


Video:









-Motorola/Verizon Fios QIP-6416 HD/DVR/Dual Tuner/Multi-room Cable Box

-Samsung BD-P1200 Blu ray Player w/HQV

-Pioneer Elite DVR-7000 DVD Recorder

-Microsoft X-BOX Gaming System

-Sony DVPNC555ES 5 Disc DVD Changer

-Klipsch Reference RF35 tower speaker


Power and Protection:









-Belkin PureAV AV24502 HDMI Switcher

-Panamax M5400-PM Power Center/Conditioner/Surge Protector

-Panamax MAX5100 Power Center/Conditioner/Surge Protector




The room dimensions only warrants a 6.1 configuration.

-Klipsch Ref. RS35 (Surr) w/Pro Connect Pro-Flex 14AWG Spkr wire

-Klipsch Ref. RS25 (Rear Ctr) w/Pro Connect Pro-Flex 14AWG Spkr wire


















-Klipsch Ref. RSW10 Powered Subwoofer w/ Aurelex "Subdude" Platform and Monster MSeries M1000 Sub cable

















-Sennheiser HD535 Headphones











Equipment List:

Samsung HP-S5053 50” Plasma HDTV Monitor w/HDMI; 1366 x 768p

Marantz SR9300 A/V Receiver THX Ultra2 140w x 7

Belkin PureAV 3 in 1 HDMI v1.2 Switcher

Cambridge Audio Azur 640C v.2 CD Player w/dual Wolfson WM8740 24 bit/192 kHz DAC's

Denon DVD2910 Universal DVD/DVD-A/SACD Player w/Burr Brown DAC's

Philips CDR 950 CD Recorder

DLO HomeDock iPOD A/V Docking Station w/30GB Video iPOD

Yamaha CDC-685 5 Discs CD Changer

Motorola/Verizon QIP-6416 HD/DVR/Dual Tuner/Multi-room Cable Box w/HDMI

Samsung BD-P1200 Bluray Player w/HQV Reon processor

Pioneer Elite DVR-7000 DVD Recorder

Sony DVPNC555ES 5 Disc DVD Changer

Microsoft X-BOX Gaming System

URC MX850 Aeros Universal Remote

Panamax M5400-PM Power Center/Conditioner/Surge Protector

Panamax MAX5100 Power Center/Conditioner/Surge Protector

Panamax Max 2 Coax Surge Protector

Monster Cable SW200 Surge Protector

Klipsch Reference RF35 (Fronts) w/Monster Cable M1.4s Bi-wire Speaker Cable

Klipsch Reference RC35 (Center) w/Monster Cable MCX-1 CC Speaker Cable

Klipsch Reference RS35 (Surrounds) w/Pro Connect Pro-Flex 14 AWG Speaker wire

Klipsch Reference RS25 (Rear Center) w/Pro Connect Pro-Flex 14 AWG Speaker wire

Klipsch Reference RSW10 Powered Subwoofer w/Auralux SubDude Floatation Platform

Sennheiser HD535 Headphones

Cables: AudioQuest; Acoustic Reseach; Key Digital; Monster M-Series.


----------



## ldgibson76

Back of Klipsch RF 35 w/Monster Cable M-Series M1.4 Bi-Wire 12g Speaker Cable.



















Left Wall and Stairwell.


----------



## RipperDoc85

my back end always looks like a network hub too, more cables than i know what to do with, and yet, they all have a purpose, nice setup, glad to see some nice equipment


----------



## ldgibson76

I was in Sears today and happen to come across this Samsung BD-P1200 on sale for $299.00! But I didn't pay $299.00. I know somebody that knows somebody and I was able to buy it for $200.00. Now, I've heard and read pretty much all the complaints about this particular BDP. But, I was assured that all of the firmware upgrades were uploaded and playbck is flawless with POTC-AWE and any other movies it apparently had issues with. So far, it's working fine. And it does an excellent job with the standard dvd's. Comparing it to my Denon DV2910 Universal when upconverting stand dvd's via HDMI, I give the Samsung the edge in color depth. But the Denon seems to have a softer or rather smoother picture. I don't know if that's the proper description. The black levels are definitely deeper with the Samsung.


High-end Dreams/Low to Mid End Budget!


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bimmerfreak0* /forum/post/13787895
> 
> 
> my back end always looks like a network hub too, more cables than I know what to do with, and yet, they all have a purpose, nice setup, glad to see some nice equipment



Thanks for the acknowledgement. I really need to arrange my equipment to where cable management is easier to achieve. I just added a bluray player and because the power cord is located on the far right side of the back panel, it really makes it difficult to reach the power center. I will make sure that my next setup will be wire management friendly!

Thanks for viewing the photos.


Regards.


----------



## theHTguru

Great price on that Samsung. Nice system.


----------



## croseiv

Good find on the BD player. One of those is next on my list (a BD player), but probably this Summer. What movie did you watch first with it? How was the PQ?


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *theHTguru* /forum/post/13794556
> 
> 
> Great price on that Samsung. Nice system.



Thanks for viewing the photos and the kudos. I couldn't pass up the Sammy at 2 bills! Plus, I get to experiment with blu ray to gain a better understanding of the capabilities of the technology. You can read posts and threads all day, but there's nothing like the actual experience. I gotta tell you though, so far, the player has behaved itself. No lockups, no error messages, no audio drop offs. Due to the limitations of the current system, I can't see or hear the full potential, such as 1080P (my plasma is only 1366 x 768) or True DolbyHD and/or DTS-HD MA (my receiver lacks HDMI connectivity). I can at least experience Dolby Digital Plus via the 7.1 analog input.

But even though the system is somewhat outdated, the picture's not bad and the sound is decent! At least that's what I'm told by friends.


Regards.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *croseiv* /forum/post/13794693
> 
> 
> Good find on the BD player. One of those is next on my list (a BD player), but probably this Summer. What movie did you watch first with it? How was the PQ?



What's up "Croseiv"!


Are you still being mesmerized by the PB13!?!

As far as the BD-P1200 is concerned, I know it lacks the most recent audio codecs, but it's sufficient for my system, I can't even imagine how much better it can sound. My SR9300 generates ridiculous volume and quality sound. I can never take it above -15 dB.


The first Blu ray movie I watched was Fantastic Four: Rise of the Silver Surfer. Picture quality was outstanding and the audio via bitstream by coax digital connection was decent. I also watch Lara Croft-Tomb Raider in SD, and although the picture wasn't pristine, the color depth was strong and the black levels were very good.


Regards.


----------



## croseiv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/13795552
> 
> 
> What's up "Croseiv"!
> 
> 
> Are you still being mesmerized by the PB13!?!
> 
> .




Yes I am. I think that's what I will name it. The mesmerizer....Seriously.










Glad you are enjoying your BD player.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *croseiv* /forum/post/13801124
> 
> 
> Yes I am. I think that's what I will name it. The mesmerizer....Seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you are enjoying your BD player.













All I've done is intensify the desire for a 1080P monitor and a HDMI v1.3 capable AV Receiver. This industry sucks!







It's always something!

But I am happy with the Samsung. I watched the Golden Compass in BD last night and despite the concerns of the possible issues mentioned in previously posted threads, it worked flawlessly. The PQ was outstanding. So I can imagine watching it in 1080P.....But, if you can wait for the 2.0 BDP's, do so. The main reason why I purchased it was without question, the price. And it's ability to make my some of my current standard dvd's look better because of the HQV processor, is also a plus.


Regards.


----------



## ldgibson76


















Klipsch Reference RF35 Speaker Pkg.


----------



## techlvr33

Holy moly that's a lot of equipment, very well laid out and very good looking system.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *techlvr33* /forum/post/15217181
> 
> 
> Holy moly that's a lot of equipment, very well laid out and very good looking system.



Hello techlvr33.


Thanks for the compliments. And you're right, it is a lot of equipment. My system really needs a makeover!









As for the layout.... It was cool in the late 90's going into the new millennium.







But now, it's sort of out of style. The clean, efficient, minimalist look is what's happening now. And although a few of the components could be considered Jurassic by some, I still love this stuff and IMO, it's all decent quality and still functional.


Currently, I'm formulating a game plan on how to get my cables under control!

If you haven't seen what it looks like, check the "cable management" thread of this section, it's a sight to behold!









http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1088820 


Everytime I look back there, I want to throw up! But I must "Man up!" and complete the daunting task at hand!









A few days ago, I purchased some longer HDMI cables and AudioQuest interconnects for pennies on the dollar from my local, "soon to be closed" Tweeter. The longer cables are to replace the ones that are too short and not conducive to a neat and organized look.


The project should be finished by the New Year!
















Wish me luck!


Regards.


----------



## Aaron Gilbert

ldgibson76,


Great looking setup you have there, and that is just a ton of equipment! I can see why you need two racks, well technically three. It seems like you have a lot of empty space on the tower racks, though... I bet it sounds great, and I love the look of those Klipsch speakers. You mentioned a few months ago that you were moving to a new house. I presume all these pictures are from the old house? Do you have any shots of the new setup?


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Aaron Gilbert* /forum/post/15219427
> 
> 
> ldgibson76,
> 
> 
> Great looking setup you have there, and that is just a ton of equipment! I can see why you need two racks, well technically three. It seems like you have a lot of empty space on the tower racks, though... I bet it sounds great, and I love the look of those Klipsch speakers. You mentioned a few months ago that you were moving to a new house. I presume all these pictures are from the old house? Do you have any shots of the new setup?



Hello AG!


Thanks for the kudos. What you see there is photographic proof that AV electronic dependancy truly exists! I was like a crack addict when it came to audio video components. By the way, there's 2 other 5.1 systems in my home (family room and master bedroom).

I've really tried to get the most out of the system and the room. Although not pictured, I recently installed some room treatments (bass traps) and will most likely install 6 Auralex panels in January '09. The bass traps improved the room's low end response reducing the occasional unwanted boom during music playback and when I experimented with the acoustic panels, reflection was reduced significantly. I actually thought my room was acoustically fine until I test drove the panels, what a difference it made. It will be a Christmas gift from the wife!










As far as the move is concerned, that has been postponed indefinitely. Long story short..... The builder made off with several would be homeowner's deposits. And yes, the authorities are aware, but as of right, we're all beat until they find him.


Anyway back to the AV stuff, I do have plans to revamp this system to make it fully HDMI 1.3 capable. I've been designing configurations that would streamline the system, but still give me all the versatility I currently enjoy.

Such as replacing the Marantz AVR with a pre/pro (HDMI capable) and multi-channel amp, losing both cd and dvd changers, upgrading the 50" plasma for a 58" 1080p LCD, new gaming system XBox 360 or PS3 and lastly, a hi-rez audio capable bluray player. Doesn't sound like I'm streamlining at all, does it?! You see! I can't help myself!










Thanks again for the kind words.


Regards.


----------



## ddgtr

ld,


Looking at the pics in your sig while reading your posts around the forum I somehow got the idea I had posted in your thread







Well, here it is...


Them speakers are wicked!!! Love that look!


I had to take a Pepsi break reading the components list... Very nice. I can tell you really like your toys














Any reason in particular you want to go lcd instead of plasma? It seems your room is dark enough to not need the extra brightness of the lcd.


I like the way the racks look - they nicely balance the room. Oh, how is the sub "stand" working?? I've been wanting to do something like that, now I have a winter jacket (lame...) folded under it. I've been looking for some fiberglass boards to put under, but I might try what you did first.


So very sorry to hear about the builder situation, it totally sucks when that happens... Hope they arrest his arse soon...


Take care!


----------



## ldgibson76

Hello ddgtr!


Thank you for viewing the photos of my setup. Your comments and observations are greatly appreciated.


First, let's start with the Klipsch Reference speakers. Although, not the best that Klipsch offers, the RF35's have performed well with the Marantz AVR. I picked Klipsch because of the efficiency and versatility. Virtually any AVR can push them with ease. And yes, the trademark gold drivers gives them a unique look. You know what's funny? Just when I think I'm ready to replace them, I'll hear a song and I'm just blown away by the clarity. But, they will be replaced in the next year or so.


As far as the components go, yes I do like electronics. Believe it or not, they all have specific duties. Redundancy seems apparent, but each device is exclusive when it comes to playback.


As far a choosing a plasma or an LCD......., it just seems that LCD technology has really improved dramatically. I still like the plasma concept, so I really haven't committed solely to LCD. The Pioneer Elite KURO is arguably the best plasma available. But the new Samsung 9 Series LCD is nice also. I need to learn more before I make a decision.


Now, regarding the platform for the sub. Does it make difference in the sub's effect on the room? Absolutely! Check put this thread:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=644330 


The effect this platform will have will be substantial. It's a must have if you want to lessen/eliminate in most cases, unwanted rattles, buzzes and other resonances you can do without. Some even felt that the performance of the sub dramatically improved, but that's subjective at best.


And thank you for your concern regarding the builder. Yes, it does suck, but everything happens for a reason and I know it will eventually be resolved.


Thanks again.

Regards.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/14012429
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Finale!
> 
> 
> This will be the last photo taken of my current setup. I will be moving into a new home in a few of weeks barring any disasters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , the system will be somewhat revamped!
> 
> New photos will be posted when the transformation is completed.
> 
> Thanks to all for viewing this photo and the previously posted images and thanks for all of the comments and opinions, good, bad or indifferent!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards.



Idgibson76 that looks very nice.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Idgibson76 that looks very nice.
> 
> __________________
> 
> Frank
> 
> 
> Its good to be among such fine members
> 
> 
> My Home Theatre Room



Hello Franin.


Thanks for the compliment and for viewing the thread/photos.

Right now, cable management is the project. I noticed that you really did a fine job hiding your cables and wires. In my attempt to clean it up back there, I've found that I will need to replace more cables than I had previously expected with longer runs. (sigh). That's life in the A/V world we live in!


Regards.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/15291348
> 
> 
> Hello Franin.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the compliment and for viewing the thread/photos.
> 
> Right now, cable management is the project. I noticed that you really did a fine job hiding your cables and wires. In my attempt to clean it up back there, I've found that I will need to replace more cables than I had previously expected with longer runs. (sigh). That's life in the A/V world we live in!
> 
> 
> Regards.



From the photo it looks very tidy.Are the shelves on that cabinet glass? The reason why I ask is with my cabinet I had to remove my glass doors because of all the buzz I was experincing which was caused by the subs. Beautiful cabinet BTW.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/15293109
> 
> 
> From the photo it looks very tidy.Are the shelves on that cabinet glass? The reason why I ask is with my cabinet I had to remove my glass doors because of all the buzz I was experincing which was caused by the subs. Beautiful cabinet BTW.



Hello Frank!


"Tidy upfront" you say?!!! Well check out the link below and scroll away.

You'll see how tidy it isn't!









http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1088820 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/3174860...7610165549421/ 


Regarding the shelves, they are glass, but I've never experienced any buzzing though. Then again, I do not have two JL Audio Fathoms 112's shaking the foundation of my house either!







by the way, great addition to the theater!

I did at one time experience buzzing from other sources in the room. To remedy that, I place a flotation platform (Auralex Subdude) under the sub.

Buzzing and rattles are now a distant memory.

http://www.auralex.com/sound_isolati...subdude_hd.asp 


Here's a whole thread dedicated to the product.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=644330 


Most have had an immediate improvement. A few think that the posters who have stated they have experienced an improvement are delusional! Not at all surprising, they're usually the one's that have never tried the product.


And by the way, how's life in your time zone? Are you ready for the holidays!?!


Regards.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/15293414
> 
> 
> Hello Frank!
> 
> 
> "Tidy upfront" you say?!!! Well check out the link below and scroll away.
> 
> You'll see how tidy it isn't!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1088820
> 
> 
> Regarding the shelves, they are glass, but I've never experienced any buzzing though. Then again, I do not have two JL Audio Fathoms 112's shaking the foundation of my house either!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by the way, great addition to the theater!
> 
> I did at one time experience buzzing from other sources in the room. To remedy that, I place a flotation platform (Auralex Subdude) under the sub.
> 
> Buzzing and rattles are but a distant memory now.
> 
> http://www.auralex.com/sound_isolati...subdude_hd.asp
> 
> 
> Here's a whole thread dedicated to the product.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=644330
> 
> 
> Most have had an immediate improvement. A few think that the posters who have stated they have experienced an improvement are delusional! Not at all surprising, they're usually the one's that have never tried the product.
> 
> 
> And by the way, how's life in your time zone? Are you ready for the holidays!?!
> 
> 
> Regards.




well that last shot was well done because it really hides them well. Like you I want to sit back and enjoy but where does it end at times. Thanks for that link, did not realise they made such thing (gotta love these forums







).


all good this side of the time zone, everyone is getting ready for summer christmas holidays. It reached 38c today but it was nice inside the house with the refrigerated aircon







. Wife still wanted to go shopping







but I thought bugger that.


how about yourself?


Cheers


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/15286624
> 
> 
> Hello ddgtr!
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> First, let's start with the Klipsch Reference speakers. Although, not the best that Klipsch offers, the RF35's have performed well with the Marantz AVR. I picked Klipsch because of the efficiency and versatility. Virtually any AVR can push them with ease. And yes, the trademark gold drivers gives them a unique look. You know what's funny? Just when I think I'm ready to replace them, I'll hear a song and I'm just blown away by the clarity. But, they will be replaced in the next year or so.
> 
> 
> As far as the components go, yes I do like electronics. Believe it or not, they all have specific duties. Redundancy seems apparent, but each device is exclusive when it comes to playback.
> 
> ..........
> 
> Now, regarding the platform for the sub. Does it make difference in the sub's effect on the room? Absolutely! Check put this thread:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=644330
> 
> 
> The effect this platform will have will be substantial. It's a must have if you want to lessen/eliminate in most cases, unwanted rattles, buzzes and other resonances you can do without. Some even felt that the performance of the sub dramatically improved, but that's subjective at best.
> 
> ..........



Thanks for breaking it down... I know what you're saying about the speakers. I'm the same way too, you get used to them and then bam there comes this beautifully produced and recorded song and knocks you out, makes fall in love all over again with your speakers. Don't you wish all studios would put out properly recorded and produced material? Yeah, I know, dream on... Here is a thread that you may like (if you haven't seen it already)...

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1030712 


If you do decide to get new speakers - I know it's a tough choice, but is there anything in particular you're interested in?










Like you, I also believe in having multiple components that do a thing and do it well vs. having one mediocre do-it-all...


Thanks for the info on the subdude, I'm definitely going to get one. Like Franin said above, just when you think you've seen it all along comes something new...











Edit: to your question on my setup: Audyssey does not compensate for the timbre differences between the fronts and center.







New center is in the foreseeable future...


----------



## techlvr33

Why does everyone spend so much money on a piece of wood wrapped with cloth or carpet with a couple of pieces of foam glued to the bottom, You could make one for a fifth of the price, I just folded an old large towel over a few times and put a thick and stiff piece of carpet from a dollar store on top, presto no buzz or unwanted vibrations.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *techlvr33* /forum/post/15296957
> 
> 
> Why does everyone spend so much money on a piece of wood wrapped with cloth or carpet with a couple of pieces of foam glued to the bottom, You could make one for a fifth of the price, I just folded an old large towel over a few times and put a thick and stiff piece of carpet from a dollar store on top, presto no buzz or unwanted vibrations.



Thanks for the enlightment and the lesson on frugality. Your ingenuity is astounding!










Regards.


----------



## Kal Rubinson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/15296999
> 
> 
> Thanks for the enlightment and the lesson on frugality. Your ingenuity is astounding!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards.



To say nothing about his sense of style!


----------



## techlvr33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kal Rubinson* /forum/post/15297117
> 
> 
> To say nothing about his sense of style!



Doesn't have to be pretty it just has to work.


----------



## Kal Rubinson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *techlvr33* /forum/post/15297476
> 
> 
> Doesn't have to be pretty it just has to work.



Apparently.


----------



## croseiv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/15296999
> 
> 
> Thanks for the enlightment and the lesson on frugality. Your ingenuity is astounding!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards.



Hi ldgibson76,


I hear you!







Are you eyeballing any new toys for Christmas? I've been giving some thought to maybe trying to build some room treatments. Still reading up on this though....


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *techlvr33* /forum/post/15296957
> 
> 
> Why does everyone spend so much money on a piece of wood wrapped with cloth or carpet with a couple of pieces of foam glued to the bottom, You could make one for a fifth of the price, I just folded an old large towel over a few times and put a thick and stiff piece of carpet from a dollar store on top, presto no buzz or unwanted vibrations.



Well the room asthetics is also important, I mean if that was the case why don't we all just knock up a rack made of old chipboard and just throw our components in it.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *techlvr33* /forum/post/15297476
> 
> 
> Doesn't have to be pretty it just has to work.



Yeah, if you live in a barn!










Regards!


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kal Rubinson* /forum/post/15297117
> 
> 
> To say nothing about his sense of style!



Funny!


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *croseiv* /forum/post/15298202
> 
> 
> Hi ldgibson76,
> 
> 
> I hear you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you eyeballing any new toys for Christmas? I've been giving some thought to maybe trying to build some room treatments. Still reading up on this though....



Hello croseiv!


Good to hear from you again.

Yes indeed, I have my eyes on a few things. Like you, room treatments have been in consideration for some time now. In January, I will be installing 6 Auralex 24" x 48" panels to go with the LENRD Bass traps I've already installed.


I'm also looking at multi-channel amps, preferably a pre-owned Sunfire Cinema Grand 200.5/7 or a Rotel RMB-1095. It's not like the Marantz isn't up to the challenge, but I do believe that in conjunction with the room treatments, the multi-channel amp will help improve the sound quality.

I've been checking eBay and Audiogon.com for the last couple weeks watching the bidding. I really prefer the Sunfire because of it's size and because of my available rack space, I can relocate the power centers to the audio racks, remove the CD and DVD changers, which are no longer necessary and position the Cinema Grand right next to the Marantz AVR.

I'm still deciding whether to replace the 1st Gen. XBox with a PS3 or a 360!


And of course, how can I forget!?!







The completion of the cable management endeavor/project! Man, is it a PITA!









I've had to replace 2 HDMI cables, 6 sets of analog interconnects and 4 digital cables so far with longer runs! Trying to achieve cable management harmony can get expensive










That's it for now.


Happy Holiday's to you and family!


Regards.


----------



## techlvr33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/15301918
> 
> 
> Yeah, if you live in a barn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards!



Just when I thought every one here was nice every starts getting all rude mean and nasty on me, I'm not rich snob like the rest of you it took me over two years of saving to get what I have, and everything had to be on sale to afford even that, I did the carpet and towel till I can make something better, also all of you constantly razz people about buying Monster cables and then go and buy a piece of plywood wrapped in carpet with two pieces of foam attached for $60-$70 dollars that probably cost them $5 to make. What a bunch of HYPOCRITES.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *techlvr33* /forum/post/15302993
> 
> 
> Just when I thought every one here was nice every starts getting all rude mean and nasty on me, I'm not rich snob like the rest of you it took me over two years of saving to get what I have, and everything had to be on sale to afford even that, I did the carpet and towel till I can make something better, also all of you constantly razz people about buying Monster cables and then go and buy a piece of plywood wrapped in carpet with two pieces of foam attached for $60-$70 dollars that probably cost them $5 to make. What a bunch of HYPOCRITES.



Hello techlvr33.


Ouch!







I apologize! I wasn't trying to be mean, rude or hypocritical! But really, the Subdude can be had for a low as $25! And what you suggested as a solution instead of opting for the Subdude, regardless of income level or financial status, could easily be considered unacceptable.

And contrary to popular belief, most of the members here fall in the same category you've positioned yourself. Hard working, frugal AV lovers who want to have the best their money can buy or purchase what they deem appropriate for their situation and spend as little as they can doing so.


I don't think anyone was trying offend you per se`. But some of us take this hobby very seriously and using a towel and a piece of carpet for isolation isn't a viable option. Especially when one has invested hard earned money and time into getting the best performance in terms of aesthetic and practical application.

I can appreciate and understand your position. If I offended you, I apologize.

And by the way, I'm one of those so-called suckers who've purchased Monster Cables (at epic-like discounts, of course







), and have often felt like a victim of the endless criticism levied by Monster detractors! But, I'm happy with the cables! I've used the same cables for years without a single issue.


You're alright with me techlvr33.


Regards.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/15296453
> 
> 
> Thanks for breaking it down... I know what you're saying about the speakers. I'm the same way too, you get used to them and then bam there comes this beautifully produced and recorded song and knocks you out, makes fall in love all over again with your speakers. Don't you wish all studios would put out properly recorded and produced material? Yeah, I know, dream on... Here is a thread that you may like (if you haven't seen it already)...
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1030712
> 
> 
> If you do decide to get new speakers - I know it's a tough choice, but is there anything in particular you're interested in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like you, I also believe in having multiple components that do a thing and do it well vs. having one mediocre do-it-all...
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info on the subdude, I'm definitely going to get one. Like Franin said above, just when you think you've seen it all along comes something new...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: to your question on my setup: Audyssey does not compensate for the timbre differences between the fronts and center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New center is in the foreseeable future...



Hello ddgtr!


I was introduced to some "Telarc" recordings recently and I was blown away by the quality of the recordings. I played the Dave Brubeck, Ahmad Jamal, Oscar Peterson & George Shearing, "Playing Our Songs" CD and I was amazed at the clarity coming from RF35's! I will start collecting Telarc recorded CD's from this point on.

I'm familiar with the thread. I believe my post is on page 6.

As far as replacing the Klipsch's, I've been really researching the B&W's 704's and 804S's. The Focal 826 V's are very appealing. Lastly, the Paradigm Studio 100 v.3 have also peaked my interest. It's hard to say right now. I think they are all very strong products.

Oh, and the Polk Audio RTi A9's are pretty nice also and worth considering also!

I will have to audition them all, but it's all about affordability and so the purchase won't happen until mid 2009.


The Subdude really worked for me. At the least, the low end response will be more refined with less resonance. That, I can almost guarantee.


Regards.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *techlvr33* /forum/post/15302993
> 
> 
> Just when I thought every one here was nice every starts getting all rude mean and nasty on me, I'm not rich snob like the rest of you it took me over two years of saving to get what I have, and everything had to be on sale to afford even that, I did the carpet and towel till I can make something better, also all of you constantly razz people about buying Monster cables and then go and buy a piece of plywood wrapped in carpet with two pieces of foam attached for $60-$70 dollars that probably cost them $5 to make. What a bunch of HYPOCRITES.



Sorry mate I wasn't being nasty, Im far from being a rich snob. I also have Monster speaker cable and what took you 2 years to get where you are took me 5 years of selling upgrading etc..



> Quote:
> Why does everyone spend so much money on a piece of wood wrapped with cloth or carpet with a couple of pieces of foam glued to the bottom



That comment alone was not exactly a nice way of getting your message across, to each there own when it comes to spending there hard earn cash.


Sorry ldgibson76.


----------



## croseiv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/15304197
> 
> 
> Hello techlvr33.
> 
> 
> You're alright with me techlvr33.
> 
> 
> Regards.



Me too man! But, we all have to start somwhere. Mine was a cheap 60 wpc Pioneer with a couple of kabuki special speakers. Audio is the one interest/hobby that has stayed with me through the years.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/15306042
> 
> 
> Sorry mate I wasn't being nasty, Im far from being a rich snob. I also have Monster speaker cable and what took you 2 years to get where you are took me 5 years of selling upgrading etc..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That comment alone was not exactly a nice way of getting your message across, to each there own when it comes to spending there hard earn cash.
> 
> 
> Sorry ldgibson76.



Hello Frank.


No apologies necessary. And you are so on point with your rebuttal to techlvr33. We all had to start somewhere. I've been playing in this game since the late 80's and have gone thru at least 7 different A/V ensembles.

Piece by piece mind you and all on sale or in close out status!







So I understand how he feels. No worries though!











> Quote:
> all good this side of the time zone, everyone is getting ready for summer christmas holidays. It reached 38c today but it was nice inside the house with the refrigerated aircon. Wife still wanted to go shopping but I thought bugger that.



"Getting ready for summer christmas holidays."







Summer Christmas Holidays! Summer and Christmas together! Where I come from, summer and Christmas doesn't go together. Well, let me correct that. We do have parts of the country that have summer like Christmas' but in the Northeast part of our country, Winter is the season!


As far as the holidays, we're just about ready! Thanks for asking!

My wife is like the U.S. Postal service when it comes to shopping, "....Neither snow nor rain nor heat nor gloom of night stays these couriers from the swift completion of their appointed rounds"! She's tenacious! So I understand!










Regards.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/15306559
> 
> 
> my wife is like to u.s. Postal service when it comes to shopping, "..



lol


----------



## ldgibson76



















After Christmas, these images will be referred to as the "BEFORE" photos.

It has been a chore getting the cables in order, but it's coming along. I should have the back looking organized and presentable by evening time on Christmas and new photos will be posted shortly after. The only modification up front will be a new XBox 360 Elite.







(for now!)










Happy Holidays to all of the members of AVS Forums!


Regards.


----------



## HoustonPerson

WOW, the cables on those speakers are same gauge we use on our 5 TON AC system!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/15368206
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After Christmas, these images will be referred to as the "BEFORE" photos.
> 
> It has been a chore getting the cables in order, but it's coming along. I should have the back looking organized and presentable by evening time on Christmas and new photos will be posted shortly after. The only modification up front will be a new XBox 360 Elite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (for now!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Holidays to all of the members of AVS Forums!
> 
> 
> Regards.



Same to you whishing you and your family a merry christmas.


----------



## ldgibson76

Before:









After:










Before:









After:










I know I still have a long way to go, but it's getting there!

The new XBox 360 Elite install will be completed over the weekend and photos will be posted shortly after!



Please, all critiques and suggestions welcomed!

I could surely used the help!










Regards!


----------



## ddgtr

OMG, ld, that's a lot cleaner now!! Heck, it didnt' look too bad before either!


----------



## Franin

Very nice improvement ldgibson76.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/15388731
> 
> 
> Hello ddgtr.
> 
> 
> Thanks man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I started, I really didn't know where to start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After formulating my strategery (Bushism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) my first priority was to obviously get rid of the excessive speaker wire. Next, was to try to organize the cables coming from each component and route them in a more orderly fashion. Thirdly, was the isolation of the power cords. Initially, I really thought I did a decent job, separating the cords from the audio and video cables. I was wrong in that assessment! There was some separation, but further along the various paths, primarily near the outlets of the power center, some of the power cords still touched a few of the crossing audio cables. Now, all of the power cords exit the audio and video racks completely separated from the cables via tubing and routed under the tv stand, then distributed at the power centers.
> 
> As you can see, there's a lot of wire ties and velcro straps applied to maintained some sense of order.
> 
> But, IMO it still looks a little unorganized.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still working at it. What you see above is will be Phase 4 of the project. Proper/organized routing to the inputs. Photos of the final product should appear shortly after the New year. So far, 6 hours have been invested!
> 
> 
> Regards.



Are you using Banana plugs for some speaker inputs and hard wire for others?


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/15388969
> 
> 
> Are you using Banana plugs for some speaker inputs and hard wire for others?






























Hello Franin.


Thanks for the comments. Like I said before, it's still a work in progress! A long way to go.


If you look closely and I apologize for the lack of resolution/clarity in the photo, but all speaker wires are connected via banana plugs. The white speaker wire is 14AWG by PRO-FLEX/Pro Connect. If you really look, you will see that banana plugs are attached to speaker wire and plugged into the terminals. Even the center channel speaker cable (Green and Black housing) is connected to banana plugs.

What makes the such a challenge is the fact that I have cables coming from both sides, and a lot of them. But, I'm working thru it!







Mumulee has shown me the light with his cable management accomplishment!


Regards.


----------



## THE_FORCE

ld , I thought I posted my comments on your wonderful setup before, but they seem to have disappeared ?







So just to say again - looks wicked mate, and you can come round and sort out my spaghetti junction round the back of my AVR too if ya like lol !


----------



## ddgtr

(Posted this in the wrong thread, moving it where it belongs...)


ld,

THE_FORCE just beat me to it... If you and mumulee are ever in the area, perhaps I can get some help with my mess... Food and drinks are on me!! I just don't know where to freaking start!!


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THE_FORCE* /forum/post/15391868
> 
> 
> ld , I thought I posted my comments on your wonderful setup before, but they seem to have disappeared ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So just to say again - looks wicked mate, and you can come round and sort out my spaghetti junction round the back of my AVR too if ya like lol !



Hello Force!


Happy Holidays to you and the Mrs.!

Thank you for both viewing the thread and for the kind words about the my AV system.

I'm still working on achieving cable management "Chi"! It's very frustrating because there's so many cables. Every time I think I've solved or address all the issues, I see something else that can be moved or hidden! I'll probably be at it until the New Year!


By the way, the photos of the new Denon 3800 in silver are outstanding.


Regards.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/15393076
> 
> 
> (Posted this in the wrong thread, moving it where it belongs...)
> 
> 
> ld,
> 
> THE_FORCE just beat me to it... If you and mumulee are ever in the area, perhaps I can get some help with my mess... Food and drinks are on me!! I just don't know where to freaking start!!



Hello ddgtr!


Man, you just have to dive in there! First, I shut down the system at the Power Centers, then I unplugged the Power Centers! That was a weird feeling and sound!







The sound of complete system shut down! After that, I just started pulling cables, disconnecting everything. When I finished pulling the cables, I was knee deep in them! It was a complete mess! But even as I survey the photos of the latest cable arrangement, I still see there's a lot of room for improvement. Taking photos of the connections and routing really gives me unique perspectives so it's easier to make corrections and modifications. Like with the image below, I realize that I can actually combine all of the cables except for the (light blue and gray) AudioQuest interconnects. They are too short, so they will need to be replaced with longer runs. I should be able encase them in tubing and route them to the appropriate inputs on the AVR.


I'll keep you updated with the progress. And thanks for the compliments!


Regards.


----------



## THE_FORCE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/15398448
> 
> 
> Hello Force!
> 
> 
> Happy Holidays to you and the MR.



Thought I'd just correct that for you ld PMSL ! Hell, even the UK forums don't know that lol !


You deserve all the compliments you get my man - it's not just a whim, you always show real dedication and interest in all your posts. Something that should be commended.










Happy new year matey !


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THE_FORCE* /forum/post/15406596
> 
> 
> Thought I'd just correct that for you ld PMSL ! Hell, even the UK forums don't know that lol !
> 
> 
> You deserve all the compliments you get my man - it's not just a whim, you always show real dedication and interest in all your posts. Something that should be commended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy new year matey !




Happy New Year to you also!


Thanks for the clarification!







And thank you for the kind words.


Regards.


----------



## croseiv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/15407893
> 
> 
> Happy New Year to you also!
> 
> 
> Thanks for the clarification!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And thank you for the kind words.
> 
> 
> Regards.



I agree with THE_FORCE, your enthusiasm and thought shows in every post!


BTW, your new approach to wire management looks great! Now I need to get behind my system and clean up. That really adds to the system.










Happy New Year!


----------



## ldgibson76

Thank you for the acknowledgement. I do love this stuff!










As far as the wiring concept is concerned, I'm just winging it!







Hoping to achieve some semblance of order. It's requiring alot of wire ties and velcro strips. I just picked up 20 ft of plastic tubing also. The tubing will be used to route the audio and video cables from both racks to the AVR. That will be an adventure all by itself!









http://www.flickr.com/photos/3174860...7610165549421/ 


Looks fun doesn't it?!!!!!










Regards.


----------



## croseiv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/15417405
> 
> 
> Thank you for the acknowledgement. I do love this stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as the wiring concept is concerned, I'm just winging it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping to achieve some semblance of order. It's requiring alot of wire ties and velcro strips. I just picked up 20 ft of plastic tubing also. The tubing will be used to route the audio and video cables from both racks to the AVR. That will be an adventure all by itself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/3174860...7610165549421/
> 
> 
> Looks fun doesn't it?!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards.



Some of those cables look pretty nice! What are some of the brands you are using?


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *croseiv* /forum/post/15418416
> 
> 
> Some of those cables look pretty nice! What are some of the brands you are using?



Thanks.


At the risk of being abused by the Anti-Monster Cable Zealots, the majority of the cables used are as follows:


Monster Cable M-Series 350, 550, 850, and 1000/both audio and video versions

Monster Cable M-Series M1.4 speaker cables

Monster Cable THX Series 600, 1000

Monster Cable Data Link and Light Speed digital cables

AudioQuest Diamondbacks, Sidewinder, VDM-3, YIQ-X

Acoustic Research

Key Digital Python HDMI

Radio Shack Gold series

And a few miscellaneous types.


Most of the Monster stuff was purchased at least 8-10 years ago and still are very functional and effective. And the were purchased at a third of the retail price. I had a hook up at Bryn Mawr Stereo/Tweeter.

The rest were purchased off of eBay for the most part!



Regards.

Regards


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/15419106
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> At the risk of being abused by the Anti-Monster Cable Zealots, the majority of the cables used are as follows:
> 
> 
> Monster Cable M-Series 350, 550, 850, and 1000/both audio and video versions
> 
> Monster Cable THX Series 600, 1000
> 
> Monster Cable Data Link and Light Speed digital cables
> 
> AudioQuest Diamondbacks, Sidewinder, VDM-3, YIQ-X
> 
> Acoustic Research
> 
> Key Digital Python HDMI
> 
> Radio Shack Gold series
> 
> And a few miscellaneous types.
> 
> 
> The majority of the Monster stuff was purchased at least 8-10 years ago and still are very functional and effective. And the where purchased at a third of the retail price. I had a hook up at Bryn Mawr/Tweeter.
> 
> The rest were purchased off of eBay for the most part!
> 
> 
> 
> Regards.
> 
> Regards



I have monster also mate it does a great job, I guess each to there own. Btw wishing you and your family a happy and prosperous new year.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/15419174
> 
> 
> I have monster also mate it does a great job, I guess each to there own. Btw wishing you and your family a happy and prosperous new year.



And a Happy and prosperous New Year to you and your family also!


Regards.


----------



## ddgtr

ld, I got it to work without problems, thanks!!


Regarding tubing - in addition to keeping the cables together, are you also using it to further isolate power cables from each other?


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/15419888
> 
> 
> ld, I got it to work without problems, thanks!!
> 
> 
> Regarding tubing - in addition to keeping the cables together, are you also using it to further isolate power cables from each other?




Congrats. I saw the photos in your thread and it looks good! Great presentation. Glad I could help.


In response to the tubing,.... Absolutely! To tell you the truth, although it may look cool upfront, I've discovered that the location of the power centers are not conducive to proper cable/power cord isolation. Because of the position (the lower shelf of the tv stand), I'm forced to run the audio cables from the audio rack behind the Panamax boxes which puts the cables in close proximity to the power cords. For the most part, I have separated the cords and cables to the point where they aren't touching one another, but they're still too close in my opinion. So as you correctly observed, the tubing will serve a dual purpose ... organization and shielding. Ultimately, I hope to acquire a multichannel amp. That will be positioned where the power centers are and I will make room on the two tower racks for the power centers, removing the 5 discs dvd changer and cd changer. Unfortunately, that won't happen for a few months.... must recover from the depletion of available funds due to Christmas. You know....two daughters and all!!!!










Regards.


----------



## croseiv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/15419106
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> At the risk of being abused by the Anti-Monster Cable Zealots, the majority of the cables used are as follows:
> 
> 
> Monster Cable M-Series 350, 550, 850, and 1000/both audio and video versions
> 
> Monster Cable M-Series M1.4 speaker cables
> 
> Monster Cable THX Series 600, 1000
> 
> Monster Cable Data Link and Light Speed digital cables
> 
> AudioQuest Diamondbacks, Sidewinder, VDM-3, YIQ-X
> 
> Acoustic Research
> 
> Key Digital Python HDMI
> 
> Radio Shack Gold series
> 
> And a few miscellaneous types.
> 
> 
> The majority of the Monster stuff was purchased at least 8-10 years ago and still are very functional and effective. And the were purchased at a third of the retail price. I had a hook up at Bryn Mawr Stereo/Tweeter.
> 
> The rest were purchased off of eBay for the most part!
> 
> 
> 
> Regards.
> 
> Regards



I personally have no problem with Monster stuff. I have a Monster THX sub cable that's like 7 years old now. It's a decent cable.


What brand are the blue ones?


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *croseiv* /forum/post/15424868
> 
> 
> I personally have no problem with Monster stuff. I have a Monster THX sub cable that's like 7 years old now. It's a decent cable.
> 
> 
> What brand are the blue ones?



If you are talking about the blue ones coming from the Cambridge Audio CD Player, those are the AudioQuest Diamondback Interconnects.











If you are talking about the 6 blue cables coming from the Denon DVD2910 universal, those are Monster Cable THX600 Component Cables. I was told using component cables for multi-channel out was perfectly OK. So I tried it and Sha-zam! It worked!

























If you look carefully, you will see that the gray one has been replaced by a longer black one.

Although I paid very little on the AudioQuest and Monster cables, Monoprice, BlueJeans, and HDTVSupply.com is where I will go for future purchases.


Thanks for asking.


BTW, how are you bringing in the New Year? The wife and my youngest daughter are going to watch WALL-E in blu ray of course!


Regards.


----------



## techlvr33

Happy new year to you too.


----------



## croseiv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/15426697
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for asking.
> 
> 
> BTW, how are you bringing in the New Year? The wife and my youngest daughter are going to watch WALL-E in blu ray of course!
> 
> 
> Regards.



You're welcome.


We had a little party last night with some of our good friends nearby. One of the guys was really digging the set up. We played lots of games. With the mixed group, though, I couldn't push the volume too much, but I know the gentelman wanted too.







We had a lot of fun!










Wall-E is a great movie. I've seen it as a rental from Net-flix, but I think I'm going to buy it, and add it to my blu-ray collection. Horton Hears a Who really surprized me!

Very good movie and great LFE.


Happy new year to you and your family!


----------



## ldgibson76

OK, it's not finished yet. I'm still experimenting. The tubing didn't work out as well as I thought it would. Instead of neat and organized, it still looks like a mess, but with tubing added! It just doesn't look finished, if you know what I mean.










The saga continues........















































See what I mean, it just doesn't have a finished look.

Suggestions please!










Regards.


----------



## ddgtr

ld,


I know you're a perfectionist but given the layout and the spread of your components it looks awesome, I wish mine was 25% as organized as yours...


I pulled my stands out last night and try to evaluate the situation. The way the power cords run towards the center power conditioner it's going to be nearly impossible the do a really clean job. I guess if had just one rack then it would be a different story, but they're spread all over and I definitely don't want to re-arrange my components. It seem to me that you are somehow in the same boat, only you have more components than I do.


So I honestly think you have done a terrific job, and I will continue to watch your progress closely...


----------



## ldgibson76

Thanks Dan. You're very kind.










The only way I can describe to the experience behind the system is.... it's a mini war! And the cables are still winning!







I was behind there on and off for a good 3 1/2 to 4 hours. Not only that, my right surround speaker fell off the wall.










I was behind the TV rack and I heard this crash and the sound of DVDs hitting the adjacent bookshelf.







I stood up looking to see what happened and there it was, my right Klipsch Reference RS35 dipole surround speaker hanging on by the speaker wire..... just hanging! When it fell, it hit the dvd rack below it and knocked all of the dvds off the top shelf and half of them off the second shelf! Figures!







So I had to fix that issue, then get back to the tubing. BTW, the speaker was OK. No damage.


For tubing, I actually used a 1 7/8" x 10' ShopVac hose along with a couple of 1" x 5' hoses.

This time, I was able to truly isolate the power cords and audio/video cables.

My next goal is re-configure the cables that are routed thru the rear of the TV rack. I want to see if I can clean that up a little.


And good luck with your cable management endeavor. Once you start, you'll be forced to get it finished! You won't be able to help yourself!










Regards.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/15444279
> 
> 
> OK, it's not finished yet. I'm still experimenting. The tubing didn't work out as well as I thought it would. Instead of neat and organized, it still looks like a mess, but with tubing added! It just doesn't look finished, if you know what I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The saga continues........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See what I mean, it just doesn't have a finished look.
> 
> Suggestions please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards.



The tubing certainly stands out, I was going to suggest conduit underneath the carpet.Its a pain but it will certainly hide everything.I did it with my focal Sub originially when it was on the side you could not really tell. Mind you it was small and it held the power cord and the Sub Rca cable.You might need a large counduit for the back but no one really sees the back and it will certainly hide the wires. Just a suggestion!


----------



## Aaron Gilbert

ld,


Well, you're making good progress! I've certainly experimented quite a bit with split-loom tubing myself. While I think it can look decent, I think that's only true when you can get all the wires into a particular loom. If you have multiple wires coming out at various points and going into other looms, along with multiple different sizes of looms, it ends up with the result you described.







It's still more organized, but does it look better than the wires collected together and bundled, but still exposed? That's up for debate. Good luck in your quest for organization perfection, though!


I like Frank's suggestion.


----------



## ldgibson76

Hello Franin and A.G.


Thanks for the input and suggestions. Below I've attached photos showing the progress of my cable management project. It has given me a better perspective.


From the left:
























From the right:















































I will look into what you both suggested.

Thanks again.


Regards.


----------



## croseiv

IdG,


Be sure to post some shots of the new amp! Yeah, you may have a bit of work on your hands with the cables..But it'll be worth it!


----------



## ddgtr

Hi ld,


Just checking out your thread for more pics on cables and perhaps the new amp???


Also, any progress on the house situation?


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/15539107
> 
> 
> Hi ld,
> 
> 
> Just checking out your thread for more pics on cables and perhaps the new amp???
> 
> 
> Also, any progress on the house situation?



Hello Dan.


I apologize for my lack of activity on the WYSC section! I've been working ungodly hours and when I get home, I have every intention on posting but I'm so tired, I just do not have the energy (lack of brain power) to formulate a coherent and /or logical post!










Anyway, as far as the cable management quest goes, I'm at a stand still until the amp arrives and that's supposed to be this Thursday, Friday the latest. I have been trying to formulate a game plan regarding the arrangement of the components. My initial plan was to remove the 2 disc changers, in order to move the power centers to the lowest shelf on each audio rack and put the amp in the vacant spot by the AVR. (A major step to Cable management harmony







). But I do love my Disc changers and I really do not want to sacrifice them. So I was thinking, "Maybe I could move everything up one shelf! Meaning, the Cambridge Audio CDP and the cable box would be on the very top shelves. Of course the other components would follow suit moving up one. But it may look kind of funky that way!







I will have to see. Unfortunately, it's really looking like the changers will be demoted to other rooms in the house!

Once the amp is in place, then I can improve the look of the "Invasion of the accordion-like tubing" in the back of my system.










As far as the house is concerned, the FBI is now on this guy's trail. It seems that he is wanted in several states. So the saga continues. Hopefully, they'll catch the bastard and he'll spend time in a 6' x 9' cell! soon to become someone's Bee-otch!


Thanks for asking!


My next goal is to get a modern AVR! I've been reading the Onkyo 805, 806 875/6 and the 905/6 threads! Boy, what an adventure! On paper, the are the most imposing AVR's on the market for the money. Specs for days!

But they seem to be very temperamental. Owner's either love them or hate them. I'm very interested in the Onkyo product, but my having cold feet is an understatement. Overall, how do you like your 805?!


Regards.


----------



## ddgtr

FBI? Man, that's like watching 24... Bastards like that should be prosecuted to the full extent...


You know, just like you're saying the Onkyo is like a rollercoaster ride. I am going to try to give you an objective opinion and I'm sure Aaron will chime in on this as he also owns an 805.


Sound: there is nothing anyone could say about the way the 805 sounds. In Pure mode, it competes with high end gear on a pretty close level. THe hidef codecs also sound great.


Video: I picked the 805 against 876 or higher specifically for the video passthrough feature; I'd rather let either the tv or bluray player do all the upscaling/upconversion necessary. I like it that way.


Firmware upgrades: pain in the royal arse. However, with all the FW leaks from Onkyo all's well...


The only other issue - and I had been REALLY vocal about this - is the lip sync issue. I did change my views however when after I got the Pio plasma with hdmi 1.3a ALL my sync problems went away! It's been perfect so far.


I do think there are a LOT of these units out there so there will obviously be some failures, and we know that those with problems will always be more vocal - and rightfully so.


I am on my second Onk, my first one has lasted almost 9 years and still going. Ran hot as hell but never broke down. That was actually the reason why I got the 805. So all in all, I think that for the price, they are pretty nice units.


I tried to be as unbiased as possible... Again, after you factor in the price, it's hard to beat an Onkyo...


Good luck with the rest of the project, and I can't wait to see new pics!!!


----------



## Aaron Gilbert

Indeed, I also have an 805 and love it. However, a major caveat may be that I am not using any of the 'advanced' features. I don't use HDMI, I don't decode high definition audio in any form, and as of this week, have even discontinued use of the Audyssey room correction!







I bought the 805 because it was by far the least expensive receiver which was certified to run four ohm speakers in all channels and is THX certified - Ultra2 at that. It had the number of inputs I wanted, though I could have used more S/PDIF inputs.


I thought I had the lip sync problem, however, I have come to realize that some channels (one in particular) are out of sync coming from our satellite receiver. So I may have been projecting that real delay onto imagined delays from other channels. We never had any delay problems using DVD as the source. Still, the latest firmware does make audio-lock on quicker, though changing sources is still dog-slow in my mind. But, several other brands I have tested are the same, so...


When it works, Audyssey Multi-EQ XT is supposedly the best version other than the Pro version, and a lot of people have had success with it. The Onkyo is also very flexible and configurable when it comes to miscellaneous little options (though I imagine most mid-high end receivers are, these days). And it certainly does sound and look great.


----------



## frankd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/15449256
> 
> 
> Hello Franin and A.G.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the input and suggestions. Below I've attached photos showing the progress of my cable management project. It has given me a better perspective.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Regards.



Which is the before? after?







jk both the before and after look great to me.


Good luck with the house.


Frank


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *frankd* /forum/post/15546035
> 
> 
> Which is the before? after?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jk both the before and after look great to me.
> 
> 
> Good luck with the house.
> 
> 
> Frank



Hello Frank.


Thank you for the words of encouragement.

And as for the cable management, yeah I know, when you really look at it, visually, there's not that much of an improvement. But, the routing has been improved somewhat. After the amp arrives, the new location of the power centers will make isolating the power cords a lot easier and the whole area will look much more uniformed.


Thanks again.


Regards.


----------



## Franin

Hey Idgibson76


what thats big cloth cover behind your system?


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/15550634
> 
> 
> Hey Idgibson76
> 
> 
> what thats big cloth cover behind your system?



Hello Franin!


It's curtains courtesy of J.C. Penney's!

They serve three purposes! 1) It covers a window that allows too much light!

2) Absorption. Because of the thickness of the fabric, it lessens the reflection. 3) Aesthetics. You should have seen the area it covers before I installed the curtains!










Regards.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/15550770
> 
> 
> Hello Franin!
> 
> 
> It's curtains courtesy of J.C. Penney's!
> 
> They serve three purposes! 1) It covers a window that allows too much light!
> 
> 2) Absorption. Because of the thickness of the fabric, it lessens the reflection. 3) Aesthetics. You should have seen the area it covers before I installed the curtains!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards.



The area that it covered what was exactly was it? I thought of noticed a ledge. I was trying to think about your cables and with amount you have under the carpet could serve to be difficult. It can be done, but there is quite a bit to lift off.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/15550818
> 
> 
> The area that it covered what was exactly was it? I thought of noticed a ledge. I was trying to think about your cables and with amount you have under the carpet could serve to be difficult. It can be done, but there is quite a bit to lift off.



You are correct in your assessment, there is a ledge below the window that the curtains drape over. As a matter of fact, my modem sits on it. As far as possibility of hiding some of the cables, when I install the incoming multi-channel amp, I will attempt to use the curtains as camouflage to hide the speaker cables.


Regards.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/15550918
> 
> 
> You are correct in your assessment, there is a ledge below the window that the curtains drape over. As a matter of fact, my modem sits on it. As far as possibility of hiding some of the cables, when I install the incoming multi-channel amp, I will attempt to use the curtains as camouflage to hide the speaker cables.
> 
> 
> Regards.



The front setup looks fantastic and the cabinet is very nice, can you move the cabinet towards the back closer to the back wall?


----------



## techlvr33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/15550977
> 
> 
> The front setup looks fantastic and the cabinet is very nice, can you move the cabinet towards the back closer to the back wall?



He would lose some great access to the back of the equipment.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *techlvr33* /forum/post/15552089
> 
> 
> He would lose some great access to the back of the equipment.



Hello Franin.


techlvr33 is on point with his observation. The reason why I have the racks forward 24" from the wall is for my ability to get back there and make adjustments and modifications when needed. Not only that, but if I did need to get back there and the racks were against the wall, it would be a pain to remove the components from the shelves and move then move the rack forward! I don't have the energy nor patience for that!










Hello techlvr33. How are things going?!


Regards.


----------



## frankd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/15548849
> 
> 
> Hello Frank.
> 
> 
> Thank you for the words of encouragement.
> 
> And as for the cable management, yeah I know, when you really look at it, visually, there's not that much of an improvement. But, the routing has been improved somewhat. After the amp arrives, the new location of the power centers will make isolating the power cords a lot easier and the whole area will look much more uniformed.
> 
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> 
> Regards.



I truly was kidding you can see a big improvement. You try to make all those wires "just go away" but you can't. Don't worry though from looking at your setup there is no doubt you're obsessive







.


----------



## techlvr33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/15552626
> 
> 
> Hello Franin.
> 
> 
> techlvr33 is on point with his observation. The reason why I have the racks forward 24" from the wall is for my ability to get back there and make adjustments and modifications when needed. Not only that, but if I did need to get back there and the racks were against the wall, it would be a pain to remove the components from the shelves and move then move the rack forward! I don't have the energy nor patience for that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello techlvr33. How are things going?!
> 
> 
> Regards.



Peachy.


----------



## Franin

Hi Idgibson76,

I do understand how hard it will become to get behind the system unfortunately mine I can’t even move as it’s bolted on the wall. Trust me I had enough also, when upgrading it became a a pain that everything took way too long. I had enough because it was really hard so what I did I had a custom racks made to fit in this cabinet. The reason being 1.equipment started getting heavy and the shelves could not handle the equipment and *2. (The main reason) was to have an extension cord for each component so I can change my components regardless of what power leads they have a bit like having a power point for each component and also a HDMI cord for each component also. This will save me from pulling everything out just to change a component. They were all tied by Velcro tie ups (Which your using) running down the rack nice and neat.*Looking at the back of your system and the front you can do the same have a an extension cord made available for each component it will sit on the back of each shelf, then you can decide what shelf will cater for what type of component e.g. BD player you will have a permanent HDMI cable there if the player goes unplug from the extension cord, unplug the HDMI and just replace the player.


Anyway trying to come up with some ideas for you, that would have made it easier for you if your cabinet was closer to the wall which will help eliminate the cable problem.


I do understand why you don't want it close to the wall, but if you ever do decide and want to give that a go hope that helps.


----------



## NYCHTBoy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/15557683
> 
> 
> Hi Idgibson76,
> 
> I do understand how hard it will become to get behind the system unfortunately mine I can't even move as it's bolted on the wall. Trust me I had enough also, when upgrading it became a a pain that everything took way too long. I had enough because it was really hard so what I did I had a custom racks made to fit in this cabinet. The reason being 1.equipment started getting heavy and the shelves could not handle the equipment and *2. (The main reason) was to have an extension cord for each component so I can change my components regardless of what power leads they have a bit like having a power point for each component and also a HDMI cord for each component also. This will save me from pulling everything out just to change a component. They were all tied by Velcro tie ups (Which your using) running down the rack nice and neat.*Looking at the back of your system and the front you can do the same have a an extension cord made available for each component it will sit on the back of each shelf, then you can decide what shelf will cater for what type of component e.g. BD player you will have a permanent HDMI cable there if the player goes unplug from the extension cord, unplug the HDMI and just replace the player.
> 
> 
> Anyway trying to come up with some ideas for you, that would have made it easier for you if your cabinet was closer to the wall which will help eliminate the cable problem.
> 
> 
> I do understand why you don't want it close to the wall, but if you ever do decide and want to give that a go hope that helps.





Personally i like it a bit off the wall also. Keen to see what you come up with as mine is in progress..


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *frankd* /forum/post/15552788
> 
> 
> I truly was kidding you can see a big improvement. You try to make all those wires "just go away" but you can't. Don't worry though from looking at your setup there is no doubt you're obsessive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Hello Frank.


Thanks for the words of encouragement. I will admit, I do at times, border on the obsessive! It's just hard for me to be satisfied with what's currently going on back there, especially when I've witnessed outstanding wire management in other systems. Staying consistent and true to thyself, I will continue to strive for cable management harmony.









Your location isn't too far from my locale. Are you familiar with Ron and Bob's World Wide Stereo?!!


Regards.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *techlvr33* /forum/post/15557172
> 
> 
> Peachy.



Peachy!?! Well I guess that's better than a stick in the eye!









How's your system coming along?


Regards.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/15557683
> 
> 
> Hi Idgibson76,
> 
> I do understand how hard it will become to get behind the system unfortunately mine I can't even move as it's bolted on the wall. Trust me I had enough also, when upgrading it became a a pain that everything took way too long. I had enough because it was really hard so what I did I had a custom racks made to fit in this cabinet. The reason being 1.equipment started getting heavy and the shelves could not handle the equipment and *2. (The main reason) was to have an extension cord for each component so I can change my components regardless of what power leads they have a bit like having a power point for each component and also a HDMI cord for each component also. This will save me from pulling everything out just to change a component. They were all tied by Velcro tie ups (Which your using) running down the rack nice and neat.*Looking at the back of your system and the front you can do the same have a an extension cord made available for each component it will sit on the back of each shelf, then you can decide what shelf will cater for what type of component e.g. BD player you will have a permanent HDMI cable there if the player goes unplug from the extension cord, unplug the HDMI and just replace the player.
> 
> 
> Anyway trying to come up with some ideas for you, that would have made it easier for you if your cabinet was closer to the wall which will help eliminate the cable problem.
> 
> 
> I do understand why you don't want it close to the wall, but if you ever do decide and want to give that a go hope that helps.



Hello Franin.


Thanks for the suggestions and the understanding. I couldn't even imagine trying to lift the Denon POA!









Well, the Marantz amp arrived an hour ago. I will post photos then shortly after start the integration process. I'll be at it until the wee hours of the morning.










Regards.


----------



## ldgibson76

Well, it finally arrived at 2:45 PM EST. I took a couple of photos shortly after un-boxing and giving it a visual inspection. So far, it looks fine!


Front










Back










From the right










Speaker Terminals: a little dusty, but that will be remedied and "Made in Japan.... a lovely thing!


















Audio inputs and THX level controls










Let the installation and integration begin!!!!









Photos will be post shortly after the install is completed.

Regards


----------



## croseiv

Very nice there Idg! Those Klipschs are gonna be pumping with that guy!


I'm in saving mode towards an Emo amp now. Once my tax return comes in plus the little bit I'm saving, an XPA-3 or 5 with be next up.


Congrats!


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *croseiv* /forum/post/15566639
> 
> 
> Very nice there Idg! Those Klipschs are gonna be pumping with that guy!
> 
> 
> I'm in saving mode towards an Emo amp now. Once my tax return comes in plus the little bit I'm saving, an XPA-3 or 5 with be next up.
> 
> 
> Congrats!



Thanks croseiv!


But I've gotta tell ya, the system at this moment is in shambles!







Cables, velcro strips, tubing and twisty ties are everywhere! I've literally pulled every cable from the AVR. this project is going to take a lot longer than I initially thought!

I've attached photo of the rear of the Marantz SR9300.

Croseiv, even though it lacks HDMI connectivity and is pretty much outdated when it comes to hi-rez audio and video processing, it's still an awesome AVR. To replace it with one that could accommodate all of my components, I would have to put out at least $2K+.










Regards.


----------



## Aaron Gilbert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/15566858
> 
> 
> Thanks croseiv!
> 
> 
> But I've gotta tell ya, the system at this moment is in shambles!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cables, velcro strips, tubing and twisty ties are everywhere! I've literally pulled every cable from the AVR. this project is going to take a lot longer than I initially thought!
> 
> I've attached photos of the rear of the Marantz SR9300.
> 
> Croseiv, even though it lacks HDMI connectivity and is pretty much outdated when it comes to hi-rez audio and video processing, it's still an awesome AVR. To replace it with one that could accommodate all of my components, I would have to put out at least $2K+.
> 
> Regards.



Despite the mess, still looking good, LD! They certainly don't make mid-end receivers with as many audio inputs as they used to, or S-video. And the number of S/PDIF inputs seems to have dropped by about 50% in the last few years, what a crime. HDMI is seriously overrated. I work at an authorized repair center, and I'd estimate that at least half of the receivers we get in for repair are due to HDMI issues.


Why does your new THX amplifier say 8 ohms at the speaker terminals? It doesn't do four ohms? Surely it must. Not that it really matters, with your high efficiency Klipsch, but still...


----------



## ldgibson76

Oh Aaron, you don't understand. I pulled everything! It will no doubt take me all night to figure this out. You see, I placed the power centers on the lowest shelves of the two audio racks. It looks very busy. Too much going on! I really do not want to remove the changers but I may have too!









I'm going to try some repositioning. I may be able to save the changers!


Regards.


----------



## croseiv

ldg, I want to apologize for using I instead of l in my previous responses. I have been thinking your name started with I....







I have now seen the light thanks to Aaron.


Looking forward to your impressions of the new amplifier once it's set up.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *croseiv* /forum/post/15567188
> 
> 
> ldg, I want to apologize for using I instead of l in my previous responses. I have been thinking your name started with I....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have now seen the light thanks to Aaron.
> 
> 
> Looking forward to your impressions of the new amplifier once it's set up.



Not a problem! BTW, if you don't get another response from me in the next 3 or 4 hours, it's because I'm down behind system breaking up a cable orgy!










Regards.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *croseiv* /forum/post/15567188
> 
> 
> ldg, I want to apologize for using I instead of l in my previous responses. I have been thinking your name started with I....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have now seen the light thanks to Aaron.
> 
> 
> Looking forward to your impressions of the new amplifier once it's set up.



Oh geez sorry I thought it was I also.


----------



## ddgtr

ld,


Congrats on the amp!! It looks awesome!! Looking forward to your impressions, but I have a feeling those Klipsches are going to be jumping with joy any time now!!!


On a different note, what a great job you have done handling that ugly situation that developed in Aaron's thread.


All I want to say is you sir, are a gentleman !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/15567427
> 
> 
> Oh geez sorry I thought it was I also.



It's ok man! I should have begun the moniker with a capital letter.

No worries mate!










Regards.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/15567460
> 
> 
> ld,
> 
> 
> Congrats on the amp!! It looks awesome!! Looking forward to your impressions, but I have a feeling those Klipsches are going to be jumping with joy any time now!!!
> 
> 
> On a different note, what a great job you have done handling that ugly situation that developed in Aaron's thread.
> 
> 
> All I want to say is you sir, are a gentleman !!!!!!!!!!!



Thank you Dan.

It's just common courtesy. Aaron's a good guy and didn't deserve that. If "Video Master" didn't like A.G.'s setup then he should have just said that and moved on.


How's everything on the left coast!?!


Regards.


----------



## Aaron Gilbert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/15567081
> 
> 
> Oh Aaron, you don't understand. I pulled everything! It will no doubt take me all night to figure this out. You see, I placed the power centers on the lowest shelves of the two audio racks. It looks very busy. Too much going on! I really do not want to remove the changers but I may have too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to try some repositioning. I may be able to save the changers!



ld,


Hmm, seems I missed this part earlier! This reminds me of when I got my Onkyo last October. I was just going to swap out the receiver, but then no, I decided to move every other piece of equipment except my amplifiers, disconnected every single cable in my rack! Save the changers!







I'm sure you can figure something out. I look forward to seeing the results.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Aaron Gilbert* /forum/post/15569036
> 
> 
> ld,
> 
> 
> Hmm, seems I missed this part earlier! This reminds me of when I got my Onkyo last October. I was just going to swap out the receiver, but then no, I decided to move every other piece of equipment except my amplifiers, disconnected every single cable in my rack! Save the changers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you can figure something out. I look forward to seeing the results.



Well, I've finished the the audio side! I haven't applied the tubing yet because I remember what you said a couple of weeks ago regarding whether or not the tubing made an improvement.







So for now, I'm going to forego the tubing until I'm completely finished connecting everything.





























Looks the same doesn't it?!


----------



## Aaron Gilbert

ld,


That looks great so far! Personally, I don't see any need to conceal those wires. Everything looks so tidy and well organized. I think that covering up would draw more attention to them. I think only if you had enough cable length to run all the cables to the floor and thus into one bundle across the center, it might look better to have, for example, one giant pipe as a conduit. The only thing I'd do would be to find a way to hide the wires on the floor so they're not visible from the front. I'll leave that to your creativity/obsession.







I'd personally get a nice piece of grill cloth type fabric to cover that area of the floor between the tall rack and the center rack.


----------



## frankd

Looking very very good ld, better than I imagined and I new you would hit it hard. Have you attained wire management nirvana? Only you can say.


I live about 5 miles from Bob and Ron's. I have shopped there for decades, not an exaggeration. I think I helped them establish the business







. The first piece of gear I remember buying there was an Onkyo Integra 909 receiver. I bought it from Ron. I was looking at an Integra integrated amp; I don't use a tuner much. Ron told me he really didn't want to sell me the amp because he had one catch on fire. He gave me a great price on the 909 and told me he'd make it up selling me five speakers for it. Funny the stuff you remember. I have a neighbor with a very nice theater in his basement and World Wide Stereo trucks are in his drive way every few months.


Funny/Ironic thing is: the last receiver I bought I went down to Delaware for.


Anyway, your labor is paying off; your setup looks great.


Frank


P.S. I think I like it without the pipes.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/15565225
> 
> 
> Well, it finally arrived at 2:45 PM EST. I took a couple of photos shortly after un-boxing and giving it a visual inspection. So far, it looks fine!
> 
> 
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaker Terminals: a little dusty, but that will be remedied and "Made in Japan.... a lovely thing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Audio inputs and THX level controls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let the installation and integration begin!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photos will be post shortly after the install is completed.
> 
> Regards




congratulations on the power amp, looking forward in those pics and also your impressions of the unit.


----------



## ddgtr

It definitely looks better without the tubing! I'm looking at it and personally I couldn't find a way to make it better...


----------



## ldgibson76

































Guys! It's a disaster! (I'm being dramtic of course!







) I'll post photos in the very near future! I'm still refining but as of right now, I think it looks worst than the original setup! I've been at this for 2 days now and it just seems impossible! It's the damn video side (rack) thats killing me!

I'll keep you posted thru out the next several days.


Regards.


----------



## Fanaticalism

"It looks the same doesn't it?"


No it doesn't LD!


While I haven't commented on your progress, I must say, that it has come a long way! In all honesty, I was not a fan of the wire looms, they just didn't blend very well, and looked a bit tacky, IMO of course







.


Thing about wire management, is that it is a never ending ordeal.


Now, if you don't mind an opinion? I feel that if you bypassed the track of the rack, and just ran the cables along the outside, it will provide a bit more of a streamlined look. The track seems to create a "suffocated", or "crammed" look. Now, if you "tacky" looking cables, then I may of felt otherwise, but your cables are pretty sexy looking.







.


I know it would be waaay too much work to pull them now, but food for thought in your next "management" adventure.


In any event, it is looking great Ld, so keep on truckin!


Here is a quick pic of where I am now with mine (second time doing this, and I still made some mistakes). Some patch work needs to be done, but it's almost there.


















The biggest obstacle, atleast from my own experiences, are always the power cords.


----------



## Video Master

TV nice, components nice. I'm not so sure about the fugly rack and speakers though. And whats up with the dull grey carpet and JC Penny curtains? Do they have a Crate and Barrel or Z Gallerie in your area? You could use some help bud. I'll go out of my way to recommend BDI.com for a better ent system pal. You could use some new carpet as well. Like so many of you on these sites, home theater is not only about having a few decent components, its about the entire room stoopid.


----------



## Video Master

Ah and one more simple rule of thumb when mixing colors - gold and silver DO NOT GO TOGETHER. Time to get some matching speakers. Basic design fundamentals I tell you.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *frankd* /forum/post/15574850
> 
> 
> Looking very very good ld, better than I imagined and I new you would hit it hard. Have you attained wire management nirvana? Only you can say.
> 
> 
> I live about 5 miles from Bob and Ron's. I have shopped there for decades, not an exaggeration. I think I helped them establish the business
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The first piece of gear I remember buying there was an Onkyo Integra 909 receiver. I bought it from Ron. I was looking at an Integra integrated amp; I don't use a tuner much. Ron told me he really didn't want to sell me the amp because he had one catch on fire. He gave me a great price on the 909 and told me he'd make it up selling me five speakers for it. Funny the stuff you remember. I have a neighbor with a very nice theater in his basement and World Wide Stereo trucks are in his drive way every few months.
> 
> 
> Funny/Ironic thing is: the last receiver I bought I went down to Delaware for.
> 
> 
> Anyway, your labor is paying off; your setup looks great.
> 
> 
> Frank
> 
> 
> P.S. I think I like it without the pipes.



Hello frankd.


Thanks for the response and I apologize for taking so long to respond back. I've been busy at work and when I get home, I bury myself behind the system!







Thanks for the kind words. I guess it is an improvement over "The Invasion of the Tube Piping!"

The audio side, I'm somewhat happy with, but the video side is giving me headaches! I'll figure it out somehow.

Ron and Bob's is a fine audio/video retailer and it is amazing that they are still thriving in spite of the bad economy. Look what happened to Tweeter and now Circuit City, and even TheaterXtreme. I haven't been up to the Montgomeryville location in a long time. And I've haven't had a chance to visit the Ardmore location. I hear that it's pretty nice.


I will be posting photos of the final product in the near future.


Regards.


----------



## Fanaticalism

Hey ld, how about some pics of the progress with the video? Maybe we can help? It is always easier for those looking in, then the one doing the actual work. "o


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fanaticalism* /forum/post/15588497
> 
> 
> Hey ld, how about some pics of the progress with the video? Maybe we can help? It is always easier for those looking in, then the one doing the actual work. "o



Ok here it goes. Remember, I'm not finished!










I've moved the power centers to the audio racks and put the Amp on the lower shelf of the tv rack. I actually moved the SR9300 over to the right and put the amp in the vacant spot.










The video side poised for a rewire! The Panamax now sits under the Sony DVPNC555ES DVD Changer. 2nd photo: Cables disconnected from the AVR.

















Now, this is what's killing me.

You see the two blue audio cables and the bright orange coaxial digital cable?! Well when I moved the Marantz SR9300 over to the right on the TV rack, I in turn increased the travel distance for the cables on the video side.

So the analog cables are now too short and the Coaxial digital cable I had was only 3 ft. So I had to dig into my closet and recover a jurassic type 10 ft orange coaxial cable. I immediately ordered new analog audio interconnects and a coaxial cable of proper lengths from BlueJeansCables.com.










Cables leaving the Video rack.









The path to the Marantz SR9300.










Some of the audio side cables are now too long and some of the cables from the video side are now too short! Ironic isn't it!?!























More to come shortly!


Regards.


----------



## mconley1015

ldgibson 76 - Now I know why you are partial to 3 rack setups and Klipsch speakers LOL!!

I really enjoyed reading this whole thread and got some ideas as to how to improve my posts on my own system. I see you are the proud owner of Denon DVD2910. Do you have SACD or DVD Audio? I have a few of both and wouldn't think of not having either format. Back in the late 70s I had a Marantz Quad system and I could never get the multichannel bug out of my system (deliberate pun)


I read that you are considering replacing your speakers. Remeber once you go klipsch it's difficult to ga back! I am on my third set. My RF 63 setup is not even a year old. I won't waste your time telling you why.

Does your Pioneer Elite 7000 have a Hard Drive? I have 2 Panny HDD DVD Recorders and have nothing but good to say. I put one in the bedroom for my girlfriend and it has provided her with many hours of movie archiving while I watch Blue Ray 1080p concerts or listen to booming Tube DAC powered stereo or awesome multichannel discs!


Do go for the 1080p! I have a PS3 gaming console that is awesome. My first BD was Iron Man and I am now the proud owner of David Gilmour's "Remember That Night" BD concert and the 4 Disc Planet earth set. You have to see to believe! Even though I am used to watching 1080i upconvert through the renowned Oppo 950 DVD the Blue Ray on Mits 1080p is still outstanding and the difference is noticeable.


Listening to multichannel audio on these Klipsch References is such an awesome experience. IMHO it would take many thousands more and a significant amount of accoustical room improvements to make a notieable difference. I think I have reached a point, considering my resources, a point of maximum bang for my buck. What I do need is a new pre-pro to handle the uncompressed audio from the BDP. Right now I am maxed at DD7.1 and / or DTS with the 5 year old Outlaw 950. I am waiting another year as I have other projects that need to be completed. Certainly some decor in the HT Room would certainly rank at the top as you can see from my photos!! I also have to deal with the cable mess on the floor behind my system! I will be around the forum getting ideas on where to go for said decorum.


You system is really nice. I like the idea of the dual panamax protection. The Denon universal player is a highly regarded piece of equipment that critics rightfully raved over.


Excuse me if I missed something but what is the black curtain for?


Mike


----------



## Fanaticalism

Well, when cables are too short, there isn't much to do, other than get new ones, but, with the longer cables, what I have noticed, is that it is almost always better to have the excess in one location, which in your case would be the receiver I assume. Once everything is ran, and connected, I create a single loop, or coil if you will, and use either velcro straps, or zip ties to hold it all together. The coil also alleviates some of the tension, or pull that some cables may create.


----------



## Aaron Gilbert

Looking good, ld! Can't wait to see the finished pictures. The amp and receiver look great together.


----------



## croseiv

ld, it looks great! Congrats again. May you enjoy it.


----------



## frankd

ld,


What is the reason for the clay pot pedestal? I'm not being sarcastic; I really don't know. I have seen cables on pedestals before but I don't get it.


Frank


----------



## ldgibson76

Hello again everyone.


The saga continues. I apologize for not getting these photos up quicker, but life has it's foot in my a*s! Work, 2 daughters and of course, the "Things for 'ME' to do" list from my wife!







I'm sure some of you out there can relate!










As you can see, the video side audio and video cables are routed to the SR9300 in a somewhat haphazard fashion. The bright orange coaxial digital cable is a temporary fix until I receive my new cables from Blue Jeans Cable.

I also had to order another 3 pairs of 8 ft analog interconnects for the bluray player for the multi-channel out connection along with another coaxial digital cable. Once all the cables come in, which should be on Wednesday, I will be able to fine tune the arrangement.


----------



## ldgibson76

Still following the Video Side path to the AVR. This is were audio and video meet and it's a free for all!

















Analog and component video connections. HDMI connectivity from the switcher.









9 digital connections. The white curly cord you see is from the lamp I'm using for illumination.


----------



## ldgibson76

How the system is now arranged may be only temporary. I'm still trying to decide if I should keep the changers or remove them. To me, it looks a little busy. Observations and critiques are always welcomed!










The Audio Side with the Panamax MAX5100 Power Center.










The Video Side with the Panamax M5400-PM. The XBox 360 Elite will be installed later this week.










The Marantz MM9000 and SR9300/Belkin PureAV AV24502 3 in 1 HDMI Switcher/Klipsch Reference RC35.










New system config from the right.










Full Frontal









Revised Equipment List:

Samsung HP-S5053 50” Plasma HDTV Monitor 1366 x 768p

Marantz SR9300 A/V Receiver THX Ultra2 140w x 7 w/Belkin PureAV 3 in 1 HDMI v1.2 Switcher

Marantz MM9000 THX Ultra 5 Channel Amplifier 170w x 5

Audio:

Cambridge Audio Azur 640C CD Player w/dual Wolfson WM8740 24 bit/192 kHz DAC's

Denon DVD2910 Universal DVD/DVD-A/SACD Player w/Burr Brown DAC's

Philips CDR 950 CD Recorder

DLO HomeDock iPOD A/V Docking Station w/30GB Video iPOD

Yamaha CDC-685 5 Discs CD Changer

Video:

Motorola/Verizon QIP-6416 HD/DVR/Dual Tuner/Multi-room Cable Box

Samsung BD-P1200 Bluray Player w/HQV Reon processor

Pioneer Elite DVR-7000 DVD Recorder

Sony DVPNC555ES 5 Disc DVD Changer

Microsoft X-BOX Gaming System

Accessories:

URC MX850 Aeros Universal Remote

Panamax M5400-PM Power Center/Conditioner/Surge Protector

Panamax MAX5100 Power Center/Conditioner/Surge Protector

Monster Cable SW200 Surge Protector

Speaker System:

Klipsch Reference RF35 (Fronts) w/Monster Cable M1.4s Bi-wire Speaker Cable

Klipsch Reference RC35 (Center) w/Monster Cable MCX-1 CC Speaker Cable

Klipsch Reference RS35 (Surrounds) w/Pro Connect Pro-Flex 14 AWG Speaker wire

Klipsch Reference RS25 (Rear Center) w/Pro Connect Pro-Flex 14 AWG Speaker wire

Klipsch Reference RSW10 Powered Subwoofer w/Auralux SubDude Floatation Platform

Sennheiser HD535 Headphones

Cables:

AudioQuest; Acoustic Reseach; Key Digital; Monster M-Series.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mconley1015* /forum/post/15589429
> 
> 
> ldgibson 76 - Now I know why you are partial to 3 rack setups and Klipsch speakers LOL!!
> 
> I really enjoyed reading this whole thread and got some ideas as to how to improve my posts on my own system. I see you are the proud owner of Denon DVD2910. Do you have SACD or DVD Audio? I have a few of both and wouldn't think of not having either format. Back in the late 70s I had a Marantz Quad system and I could never get the multichannel bug out of my system (deliberate pun)
> 
> 
> I read that you are considering replacing your speakers. Remeber once you go klipsch it's difficult to ga back! I am on my third set. My RF 63 setup is not even a year old. I won't waste your time telling you why.
> 
> Does your Pioneer Elite 7000 have a Hard Drive? I have 2 Panny HDD DVD Recorders and have nothing but good to say. I put one in the bedroom for my girlfriend and it has provided her with many hours of movie archiving while I watch Blue Ray 1080p concerts or listen to booming Tube DAC powered stereo or awesome multichannel discs!
> 
> 
> Do go for the 1080p! I have a PS3 gaming console that is awesome. My first BD was Iron Man and I am now the proud owner of David Gilmour's "Remember That Night" BD concert and the 4 Disc Planet earth set. You have to see to believe! Even though I am used to watching 1080i upconvert through the renowned Oppo 950 DVD the Blue Ray on Mits 1080p is still outstanding and the difference is noticeable.
> 
> 
> Listening to multichannel audio on these Klipsch References is such an awesome experience. IMHO it would take many thousands more and a significant amount of accoustical room improvements to make a notieable difference. I think I have reached a point, considering my resources, a point of maximum bang for my buck. What I do need is a new pre-pro to handle the uncompressed audio from the BDP. Right now I am maxed at DD7.1 and / or DTS with the 5 year old Outlaw 950. I am waiting another year as I have other projects that need to be completed. Certainly some decor in the HT Room would certainly rank at the top as you can see from my photos!! I also have to deal with the cable mess on the floor behind my system! I will be around the forum getting ideas on where to go for said decorum.
> 
> 
> You system is really nice. I like the idea of the dual panamax protection. The Denon universal player is a highly regarded piece of equipment that critics rightfully raved over.
> 
> 
> Excuse me if I missed something but what is the black curtain for?
> 
> 
> Mike



Hello Mike.


Thanks for the kind comments, observations and reflections!









Let's start with the first question about the DVD2910 and SACD/DVD-A.

The Denon has been an excellent player for me. It is primarily for multi-channel hi-rez audio playback. I own aclose to 30 SACD's and maybe 10 or 11 DVD-A discs, and they all sound great. I do at times use it for watching movies. Depending on the movie, it's not bad. On older movies it outperforms my Reon/HQV laden Samsung BD-P1200. The newer standard dvd's look much better on the Samsung.


As far as replacing the Klipsch Ref. RF35 pkg. I do want to do it and I am considering B&W's CM9's or the Paradigm Studio 100's. But you're right about the Klipsch appeal. The RF63's really offer on par if not better performance for less. I'm leaning that way more and more as each day passes.


The Pioneer Elite DVR7000 is the dinosaur of the system. It does not have a hard drive, but when I purchased this beast, it was one of the first ones available. It had a list of $1899.99!







I purchased it for $480.00 from Tweeter. It was state of the art for about a good 2 hours!







But it did allow me to transfer the Chicago Bulls' 1991, 1992, 1993, 1996, 1997 and 1998 playoff and Championships games from VHS to DVD, and ever so often, I pop one in to watch Mike and Scottie perform surgery on the Knicks!







The player is functional and it's a high quality piece.

The black curtain serves 3 purposes. 1) It covers a window that allows too much light. 2) It offers some absorption to lessen reflectivity. I have purchased 6 acoustic panels. They will be installed as soon as I have the chance. And 3) I wanted something that would help tone down to the look of the cables crossing back and forth behind the system.


Overall, my system could easily be considered outdated. No hi-rez audio via bluray and no 1080P resolution. But, I think I can wait it out a little longer before I do a complete change out. Being that I've added the multi-channel amp, it has indeed given my system some new life. The surround sound has been enhanced immensely! I'll elaborate later when I give an overall impression of the Marantz MM9000.


Regards


----------



## Aaron Gilbert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/15595615
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Overall, my system could easily be considered outdated. No hi-rez audio via bluray and no 1080P resolution. But, I think I can wait it out a little longer before I do a complete change out. But, being that I've added the multi-channel amp, it has indeed given my system some new life. The surround sound has been enhanced immensely! I'll elaborate later when I given an overall impression of the Marantz MM9000.



ld,


Well by those criteria, my system is outdated as well. We are only using 480p for our projector, from standard DVDs. It's not that I oppose Blu-Ray or HD displays on principle. However, for me to get excited about them, Blu-Ray needs to become _the_ DVD standard, not just the high-resolution standard. Meaning, they need to come down to the same price as regular DVDs. Further, I have a major problem with throwing things out that are in perfect working order, still serving their purpose, just because something newer and better has come out. Something doesn't become obsolete until it no longer serves it's purpose. So until the point our TV and/or projector die, no HD for us!







Home theater was around long before even DVD existed, much less Blu-Ray, and it was good. Old things don't become awful just because they're old.


Cheers!


----------



## ldgibson76

Amen, my brotha!


Regards.


----------



## mconley1015

How could you possibly think about ditching that beautiful Yammy changer?? as you know from my post I use a Yammy DVD C900 DVD player from 1995 for what little CD playing I still do. This thing cannot even play CD-R but is so eye catching. Good quality DACs too, Burr Brown I believe. Outside of the eye appeal outdated crap!


Any of the speakers you are considering should suffice for your needs, its down to a matter of listening prefs now! I say audition them all, then audition them again! Take your time. In addition to my favorite CDs that I know every note of I always take a crappy cd with me to an audition, for obvious reasons. One day soon I will type a list of my DVD audios and SACDs and post on this forum. I bet many of us have similar tastes. After all the best sound IS the best sound.


You were way ahead of me on the DVD recorder!


I don't have hi rez audio via blue ray either and I suspect its a catch-up scene right now. BD came on kind of quick! A little less than a year ago the format war was on and I didn't want a repeat of DVD Audio vs SACD. I waited and BAM Blue Ray was on. (correctly IMHO) I grabbed a PS3 but still only have DD 5.1 and DTS. How much better can hi-rez be? Don't know haven't heard a true HT demo yet.


2007-2008 saw some fast paced developments in the HT, AV, and computer enviros. 2009 will be a time to catch up. I don't know about you guys but I remember the late 70s and 80s when you could fall out and come back over a couple of years time. IMHO those times are back due to economic circumstances. The proof is the -30% attendance at the CES in Vegas earlier this month. Oh well just a few more thoughts...Keep up the great work on the HT.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *frankd* /forum/post/15593477
> 
> 
> ld,
> 
> 
> What is the reason for the clay pot pedestal? I'm not being sarcastic; I really don't know. I have seen cables on pedestals before but I don't get it.
> 
> 
> Frank



Hello Frank.


Your question ask is a legitimate one. Cable risers are designed to keep your cables off the floor. No performance value what so ever. Please disregard the clay pot. It has been removed since the photo!










Regards.


----------



## ddgtr

LOL,


ld, about the pot, you've got to be careful what you add to your system, darn it!!







You can start trends this way!!

















Joking aside, like everyone I'm looking forward to your impressions on the Marantz. I understand busy, probably invented the word so take your time...


Cheers!


----------



## Daman S

You have a beautiful setup there! Also want to thank you for pointing out the difference Auralex makes with the sub. I have 2 of these in my house but have not used one yet on the sub. I'm gonna try that the first thing tomorrow evening







So what do you plan to upgrades to from the Klipsch? I'm in love with Marantz myself so i know how sweet they sound







I'll be following your thread from now on


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daman S* /forum/post/15599626
> 
> 
> You have a beautiful setup there! Also want to thank you for pointing out the difference Auralex makes with the sub. I have 2 of these in my house but have not used one yet on the sub. I'm gonna try that the first thing tomorrow evening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what do you plan to upgrades to from the Klipsch? I'm in love with Marantz myself so i know how sweet they sound
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be following your thread from now on



Hello Daman S.


Thank you for your kind observations. You will be surprised by the difference the SubDudes make. Your bass will seem to be tighter, more accurate and easier to calibrate. Normally, the result is reduced resonance that can occur during music and movie soundtrack playback.

As far as speaker upgrading,...... I'm really leaning toward the Klipsch Ref. RF63 pkg. After viewing the mconley's photos and seeing his RF63 pkg, that really excited me. At first, the B&W CM9's and the Paradigm Studio 100's were neck and neck. But the RF63's just seem to offer a better performance/value ratio than the others. That's just me.

But that change out won't happen until late spring early summer.

And thanks for reading my thread. I will keeping up with yours also!


Regards.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/15599402
> 
> 
> LOL,
> 
> 
> ld, about the pot, you've got to be careful what you add to your system, darn it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can start trends this way!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joking aside, like everyone I'm looking forward to your impressions on the Marantz. I understand busy, probably invented the word so take your time...
> 
> 
> Cheers!



Hello Dan!








You're right, I do need to be careful! Looking at the photos, the clay pots do look kind of silly!









How are you doing?!

I'm still waiting on my extended length cables to come in. When that happens, I'll neatly route the cables coming from the video rack.


Regards.


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/15607825
> 
> 
> Hello Dan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, I do need to be careful! Looking at the photos, the clay pots do look kind of silly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are you doing?!
> 
> I'm still waiting on my extended length cables to come in. When that happens, I'll neatly route the cables coming from the video rack.
> 
> 
> Regards.



Hi ld,


Doing pretty good...

I was looking at your pictures and wanted to ask you a few things: The door on the left, does it open outward on inward towards your speaker? I have a door in the same position you do and mine opens in towards my speaker. That's why I put a heavy duty door stop there... Also, I assume you're going to go bigger with your tv set, if you push the racks towards the walls are you going to bring your front speakers forward a little? Anyway, just a few thoughts...


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/15618900
> 
> 
> Hi ld,
> 
> 
> Doing pretty good...
> 
> I was looking at your pictures and wanted to ask you a few things: The door on the left, does it open outward on inward towards your speaker? I have a door in the same position you do and mine opens in towards my speaker. That's why I put a heavy duty door stop there... Also, I assume you're going to go bigger with your tv set, if you push the racks towards the walls are you going to bring your front speakers forward a little? Anyway, just a few thoughts...



Hello Dan.


Yes the door by the left speaker opens inward. A true PITA at times. It goes to a storage area so it's not opened often.

As far as a tv upgrade, which is months away







, I will surely go no less than 58", 60 preferably. But, a purchase could possibly happen sooner due to the closing of the Circuit City, they may have some strong deals available in the near future. Now if I do buy a larger tv, then without a doubt, will have to go with a speaker with a narrower form factor, like Klipsch's "RF63"







What's cool is the fact that I will not have to move the speakers forward because they currently stand 4 inches from the audio racks. So with a 58", the racks will have to be moved out approximately 4 inches. And the RF63's are narrower than the RF35's by an inch each allowing them to pretty much stand in the same position as my current towers. This is all theory, mind you.

With my luck, I'll have to replace the whole rack system!










Regards.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fanaticalism* /forum/post/15584319
> 
> 
> "It looks the same doesn't it?"
> 
> 
> No it doesn't LD!
> 
> 
> While I haven't commented on your progress, I must say, that it has come a long way! In all honesty, I was not a fan of the wire looms, they just didn't blend very well, and looked a bit tacky, IMO of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Thing about wire management, is that it is a never ending ordeal.
> 
> 
> Now, if you don't mind an opinion? I feel that if you bypassed the track of the rack, and just ran the cables along the outside, it will provide a bit more of a streamlined look. The track seems to create a "suffocated", or "crammed" look. Now, if you "tacky" looking cables, then I may of felt otherwise, but your cables are pretty sexy looking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> I know it would be waaay too much work to pull them now, but food for thought in your next "management" adventure.
> 
> 
> In any event, it is looking great Ld, so keep on truckin!
> 
> 
> Here is a quick pic of where I am now with mine (second time doing this, and I still made some mistakes). Some patch work needs to be done, but it's almost there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest obstacle, atleast from my own experiences, are always the power cords.



Hello Fanaticalism.


I want to thank you for posting the photo of your wire management victory!







I apologize for not responding to the post earlier. I'm so caught up in my own world, I lost sight of basic manners!









Your advice and suggestions are very helpful and I plan to put your concept to practice once the 12 ft coaxial and analog interconnects arrive.

And you really think I should bypass the cable tracks on the rack?!










It just seems that doing that will make it look less contained. I will try it as soon as the longer runs arrive tomorrow.


Thanks again for the suggestions.


Regards.


----------



## Daman S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/15606336
> 
> 
> Hello Daman S.
> 
> 
> Thank you for your kind observations. You will be surprised by the difference the SubDudes make. Your bass will seem to be tighter, more accurate and easier to calibrate. Normally, the result is reduced resonance that can occur during music and movie soundtrack playback.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards.



I did move the Auralex beneath the sub yesterday and boy did it make a difference! You were right on all the counts and thanks for the great tip!! I can really pump up the volume now without having to fear too much resonance in the room







The bass is tighter and more accurate as well like you said, so a big thanks again. I should probably run Audyssey again to make sure it compensates for the change in sub eq.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daman S* /forum/post/15623786
> 
> 
> I did move the Auralex beneath the sub yesterday and boy did it make a difference! You were right on all the counts and thanks for the great tip!! I can really pump up the volume now without having to fear too much resonance in the room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bass is tighter and more accurate as well like you said, so a big thanks again. I should probably run Audyssey again to make sure it compensates for the change in sub eq.



Congrats on the success of the implementation of the SubDude for your sub!

After looking at your photos again, I said, "Damn! He does have two Auralex platforms!" I'm surprised I overlooked them initially. It must have been the Dali's mesmerizing me!










It's amazing what that simple platform over foam can do. It's the best $25.00 bucks I've ever spent. ($25-I have a hook up at Auralex!







)

I find it most effective during music playback. I used to be plagued by the occasional boominess. That's no longer a concern. i hope you continue to have the same results.


Regards.


----------



## Daman S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/15624553
> 
> 
> Congrats on the success of the implementation of the SubDude for your sub!
> 
> After looking at your photos again, I said, "Damn! He does have two Auralex platforms!" I'm surprised I overlooked them initially. It must have been the Dali's mesmerizing me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing what that simple platform over foam can do. It's the best $25.00 bucks I've ever spent. ($25-I have a hook up at Auralex!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I find it most effective during music playback. I used to be plagued by the occasional boominess. That's no longer a concern. i hope you continue to have the same results.
> 
> 
> Regards.



Yes.. i agree it is the best value for money. I never imagined such a simple thing would improve and tighten bass so much and get rid of the nagging problem i always had with everything shaking a floor above.


Plus i got my Auralex for free with the Dali's







The guy whom i bought the Dali's from was using these under the Dali's and he threw them in the deal. But this is the first time they have been put to good use.


For now i have removed the Auralex from beneath the center channel and it fits the base of the SVS PB10 perfectly. When i do upgrade to a PB13 Ultra ill probably remove the other one from beneath the Gemstone amp also and use both to fit the bigger sub. Thanks again!


----------



## Fanaticalism




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/15621152
> 
> 
> Hello Fanaticalism.
> 
> 
> I want to thank you for posting the photo of your wire management victory!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I apologize for not responding to the post earlier. I'm so caught up in my own world, I lost sight of basic manners!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your advice and suggestions are very helpful and I plan to put your concept to practice once the 12 ft coaxial and analog interconnects arrive.
> 
> And you really think I should bypass the cable tracks on the rack?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just seems that doing that will make it look less contained. I will try it as soon as the longer runs arrive tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Thanks again for the suggestions.
> 
> 
> Regards.




From my own experience, while the zip cords are a pain whenever you upgrade, or sell a piece of a equipment, they really do a wonderful job as far as creating a streamlined look. If you used them, I feel that they would create a cleaner look. What I did, was that I went ahead and made my connections first. After that was one, I began to go ahead and zipcord, starting from the top, and working my way down, grabbing whatever cables were in the line that I was working my way through. Now, I didn't just bundle them up, and zipped em. What I would do, is make sure that each individual cable stayed on the same track. What I mean by this, is that if where the cables first met, created a V ('.'


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fanaticalism* /forum/post/15584319
> 
> 
> ...............................
> 
> Here is a quick pic of where I am now with mine (second time doing this, and I still made some mistakes). Some patch work needs to be done, but it's almost there.
> 
> The biggest obstacle, atleast from my own experiences, are always the power cords.



Fanaticalism, that looks really good!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/15624553
> 
> 
> Congrats on the success of the implementation of the SubDude for your sub!
> 
> After looking at your photos again, I said, "Damn! He does have two Auralex platforms!" I'm surprised I overlooked them initially. It must have been the Dali's mesmerizing me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing what that simple platform over foam can do. It's the best $25.00 bucks I've ever spent. ($25-I have a hook up at Auralex!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I find it most effective during music playback. I used to be plagued by the occasional boominess. That's no longer a concern. i hope you continue to have the same results.



Yeah, it's hard to notice the subdudes when looking at those Dalis!


I keep telling myself I have to do two things asap: get an Auralex platform and hurry up and build those bass traps. I have heard nothing but good things about the subdude...


----------



## ohyeah32

I am impressed with the way you have your system setup. Great selection of gear including the excellent Cambridge Audio CD player. And the Klipsch speakers are no doubt a great match with the Marantz receiver. Very well thought out and presented. And while cable management can be a nightmare, you my friend have done a splendid job with it.










I'll bet your system sounds amazing. Hats off on a fabulous setup!



Seth


----------



## Daman S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fanaticalism* /forum/post/15628754
> 
> 
> From my own experience, while the zip cords are a pain whenever you upgrade, or sell a piece of a equipment, they really do a wonderful job as far as creating a streamlined look. If you used them, I feel that they would create a cleaner look. What I did, was that I went ahead and made my connections first. After that was one, I began to go ahead and zipcord, starting from the top, and working my way down, grabbing whatever cables were in the line that I was working my way through. Now, I didn't just bundle them up, and zipped em. What I would do, is make sure that each individual cable stayed on the same track. What I mean by this, is that if where the cables first met, created a V ('.'


----------



## Fanaticalism




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daman S* /forum/post/15631031
> 
> 
> Very nice, thanks for that tip... my cables are free for all right now and in a total mess. I am planning to move my equipment to another corner in the room, and once i do that this particular tip will come in real handy



I am glad you understood it lol. It was a bit difficult, atleast for me, to put it into words.


----------



## mrdems83

Hey I had some questions about the subdude. I recently purchase the gramma for my klipsch rw10d. I set sub on the gramma and compared some multichannel music that im use to hearing and noticed a very impressive difference. Now should the subdude vs gramma work in the same fashion?? and should I remove the feet from my sub? The port on the rw10d is in front of the sub towards the bottom.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrdems83* /forum/post/15659471
> 
> 
> Hey I had some questions about the subdude. I recently purchase the gramma for my klipsch rw10d. I set sub on the gramma and compared some multichannel music that im use to hearing and noticed a very impressive difference. Now should the subdude vs gramma work in the same fashion?? and should I remove the feet from my sub? The port on the rw10d is in front of the sub towards the bottom.



Hello mrdems83.


Yes, the SubDude will work in the same manner as the Gramma. The only difference is the size of the footprint. The SubDude is smaller and was specifically designed for subwoofers. The Gramma was designed to accommodate not only larger subs, but also amplifiers, and larger speakers.

And no, you do not have to remove the feet from the RW-10d. Unless the RW-10d is jumping around during a high impact scene in a movie or during multichannel music playback, then I would keep the feet on the sub.


Glad to hear that the Gramma made such a positive difference.


Regards.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32* /forum/post/15628989
> 
> 
> I am impressed with the way you have your system setup. Great selection of gear including the excellent Cambridge Audio CD player. And the Klipsch speakers are no doubt a great match with the Marantz receiver. Very well thought out and presented. And while cable management can be a nightmare, you my friend have done a splendid job with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bet your system sounds amazing. Hats off on a fabulous setup!
> 
> 
> 
> Seth



Hello Seth.


I apologize for just responding to your post. I'm the victim of a heavy work schedule as of late.


Thank you for your kind words regarding my system.

I consider my system the "Mini-me" version of yours.









I just try to work with what I have and can afford.

And you are right about Klipsch and Marantz. In my experience, the two together have produced dynamic but accurate sound. I've been please with the performance. So much so that after considering other makes, the RF63 is my next speaker of choice.


As far as the cable management is concerned. It's never ending! Everytime I think I have gone as far as I can go, I take a photo and end up finding that there's more I can do.


Again, thanks for the kind words.


Regards.


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/15660335
> 
> 
> Hello Seth.
> 
> 
> I apologize for just responding to your post. I'm the victim of a heavy work schedule as of late.
> 
> 
> Thank you for your kind words regarding my system.
> 
> I consider my system the "Mini-me" version of yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just try to work with what I have and can afford.
> 
> And you are right about Klipsch and Marantz. In my experience, the two together have produced dynamic but accurate sound. I've been please with the performance. So much so that after considering other makes, the RF63 is my next speaker of choice.
> 
> 
> As far as the cable management is concerned. It's never ending! Everytime I think I have gone as far as I can go, I take a photo and end up finding that there's more I can do.
> 
> 
> Again, thanks for the kind words.
> 
> 
> Regards.



No problem.







There are many of times I want to reply to someone and I get so busy with stuff and just don't get a chance.


The RF63 is a sweet lookin' speaker, and one that would be right at home in your setup.










With all them components in my setup, wire management has been a challenge. And getting a neat and tidy look of bundles and bundles of cords, interconnects, and other wiring, was no small feat. But for the most part I'm pretty happy with the way I have it now. But I'm like you, always wanting it even better.



Seth


----------



## pcweber111

Hello, I stumbled upon your system and I have to say that you have done a very good job with making it look as organized as it could be, all things considered. It's really interesting because we have very similar setups:











I have since replaced the tube with a 50" Sammy 720p plasma (was going with bigger but at just over 800 bucks it was too good a deal to pass up). If I might ask though (and you might have responded but I haven't really had time to read all the posts so far) but have you thought about moving your receiver and amp to either your left or right audio tower? It would make wire management quite a bit easier (in my experience)"





























Other than that you and I have very similar styles for what we did with our systems (my new tv not being pictured of course). Sorry because I don't mean to hijack your thread with my pics but I had to point out some similarities (even down to not wanting to get rid of a previous receiver over lack of HDMI because it still works and it's a beast lol). Cheers and look forward to seeing more!


Phil


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111* /forum/post/15670202
> 
> 
> Hello, I stumbled upon your system and I have to say that you have done a very good job with making it look as organized as it could be, all things considered. It's really interesting because we have very similar setups:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have since replaced the tube with a 50" Sammy 720p plasma (was going with bigger but at just over 800 bucks it was too good a deal to pass up). If I might ask though (and you might have responded but I haven't really had time to read all the posts so far) but have you thought about moving your receiver and amp to either your left or right audio tower? It would make wire management quite a bit easier (in my experience)"
> 
> 
> Other than that you and I have very similar styles for what we did with our systems (my new tv not being pictured of course). Sorry because I don't mean to hijack your thread with my pics but I had to point out some similarities (even down to not wanting to get rid of a previous receiver over lack of HDMI because it still works and it's a beast lol). Cheers and look forward to seeing more!
> 
> 
> Phil



Hello Phil.


Thank you for reading my thread and viewing the photos. I also appreciated the compliments regarding my setup.


I've seen your photos of your system before. Your setup is very extensive and looks to be very game oriented.


In regards to moving the AVR and the amp to the audio racks, that was considered, but I wanted the two tower racks to be dedicated to source components and the tv rack to be command central. It does create a difficulties when it comes to wire management, but I do favor that configuration.


I do like your setup. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe your racks are by Sanus Systems? Very nice. And you are a Klipsch Reference Speaker owner.

The RF25 Pkg I presume?! How do you like your Klipsch Refs, and not that you need to, mind you, but are you planning on upgrading anytime soon?

The Denon AVR4802 was definitely a beast in it's day and still is! When I was looking to replace my Yamaha RX-V3000 3-4 years ago, it was between the Marantz SR9300, the Denon AVR4802 and the Yamaha RX-Z1. All three are potent AVR's. As a matter of fact, IMO when it comes to pure performance, they are still better than most of the AVR's available today. I chose the Marantz because I felt it was a better AVR when it came to 2 channel performance due to the dual differential function, THX Ultra II certified, HDCD decoding, had enough digital inputs for all my equipment and rated at 140 watts x 7. The Denon's superior amp section allowed for it's multi-channel stereo function to be much better than the other two, rated at a conservative 125w x 7. The Yamaha had better video processing and rated at 130w x 7.


So again Phil, thanks for the kind words and the suggestions. You're right, our systems are very similar.


Regards.


----------



## ldgibson76

Below I've attached some more photos







(I know, it's getting ridiculous!







) of the video side rack wire management and the path to the SR9300.


Side view of the video rack.










Back of the Video rack.



























































































Looking at the photos, they reveal that there are still some modifications to be made. I should have this project completed by Friday, January 30, 2009.


Regards.


----------



## croseiv

ld,


It looks fantastic! Great job on the wire management.


----------



## Fanaticalism




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/15628872
> 
> 
> Fanaticalism, that looks really good!



Thanks for the compliment dd, and sorry I did not respond sooner; I just didn't see it.










Also, lovin the room with the Monitors.


----------



## Fanaticalism

HOLY COW LD!!


Dude, that is a HUGE improvement. You must be very happy with it.


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fanaticalism* /forum/post/15690629
> 
> 
> Thanks for the compliment dd, and sorry I did not respond sooner; I just didn't see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, lovin the room with the Monitors.



No worries...











ld,

Your perseverance has definitely had some effect on me. Add Fanaticalism's perfect cable job to that and here I was at 6pm armed with tons of confidence and 2 packs of cable ties diving in head first!







Needless to say the confidence wore out in no time. I'll post some pics tomorrow but only if you guys promise not to laugh...

















Heck, I'm ranting again... I really just wanted to compliment you, it's actually looking better and better. Love the shot of the back of the receiver, I don't think there is an empty rca slot there! I thought I had a lot of cables but you have me beat by a lot!!


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/15691002
> 
> 
> No worries...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ld,
> 
> Your perseverance has definitely had some effect on me. Add Fanaticalism's perfect cable job to that and here I was at 6pm armed with tons of confidence and 2 packs of cable ties diving in head first!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needless to say the confidence wore out in no time. I'll post some pics tomorrow but only if you guys promise not to laugh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heck, I'm ranting again... I really just wanted to compliment you, it's actually looking better and better. Love the shot of the back of the receiver, I don't think there is an empty rca slot there! I thought I had a lot of cables but you have me beat by a lot!!



Hello Dan.


Thanks for the kudos. I'm not finished. There's still a set of cables to replace. It's the analog interconnects and the coaxial coming from the bluray player. They are too short to run with the bundle coming from the video rack. I have the longer coaxial. I just need the analog interconnects.


As far as your endeavor goes, don't let it defeat you. I know the feeling. I literally had to pull all cables from the AVR, putting myself in a position that I had to rewire if I wanted to enjoy my system.










The reason why all of the analog inputs are filled is because I run analog cables along with the digital connection from all components. Why? Because of the Pioneer DVR7000 DVD recorder. All sources sends an audio signal to the DVD recorder. This gives me the ability to record audio from any source. I can also monitor audio from all the sources because the DVD7000 has a L&R audio level meter. Of course I can hear if a speaker is not receiving a signal, but it's cool seeing the audio level readout on the display







.











Dan, hang in there. Once you have seen progress, you will regain the confidence needed to complete the mission!


Regards.


----------



## mconley1015

Hey ld nice progress on the wire management. One of the reasons I have struggled a bit with managing the wires running across the floor between racks is that I have always been hesitant to run interconnects near any speaker wires and of course, power lines. This weekend I am going to dive back in and do an initial tie up and see what happens. Like you I have run some of my interconnects on the outside of the cable management tunnels provided with the Bello. The reason for that was simple, a couple of years ago I had 3 to 4 components attached to the pre/pro by component, something that the Bello tunnels were not big enough for. With the changeover to HDMI and now only 1 set of component I have saved some major cable run, thus making the final job less fomidable. I also plan to eliminate the extra speaker cable so noticeable at the fron L/R and possible bi-wire as you have. BTW Larry Carlton CD you kindly recomended should be here tomorrow, cant wait.


My reference DVD for audio is King Crimson deja VROOOOM. Hell Freezes Over is way up in my top ten. I am sure we have quite similar tastes.


As far as my cable management improvements go I'll post some before pqs this weekend with some after pqs next weekend. The $$ has slowed down a bit due to another project but there are some improvements that aren't so costly. I have gotten so many ideas from this forum and you specifically have been very helpful, thanks ld!


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> BTW Larry Carlton CD you kindly recomended should be here tomorrow, cant wait.



Mike,

Be sure to check out track #2 "The Story Teller" along with #5 "Slave Song".


Regards.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fanaticalism* /forum/post/15690649
> 
> 
> HOLY COW LD!!
> 
> 
> Dude, that is a HUGE improvement. You must be very happy with it.



Hello Fanaticalism.


Well I must admit, I do feel better about the how the cables look, but there's still a little more to do. I will post my last photo(s) of the final product by this weekend. I plan to replace the analog interconnects and the coaxial digital cable (blue) coming from the bluray player. Although the cables reach the AVR, they are still a little short causing them to be routed in a more direct path and eventually joining the bundle leaving the video rack further along the path.


















Thank you for your input and suggestions.


Regards.


----------



## pcweber111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/15688379
> 
> 
> Hello Phil.
> 
> 
> Thank you for reading my thread and viewing the photos. I also appreciated the compliments regarding my setup.
> 
> 
> I've seen your photos of your system before. Your setup is very extensive and looks to be very game oriented.
> 
> 
> In regards to moving the AVR and the amp to the audio racks, that was considered, but I wanted the two tower racks to be dedicated to source components and the tv rack to be command central. It does create a difficulties when it comes to wire management, but I do favor that configuration.
> 
> 
> I do like your setup. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe your racks are by Sanus Systems? Very nice. And you are a Klipsch Reference Speaker owner.
> 
> The RF25 Pkg I presume?! How do you like your Klipsch Refs, and not that you need to, mind you, but are you planning on upgrading anytime soon?
> 
> The Denon AVR4802 was definitely a beast in it's day and still is! When I was looking to replace my Yamaha RX-V3000 3-4 years ago, it was between the Marantz SR9300, the Denon AVR4802 and the Yamaha RX-Z1. All three are potent AVR's. As a matter of fact, IMO when it comes to pure performance, they are still better than most of the AVR's available today. I chose the Marantz because I felt it was a better AVR when it came to 2 channel performance due to the dual differential function, THX Ultra II certified, HDCD decoding, had enough digital inputs for all my equipment and rated at 140 watts x 7. The Denon's superior amp section allowed for it's multi-channel stereo function to be much better than the other two, rated at a conservative 125w x 7. The Yamaha had better video processing and rated at 130w x 7.
> 
> 
> So again Phil, thanks for the kind words and the suggestions. You're right, our systems are very similar.
> 
> 
> Regards.



Hey yeah those are Sanus racks and it's good to see other people still use the 3 rack solution. It works and looks nice.


As for the speakers yeah those are Klipsch RF25s and RC35 center with RF15 surrounds (for now). They work and if I upgraded it would be to the RF83s and RC64 while not sure about the surrounds.


It's also good to see good wire management and it's been fun looking at your system progress in this area. I always appreciate good wire management.


As for the receiver I think I'll keep it for the forseeable future with the only upgrade being seperate amps and new BD player with 7.1 analog out (Panny 55 as an example).


Thanks for the kind words and I look forward to keeping an eye on what you do.










Phil


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *croseiv* /forum/post/15689173
> 
> 
> ld,
> 
> 
> It looks fantastic! Great job on the wire management.



Croseiv!


I'm so sorry for not acknowledging your compliment. My Bad!









Thank you for the kudos. There's still a little more to be done. Hopefully by the weekend, this project will be finally completed...... That's until the Emotiva XPA-3 arrives!







I haven't ordered it yet. There's so much I want to do. But with a limited budget, I have to prioritize! Additional amp? Speaker upgrade? Blu ray player upgrade? Flat Panel upgrade? AVR upgrade?










It's never ending!


Regards.


----------



## Aaron Gilbert

Hi LD ! Your wiring is looking great to me. Are you 'finished' yet?







If nothing else, this thread makes me thankful that there is no space behind my rack to see. Nevertheless, yours is still a lot more organized than mine, and you have like three times the number of components.


Cheers!


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Aaron Gilbert* /forum/post/15789984
> 
> 
> Hi LD ! Your wiring is looking great to me. Are you 'finished' yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If nothing else, this thread makes me thankful that there is no space behind my rack to see. Nevertheless, yours is still a lot more organized than mine, and you have like three times the number of components.
> 
> 
> Cheers!



Hello A.G.


Nice to see you post again.










The cable management of my current setup is 98% complete. I just added the Xbox360 and the longer run analog interconnects and coaxial digital cable to the Bluray player. The bundle looks more organized now. I will post photos of the finished product later this evening or tomorrow. My job is just killing me. Lately, it's been very difficult to allot time to the home entertainment system. But tomorrow and Friday, I'm free to tinker with the system at my leisure.


Now about the Xbox 360. I ended up with the 360 Pro. The reasons I decided not to go with the elite is because, my plasma is 720P; I'm really not a high intensity gamer..... I only indulge the racing games, i.e, NFS, MC, PGR, GRID, Forza, etc,.... and on occasion a few fighting games. I won't be utilizing the xbox live feature and to tell you the truth, 60GB is all I really need. Despite the ugly white console, I'm somewhat happy about having the new XBox360 grace my system. Oh yeah, I forgot, the most important reason,.... I paid $229.00 for it!


Why am I not completely happy? Well due to the fact that I have not thoroughly followed XBox 360 owner experience forums and threads, I mistakenly assumed that I could just use my HDMI cable for video (to tv) and use the optical audio function of the harness that the 360 Pro came with for digital audio (to the AVR). But to my dismay







, I found that if I use the harness for the audio, I must also use the RBG function for video. The adapter housing leaves no room for the HDMI connection! In other words, the HDMI connection is too close to the standard adapter receptacle, making it impossible to connect both.







WTF!

To say that I am grossly tardy in this discovery, is the epitome of an understatement! Obviously, after I made this discovery, I immediately scoured the internet searching for solutions to my quandary. That's when, 1, I discovered that this has been an issue since day one when HDMI was first available on 360's, and 2, there is a standalone audio adapter available with a 6.6ft HDMI cable for the obscene price of $49.99!







WTF! That's bordering on criminal to charge that much!

So I immediately went to eBay and found one for $10!







I should receive it tomorrow or Friday.

Here's what really sucks. I've already incorporated the RBG with optical in the harness leaving the audio rack. That means I have to untie, loosen, un-attach and re route the harness! That's easily an hour's work!







That's why I say that the cable management is 98% completed!










Other than that, life's great!










Regards.


----------



## mconley1015

Hey LD sorry to hear of your frustration with the 360. You have to wonder what a company like M$, in all their wisdom and experience, could be thinking. How to extract more cash from consumer perhaps? Had a similar experience with my Sony HDD camcorder and their proprietary cables. No way out of a $50 smack they hold the patent. Reminds me of a few years ago when I upgraded a cable box to get digital out AND analog out. Guess what, one or the other not both. Hooked it all up then I had to undo the mess in a sealed oak entertainment center, take out components, fish wires, put back, fix hums, reverse, do over. You know the routine.

They told the truth when I asked if the unit had both. Of course I didn't think to ask if both work simultaneously. The outcome was good however because I fired cable and got D*TV and have 3 outputs, all of which are used.


Still listening to Larry Carlton cd and still diggin' it LD. I'll try your latest suggestion by listening on Rhapsody thru the Squeezebox. (Freakin cool that Rhapsody subscription!) Got the Belkin PF60 and hope to hook up Sunday and finish the cable management.

Talk to ya LD!


----------



## ddgtr

lol,


Fixing hums that develop after a cable management project has got to be one of the worst HT problems... You spend all that time getting your system to sound just right, getting your components to peacefully coexist with one another then bam, the much dreaded hum shows up uninvited... Add to that my HDMI-less, LOUD, WHITE 360 and voila, recipe for a grand headache...


----------



## croseiv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/15729460
> 
> 
> Croseiv!
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry for not acknowledging your compliment. My Bad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the kudos. There's still a little more to be done. Hopefully by the weekend, this project will be finally completed...... That's until the Emotiva XPA-3 arrives!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't ordered it yet. There's so much I want to do. But with a limited budget, I have to prioritize! Additional amp? Speaker upgrade? Blu ray player upgrade? Flat Panel upgrade? AVR upgrade?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's never ending!
> 
> 
> Regards.




ld,


No problemo! So, you are getting a XPA-3 for sure eh? Cool...


----------



## ldgibson76

Hello All!


Well I've finally found the time to post images of the modifications on the cable management and the addition of the XBox 360 Pro. The changes are subtle, but IMO, gives a better overall appearance. The addition of the XBox has been a mixed bag. There's nothing efficient about this gaming system. It's loud! The cable harness that came with it sucks!







. You can't use a HDMI cable and expect to use the optical audio connection. Not enough room! I had to buy the HDMI/L&R analog/opt out adapter! Not to mention that although it is backwards compatible, it's not with all 1st gen. xbox games. The power supply is a complete PITA!







Enough of my complaining. I have the machine now, so I might as well accentuate the positive and enjoy the better graphics.










Video Side with Xbox 360.










New audio cables for the bluray player allows for a more organized look.










Xbox 360 Pro power supply/cables routed to the AVR.










Cable bundle path to the SR9300. Rear of the MM9000 multi-channel amp.










Rear of the TV rack.










View from the opposite side of the Video rack.




























Well, I guess it looks a little better.







I still want to install the HDMI/Audio adapter to the XBox 360 so I can feed video via HDMI to the TV and audio via optical to the AVR. My other option is to run the HDMI cable to the TV and then from the TV, run optical out to the AVR. The question is, which configuration would be better? I'll try both methods tonight.

Comments, critiques and suggestions welcomed!


Regards.


----------



## ddgtr

^^

ld,

I must say, it looks impressive!! You have really managed to take it to the next - well, I must say - last level...







If you make one more improvement to that there is going to be one jealous ddgtr on this forum...














All joking aside, congrats on a super job. Critiques?? Not from me!! At least not until I can achieve what you have which will be like, years...


On the 360 hook up, I'd say you're doing the right thing in trying out both ways. Just in the unlikely event any of your components would introduce a lag. I haven't heard of any problems with your gear though, you should be fine... And of course that would only be evident with real time gaming such as Guitar Hero, etc...


Say, is that one of those spot lights behind your tv?


Again, excellent job!!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/15823998
> 
> 
> Hello All!
> 
> 
> Well I've finally found the time to post images of the modifications on the cable management and the addition of the XBox 360 Pro. The changes are subtle, but IMO, gives a better overall appearance. The addition of the XBox has been a mixed bag. There's nothing efficient about this gaming system. It's loud! The cable harness that came with it sucks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . You can't use a HDMI cable and expect to use the optical audio connection. Not enough room! I had to buy the HDMI/L&R analog/opt out adapter! Not to mention that although it is backwards compatible, it's not with all 1st gen. xbox games. The power supply is a complete PITA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enough of my complaining. I have the machine now, so I might as well accentuate the positive and enjoy the better graphics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video Side with Xbox 360.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New audio cables for the bluray player allows for a more organized look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xbox 360 Pro power supply/cables routed to the AVR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cable bundle path to the SR9300. Rear of the MM9000 multi-channel amp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rear of the TV rack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View from the opposite side of the Video rack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I guess it looks a little better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still want to install the HDMI/Audio adapter to the XBox 360 so I can feed video via HDMI to the TV and audio via optical to the AVR. My other option is to run the HDMI cable to the TV and then from the TV, run optical out to the AVR. The question is, which configuration would be better? I'll try both methods tonight.
> 
> Comments, critiques and suggestions welcomed!
> 
> 
> Regards.



Its definitley getting better, actually it looks quite good.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/15825038
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> ld,
> 
> I must say, it looks impressive!! You have really managed to take it to the next - well, I must say - last level...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you make one more improvement to that there is going to be one jealous ddgtr on this forum...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All joking aside, congrats on a super job. Critiques?? Not from me!! At least not until I can achieve what you have which will be like, years...
> 
> 
> On the 360 hook up, I'd say you're doing the right thing in trying out both ways. Just in the unlikely event any of your components would introduce a lag. I haven't heard of any problems with your gear though, you should be fine... And of course that would only be evident with real time gaming such as Guitar Hero, etc...
> 
> 
> Say, is that one of those spot lights behind your tv?
> 
> 
> Again, excellent job!!



Hello Dan.


Thanks for the input regarding the 360. It's not that I'm not satisfied with the purchase, but my 1st Gen. XBox seems to be more user friendly. Maybe it's just due to time of ownership and there's a learning curve I must endure to fully appreciate the 360 and all of it's advancements over the 1st gen. model. I still have not been able to experiment with the two audio configs.

I will try tonight though. I'm assuming that either way will be effective. But just for ease of connectivity sake, I'm leaning toward the HDMI to TV and optical from TV to AVR concept.

And yes, that is a spot light, but it's only there for the cable management project. Enhanced illumination, if you will.










Oh yeah, Dan, thank you for the kudos.


Regards.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/15825919
> 
> 
> Its definitley getting better, actually it looks quite good.



Hello Franin.


Thanks for the compliment. I will continue to fine tune the routing. Every time I view the photos, I see somewhere else I can make an improvement.

My next adjustment will be on the audio side. I want to replace the 5.1 analog interconnect combo coming from the Denon DVD2910 with a shorter run. That way, I will be able to create a single cable bundle leaving the rack area, similar to what I did on the video side. The more I look at, the more dissatisfied I am with the current arrangement.











It seems I've become obsessed with this cable management thing!










BTW Franin, I wanted to submit a post in your thread, but I can't seem to locate it. Did you remove it from this section? Or am I just blind?!










Regards.


----------



## ddgtr

^^ I looked for it also, I thought Franin had removed it... Wanted to check out those Focals every now and then...


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/15832407
> 
> 
> Hello Franin.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the compliment. I will continue to fine tune the routing. Every time I view the photos, I see somewhere else I can make an improvement.
> 
> My next adjustment will be on the audio side. I want to replace the 5.1 analog interconnect combo coming from the Denon DVD2910 with a shorter run. That way, I will be able to create a single cable bundle leaving the rack area, similar to what I did on the video side. The more I look at, the more dissatisfied I am with the current arrangement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems I've become obsessed with this cable management thing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW Franin, I wanted to submit a post in your thread, but I can't seem to locate it. Did you remove it from this section? Or am I just blind?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards.



Hey ldgibson76,

yeah I ended up removing it I've been given permission to change the front of my HT room but have to do after front and back renovations done.







Mind you Im still deciding what I want to do


----------



## ldgibson76

Hello everyone.


The cable management saga continues and hopefully ends here..... for a long while, I hope!










After I completed the video side, I really became dissatisfied with the audio side. It didn't look bad, but compared to the video side rack and the how the cables left the rack in a bundled formation, the audio side looked unfinished.

So, behind the system I went.


First, I started with the Denon DVD2910. I replaced the 6 ft HDMI cable with a 8 ft HDMI cable. I then replaced the analog interconnects (two 3 ft pair) coming from the Philips CDR950 with 2 pair of 6 ft interconnects. Doing this allowed me to merge all of the cables leaving the rack into one bundle.

IMO, it now has a more finished look to the area.















































Before and After


























Well, that's all folks! No more cable management photos! (hold the applause!)









If there are any suggestions of how I can improve on this latest effort, other than the obvious (streamlining the collection of components), please, hip me to it!










My next project will be upgrading the bluray player. Most likely the Sony BDP-S550 or possibly the Samsung BD-P2550! I know, I'm a glutton for punishment, but I dig the HQV/Reon processor!











Regards.


----------



## kaiservt

Go for the Sony 550...I love mine!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/15866244
> 
> 
> Hello everyone.
> 
> 
> The cable management saga continues and hopefully ends here..... for a long while, I hope!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After I completed the video side, I really became dissatisfied with the audio side. It didn't look bad, but compared to the video side rack and the how the cables left the rack in a bundled formation, the audio side looked unfinished.
> 
> So, behind the system I went.
> 
> 
> First, I started with the Denon DVD2910. I replaced the 6 ft HDMI cable with a 8 ft HDMI cable. I then replaced the analog interconnects (two 3 ft pair) coming from the Philips CDR950 with 2 pair of 6 ft interconnects. Doing this allowed me to merge all of the cables leaving the rack into one bundle.
> 
> IMO, it now has a more finished look to the area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that's all folks! No more cable management photos! (hold the applause!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there are any suggestions of how I can improve on this latest effort, other than the obvious (streamlining the collection of components), please, hip me to it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next project will be upgrading the bluray player. Most likely the Sony BDP-S550 or possibly the Samsung BD-P2550! I know, I'm a glutton for punishment, but I dig the HQV/Reon processor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards.



There is always the new upcoming universal denon


----------



## ddgtr

Go for the Panny bd x5 or even this
http://www.vanns.com/shop/servlet/it...ioneer-bdp51fd 


You'll love the pq!!


Cable management looks fantastic. I do have a feeling you'll be back!!


Cheers!!!


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/15866781
> 
> 
> There is always the new upcoming universal denon



Hello Franin!


Yes there is the new upcoming universal Denon! But, unfortunately I am experiencing a recession!







With my current financial situation, if I were in the market for a universal bluray player, the new upcoming universal player from Oppo (BDP-83) would be more prudent for me.


And what's this I hear about you doing a complete makeover on your theater?!

Have you formulated a game plan yet?! Colour scheme, decor, etc,....


Regards.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/15866901
> 
> 
> Go for the Panny bd x5 or even this
> http://www.vanns.com/shop/servlet/it...ioneer-bdp51fd
> 
> 
> You'll love the pq!!
> 
> 
> Cable management looks fantastic. I do have a feeling you'll be back!!
> 
> 
> Cheers!!!



Hello Dan.


Thanks for the kudos. But now, after scrutinizing the various angles the photos present, the term "finished" is not the proper description. "Neater" would be a more appropriate assessment.

Regardless, that's how it's gonna be for a while!










I thought about the Panny 55 but, upconversion of standard dvd's is very important and although the Panny does an admirable job on standard dvd's, it's price is higher than the Sony 550 and performance is on par. As my pappy used to say, "It's not about the money,..... but it's about the money!"










How are things on the left coast?!


Regards.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/15866905
> 
> 
> Hello Franin!
> 
> 
> Yes there is the new upcoming universal Denon! But, unfortunately I am experiencing a recession!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my current financial situation, if I were in the market for a universal bluray player, the new upcoming universal player from Oppo (BDP-83) would be more prudent for me.
> 
> 
> And what's this I hear about you doing a complete makeover on your theater?!
> 
> Have you formulated a game plan yet?! Colour scheme, decor, etc,....
> 
> 
> Regards.



Not a complete makeover just the front cabinet I would like to change. I want to lower the center and shrink the length of the cabinet. My room colour is dark grey, I've had some people thinking it was blue







just shows what happens when you use a cheap camera and an ameture behind it.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/15866905
> 
> 
> Hello Franin!
> 
> 
> Yes there is the new upcoming universal Denon! But, unfortunately I am experiencing a recession!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my current financial situation, if I were in the market for a universal bluray player, the new upcoming universal player from Oppo (BDP-83) would be more prudent for me.
> 
> 
> And what's this I hear about you doing a complete makeover on your theater?!
> 
> Have you formulated a game plan yet?! Colour scheme, decor, etc,....
> 
> 
> Regards.



At work replying on pda that's why xtra post but the universal denon is a no go for me also as its price is $7999aus







I cannot justify unfortunately not saying its bad but damn expensive and wife wants to spend money on renovations at the back.


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/15867049
> 
> 
> Hello Dan.
> 
> .....
> 
> I thought about the Panny 55 but, upconversion of standard dvd's is very important and although the Panny does an admirable job on standard dvd's, it's price is higher than the Sony 550 and performance is on par. As my pappy used to say, "It's not about the money,..... but it's about the money!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are things on the left coast?!
> 
> 
> Regards.



I sometimes get carried away and overlook one of the most important aspects of this hobby: finances...














Absolutely, the Sony550 is definitely one of the best pound per pound. Personally I have had nothing but good experiences with Sony products although I haven't owned many...


Since you asked, west coast is not looking too good right about now. I know this forum is a place where we come to forget the crap we go through on a daily basis (and I apologize in advance for this), but cretin politicians who can't agree on anything, massive layoffs and more idiotic laws than the rest of the world combined makes California a below average place to live...


All right now, back to BD players: I'm drooling over that Denon universal player... Dang it, wish it were 3000 bones cheaper...


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/15867809
> 
> 
> I sometimes get carried away and overlook one of the most important aspects of this hobby: finances...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely, the Sony550 is definitely one of the best pound per pound. Personally I have had nothing but good experiences with Sony products although I haven't owned many...
> 
> 
> Since you asked, west coast is not looking too good right about now. I know this forum is a place where we come to forget the crap we go through on a daily basis (and I apologize in advance for this), but cretin politicians who can't agree on anything, massive layoffs and more idiotic laws than the rest of the world combined makes California a below average place to live...
> 
> 
> All right now, back to BD players: I'm drooling over that Denon universal player... Dang it, with it were 3000 bones cheaper...



Its not looking good here either, its not as bad on what you guys are going through but it soon will be


----------



## devotech

Fantastic setup. That room looks so inviting.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *devotech* /forum/post/15918059
> 
> 
> Fantastic setup. That room looks so inviting.



Hello devotech.


Thank you for the compliment on the setup. As far as the room is concerned, It's never been referred to as "inviting" before, but I'll take it!







Thank you.

I'm in the process of purchasing three new theater chairs. I should have them hopefully by mid-March. My current sitting arrangement is an embarrassment!

I have one black leather recliner and 2 brown Berkline theater chairs without arms. (A love seat w/o the arms)







I've never admitted that before on this forum. I've tried to hide them (keeping them out of the photos posted on this thread) since day one of my membership!







It looks horrible! But hopefully when the new chairs arrive, the room will actually have some semblance of your description, "inviting". Then I will have truly earned the compliment.


Regards.


----------



## mconley1015




> Quote:
> I have one black leather recliner and 2 brown Berkline theater chairs without arms. (A love seat w/o the arms) I've never admitted that before on this forum. I've tried to hide them (keeping them out of the photos posted on this thread) since day one of my membership! It looks horrible! But hopefully when the new chairs arrive, the room will actually have some semblance of your description, "inviting". Then I will have truly earned the compliment.



Hey ld it cannot be worse than what I have. When GF and I got together the Real estate Market was sizzlin so we both sold and pocketed $$. We decided to buy a smaller house with a large lot to pursue outside dreams. I won't even go into my rant on Real Estate market here (Southern NJ) The end result is that now I am stuck in this room just about 1/2 the size of previous. At first i thought "no problem." Now I realize it is a problem. With that said I am dealing with some major constraints room wise. Maybe I will get brave and take pix the other way, from system to seating and post that, see what kind of suggestions I get. Right now I feel the way you do, too embarrassing.


Great job on the cable management ld. It was following your saga that inspired me to tackle mine. I really like how you went up the chain as far as you did. I'll have to do a little this weekend. Ive got to move because spring is around the corner and GF is already lining up projs for me!


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Great job on the cable management ld. It was following your saga that inspired me to tackle mine. I really like how you went up the chain as far as you did. I'll have to do a little this weekend. Ive got to move because spring is around the corner and GF is already lining up projs for me!
Click to expand...


Hello Mike.

Thanks for the kudos. I'm glad you were motivated by my efforts on the cable management.

From what I can see, you have only a little more to do. Just a few refinements if that!

I feel you regarding the line up of projects orchestrated by the significant other!









I have to retreat the deck which is a PITA!









Not to mention, the painting of the 1st floor! That's okay though. All of the work I'll do will equate to leniency points toward my next upgrade!







The RF63 pkg immediately comes to mind!










Regards.


----------



## mconley1015




> Quote:
> I believe that that is a typo. I'm quite sure he meant Definitive Technology instead of Denon for the manufacturer of his BP2000's.



Thanks ld that's kind of what I thought! Enjoyin' the music here buddy believe me! I just loaded newest Yellow Dog Linux on the PS3 (v6.1) and checking out a bit of the music you guys have been turnin' me on to. Haven't had a chance to crawl back behind system for one last battle but hope to in the next 2 weeks. As spring comes so does wish list of GF, LOL. I really like the Belkin piece ld. It's seemless and seems like it's been there all along, kinda fit right in. Hey check out Gnarls Barkley when you have a few minutes. They only have 2 cds but wooow! Kind of an oddball fusion of soul, rock, metal with some good vocals, guitars, catchy tunes and great production.


I am thinking about moving the Outlaw LF1 back to the front of the room behind the Right Front speaker and putting up the crown moulding but other than that it's other projects for now.


Mike


----------



## premiertrussman

Idgibson76



I gotta tell you a story....I was drooling over your cable managment last night. And my wife came up behind me and asked what in the world I was looking at. I began to explain to her what everything was and why i was so excited about it...Can you beleive she called me a nerd?! (I think she was just jealous to be honest) Anyway...Great Job with the orginization. Do you have any suggestions for a multi format video switcher? something that can do composite/s-video/component/hdmi?


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *premiertrussman* /forum/post/16008436
> 
> 
> Idgibson76
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta tell you a story....I was drooling over your cable managment last night. And my wife came up behind me and asked what in the world I was looking at. I began to explain to her what everything was and why i was so excited about it...Can you beleive she called me a nerd?! (I think she was just jealous to be honest) Anyway...Great Job with the orginization. Do you have any suggestions for a multi format video switcher? something that can do composite/s-video/component/hdmi?



Hello premiertrussman.


I want to apologize for my late response to your inquiry. Been kind of busy at work. Thank you for the kind words regarding the cable management of my system. I do believe I drove a few posters crazy with my little saga. It truly was an adventure. And you think your wife is critical of your interest in this hobby, I've been deemed "Geek of the Year" in my house!







So welcome to the club.









As for the multi-format switcher, I think I have found a couple of possible solutions.....


This one lacks s-video.
http://www.hdtvsupply.com/3x1-hdmi-c...-switcher.html 

http://www.hdtvsupply.com/gefen-ext-...aler-plus.html 



I've dealt with hdtvsupply.com several times and it's a good outfit and the products that I have purchased has been problem-free and of excellent quality. There's another product that was advertised on AVSForums not long ago, that would flash at the top of the webpage, but I can't recall the manufacturer. Hopefully someone can remember and post it for you.


But check out these two to see if either can be a solution.


Regards.


----------



## jlohojo7

ldgibson76


just wondering if you read my private message i sent you? I just had some questions about your Marantz amp and how you were liking it ?


jj


----------



## premiertrussman

The second option

http://www.hdtvsupply.com/gefen-ext-...aler-plus.html 


is more what i was looking for...I wasnt sure even where to start. Ive seen you post in several threads and you really seem to have a handle on stuff so i thought id ask.


I really appreciate your response!!


I will be mounting my Plasma above the fireplace mantel and i was looking for a way to run fewer cables to the TV. Unfortunatly a 400 dollar switcher maybe out of the question...might just have to come up with some creative solutions for cable managment/hiding.


thanks a bunch though ive got a starting point for sure.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *premiertrussman* /forum/post/16012923
> 
> 
> The second option
> 
> http://www.hdtvsupply.com/gefen-ext-...aler-plus.html
> 
> 
> is more what i was looking for...I wasnt sure even where to start. Ive seen you post in several threads and you really seem to have a handle on stuff so i thought id ask.
> 
> 
> I really appreciate your response!!
> 
> 
> I will be mounting my Plasma above the fireplace mantel and i was looking for a way to run fewer cables to the TV. Unfortunatly a 400 dollar switcher maybe out of the question...might just have to come up with some creative solutions for cable managment/hiding.
> 
> 
> thanks a bunch though ive got a starting point for sure.



I'm glad I could be of some assistance. BTW, AVSForums has miraculously restarted flashing that product I mentioned in the previous post. It's called the RixPro Hybrid HD Switchbox. Again, no S-video







but, it's truly an interesting piece of technology.

http://www.rixlabs.com/7300/index.html 


And I do not think it's $400.00+ either. I believe it's priced at $279.00.


Regards.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlohojo7* /forum/post/16012583
> 
> 
> ldgibson76
> 
> 
> just wondering if you read my private message i sent you? I just had some questions about your Marantz amp and how you were liking it ?
> 
> 
> jj




Hello Joe.


I apologize for my tardy response to your inquiry about the Marantz MM9000.

So far, I have been satisfied with the performance. Not that my SR9300 lacked sufficient power, cause it doesn't, but I wanted to see if an external amp would improve the performance of my speakers. Klipsch Reference speakers are arguably the most efficient speakers out there and it really doesn't take a lot to drive them. But more power doesn't hurt either. I can say that I do hear a big difference in the rear surround sound stage. I have a 6.1 configuration and I really thought I was missing out on a lot due to the fact that I only have 1 rear speaker. Well, now, it's a completely different experience. The surround channels are more pronounced. When I listen to multi-channel audio (SACD/DVD-A), the sound is more focused and forward, stronger if you will. An example, in the AVR speaker level settings, I had the dB level at +6 for the surrounds and +5 for the rear back. Now that I have the MM9000, the dB levels of the surrounds are at 0 and the rear is set at 0.

I literally had to turn them down. I did in fact calibrate the old fashion way, with my Radio Shack SPL meter.







As far as the fronts and center are concerned. The RC35 center channel has been criticized by several owners, describing the performance as underwhelming; at times, undecipherable; and in some instances depending on the soundtrack, muted, etc... I didn't understand until I added the MM9000.

Compared to before, the RC35 Center channel is now the most prominent speaker of the array. The voices are clear and I can decipher every word. I guess power does clean things up a little! Or a lot in my case.

As for the Fronts. There is an improvement, but not an overwhelming improvement. The SR9300 when driving 2 channels is rated at 165 watts per channel. The MM9000 is rated at 170 watts when driving just 2 channels. My RF35's do sound a little stronger in the low end and the imaging is slightly better and the sound stage hasn't changed. It was always decent.


So moral of the story, there has been an overall improvement with the MM9000. I paid $479.00 on eBay.

I believe it's a good value. Whether or not you'll have improvement over your current set of amps is hard to say. I went from AVR amps to a dedicated multi-channel amp. You are considering switching out dual 2 channel amps for a multi-channel amp. A good one mind you, but it is a multi channel type. At the least, you will have a marked improvement in the surround sound performance. It's just something to consider.


I hope this helps.

http://us.marantz.com/c_mm9000.pdf 


Regards.


----------



## premiertrussman

The RixPro Switch would actually be about perfect for me needs. I could actually do with out the S-Video...currently i dont have anything that uses it. Honestly i probably could go without composit as well...unless i wanted to hook up a vcr...ick...heaven forbid. PLUS....it looks cool!....shiney lights and everything.


BTW I FINALLY got my HT setup decently. You inspired me to clean up cables. I had bought wire ties a long time ago but never implimented them. Ill post some pics in a new thread today. Thanks a ton for all your help.


----------



## ldgibson76

Below are the latest images of the system since adding the XBox 360 Pro and temporarily suspending the cable management project.

I'm using a new camera which has exposed my lack of photography skillz!. I'm clueless when it comes to taking quality images. It has 8.2 megapixels. My last camera had 3.2MP. So forgive my assumption that the quality of the images would be so much better due to the higher number of pixels. I now realize that I have to calibrate the camera to get the best performance.

So if the photos are no better than the previous ones, my bad!









I will work on calibrating the camera and replace these photos with better shots.




















Regards.


----------



## bmonlycg

Nice setup! Very clean, you did a great job on the wire management. Any luck with a new bd player? I also am looking for a new one. I picked up the samsung bd1600 but not very happy with it. I really want one of the new Panasonics. Good luck with everything and keep up the good work.


----------



## premiertrussman

How do you like your 360? I love mine. Between being able to use media center on it and netflix...its now more than just a game system in my HT.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *premiertrussman* /forum/post/16069215
> 
> 
> How do you like your 360? I love mine. Between being able to use media center on it and netflix...its now more than just a game system in my HT.




Hello premiertrussman.


So far the XBox 360 Pro is serving strictly has a gaming system. I haven't indulged the server capabilities yet and really not in a rush to. As a gaming device, it's fine. The graphics are better than the 1st Gen. XBox, but I enjoyed 4 years of problem free functionality with the old model. The 360 Pro has me very leery of it's reliability. I'm sure improvements have been made but there are still new owners having to send their new Xboxes back or get them replaced because of the system crashing RROD!

One day, I will experiment with the server function and hopefully it will be useful. Right now as far as music storage is concerned, I'm still using iTunes via my laptop and the DLO Homedock for iPod operation.

I'm currently looking into several ways to stream music to my main system.

Foobar2000 was brought to my attention by ddgtr. It looks like a very nice application. AppleTV is also an option and lastly, taking advantage of the 360.


Regards.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bmonlycg* /forum/post/16065562
> 
> 
> Nice setup! Very clean, you did a great job on the wire management. Any luck with a new bd player? I also am looking for a new one. I picked up the samsung bd1600 but not very happy with it. I really want one of the new Panasonics. Good luck with everything and keep up the good work.



Hello bmonlycg.


Thank you for the kind words regarding the system and the cable management. That was truly an adventure!










A new bluray player...... well, the Pioneer BDP-51FD has crept up in the running. Right now it's between, The Sony 550, Pioneer 51FD and the Oppo BDP-83. Samsung has fallen out of favor. I just can not go thru another year of wondering if a movie will play all the way thru without functional interruption or if the movie will even play at all. That's what you get with Samsung bluray products. I really dig the HQV processor, but it's just not worth the risk.

But I have to say, my BD-P1200 is hanging in there. Still managing to play everything I insert in the tray. Except, TCON-Prince Caspian. Since I uploaded the 2.5 firmware, that movie will only play. If I pause, stop, fast forward, rewind or attempt to go to the menu during the movie, it's a wrap! Frozen! I have to turn the player off and start the movie over again or navigate to the scene where the player froze and start from there. But, if I attempt any other function, I'm done!







That's why I must replace the 1200.

By the way, the Panny DMP-BD55K is a very strong product. It's also worth considering.


Regards.


----------



## mconley1015

Greetings LD. I just posted a nod to you on my site as I just purchased a Subdude Gramma. I would never have heard of it if not for this site.


Your photos look OK ld, the first is a bit blurred but the second is perfect.



> Quote:
> I'm currently looking into several ways to stream music to my main system.



May I suggest the products from the company formerly known as "Slim Devices" since bought by Logitech. As you know I have the Squeezebox 3 and absolutely love it. It has never, ever hiccuped even once. The customer support is fabulous and the community is also fabulous.


I cannot offer much advice to you ld as you are a high ranking "adept" in the mysteries of Audio Video. A few years ago I had a laptop to external Soundblaster to pre-amp through Coaxial cable setup and was never satisfied with the sound. I did alot of research and wound up spending a mere $300 for the Squeezebox. If you would like to discuss it further let me know. I promised the GF a special BD tonight so I have to run for the night. "King of New York" starring Chris Walken BD awaits!


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mconley1015* /forum/post/16095596
> 
> 
> Greetings LD. I just posted a nod to you on my site as I just purchased a Subdude Gramma. I would never have heard of it if not for this site.
> 
> 
> Your photos look OK ld, the first is a bit blurred but the second is perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> May I suggest the products from the company formerly known as "Slim Devices" since bought by Logitech. As you know I have the Squeezebox 3 and absolutely love it. It has never, ever hiccuped even once. The customer support is fabulous and the community is also fabulous.
> 
> 
> I cannot offer much advice to you ld as you are a high ranking "adept" in the mysteries of Audio Video. A few years ago I had a laptop to external Soundblaster to pre-amp through Coaxial cable setup and was never satisfied with the sound. I did alot of research and wound up spending a mere $300 for the Squeezebox. If you would like to discuss it further let me know. I promised the GF a special BD tonight so I have to run for the night. "King of New York" starring Chris Walken BD awaits!



Thanks Mike. I'm going to check out the Squeezebox later today. And Mike, you can give me suggestions anytime and share ideas about audio/video. I learn so much from you guys in this forum and if I share an idea or give a suggestion, believe me when I tell you, it's most like info that has been passed to me. Your kind words are appreciated.


"The King of New York". Christopher Walken, Laurence Fishburn, Wesley Snipes, and David Caruso!

Tell you another great obscure movie starring Christopher Walken..... "Things to do in Denver when Your Dead". Steve Buscemi, Andy Garcia, Treat Williams and Christopher Lloyd all star in this movie. It's a hard one to find, but it's worth it.











Regards.


----------



## bmonlycg

ldgibson76,


Hey! You did not offend me at ALL! Like I said im not a big fan of the damn thing. I really wish Panasonic would hurry up and release the bdp80. If I could get my hands on the 35 or 55 that would be great too, But they are so hard to come across now. Sorry I didnt get back to you earlier. Ive been non stop at work. I do appreciate your apology. But like i said non needed!


----------



## pcweber111

ldgibson76,


Nice work on the system since the last I saw it. It's always fun to see the progress of people's systems. I might even post my own thread now.










Hope to see more!


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111* /forum/post/16133072
> 
> 
> ldgibson76,
> 
> 
> Nice work on the system since the last I saw it. It's always fun to see the progress of people's systems. I might even post my own thread now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope to see more!



Hello PC.


Long time, no post!







How are things going?

Anyway, thank you for the kudos. My next project is music streaming. I want to replace my Homedock iPOD docking station with something more user friendly and versatile. I'm currently researching different concepts. mconley hipped me to Squeezebox and ddgtr suggested Foobar2000 which is more of a software app. Apple TV is still in the running also. I would like to also pick up an external DAC to increase SQ. The new Cambridge Audio DACMagic looks pretty nice and affordable.


Regards.


----------



## plasmattack

Most impressive setup! Very clean looking and well put together too. Man, you have a lot of components! Did all that pass the WAF without issue?


----------



## pcweber111

Things are going good, thanks. I've revised my system and have seperated the audio racks into a bedroom system and a living room system. No more 3 rack system anymore.







I think the WAF is fairly low in my instance. Besides, the kiddo needs the upstairs gameroom now so the 7.1 setup has to be dismantled. I'm doing a 5.1 now downstairs and a stereo upstairs with the old tv. I'll post pics in my own thread shortly so be on the lookout for them.


I've been trying to decide on a music streaming system too and have so far not had much time to really hash it out. I'll be real interested to see what you end up with. Keep us up to date!


Phil


----------



## mconley1015




> Quote:
> "Things to do in Denver when Your Dead". Steve Buscemi, Andy Garcia, Treat Williams and Christopher Lloyd all star in this movie. It's a hard one to find, but it's worth it.



I remember seeing it years ago and will definitely try to find it again! As for your potential purchase of the Squeezebox this link to the Overview of the project will help. Surf around in the "Community" and "Support" areas to get an idea of what they offer.

http://www.slimdevices.com/dev_overview.html 


To be honest ld with that Marantz SR9300 I am not sure you would get any noticeable sound improvement from the Cambridge Audio DAC Magic. That marantz is one fine receiver my man. CA is a good company and I am pretty sure you have a 30 day send back so I would give it a very critical listen with one of your reference discs and see how you like it. For the affordable price it may be worth it, only you can decide. Even though my Outlaw did excellent in 2 stereo the LITE Tube DAC was a definite improvement. I like the warmth of the Tube sound. I haven't dropped the big bucks on ultra valves yet but may. Right now the Jan valves suit me fine.


I reposted the subdude photos if you want to have a look ld.


----------



## ndskurfer

Looks like a great place to hang out. I love your system!


Considering music servers? I did quite a bit of playing around and reading up on various options and ended up with a Squeezebox. I will shortly add 2 Duets + remote to extend it throughout the rest of the house/backyard. It has worked flawlessly for me going on 2 years now. I tried an external DAC and saw minimal improvement, so I sold it and running straight out of the analog outs on the SB3 and love it.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plasmattack* /forum/post/16140522
> 
> 
> Most impressive setup! Very clean looking and well put together too. Man, you have a lot of components! Did all that pass the WAF without issue?



Hello plasmattack.


Thank you for the compliment on the setup. Yes, I am somewhat over populated with boxes! The wife didn't have a problem at all with the setup being that it is down in the basement (The Cave). To a certain extent, she is in full support of my obsession. As long as I keep it manageable and my purchases do not effect our living expenses, she's cool with it!










Not to mention that I supplied her with a full range 5.1 surround sound, user friendly, high definition capable system in the family room.

42" Samsung 720P LCD,

Yamaha RX-V3000 AV Receiver

Polk Audio RTi70 speaker pkg. w/Velodyne CHT-12 Subwoofer

Verizon Fios HD STB

Sony DVPNC875S DVD Changer

Marantz DV4500 CD/DVD player

Mitsubishi S-VHS VCR (for her old favorites)

1st Gen. MS XBox Gaming System

Panamax M4300-EX Power Center

and a Harmony 880 universal remote. She's good to go!









She'll be getting the Samsung BD-P1200 when I finally purchase a new blu ray player.


Regards.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111* /forum/post/16141098
> 
> 
> Things are going good, thanks. I've revised my system and have seperated the audio racks into a bedroom system and a living room system. No more 3 rack system anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the WAF is fairly low in my instance. Besides, the kiddo needs the upstairs gameroom now so the 7.1 setup has to be dismantled. I'm doing a 5.1 now downstairs and a stereo upstairs with the old tv. I'll post pics in my own thread shortly so be on the lookout for them.
> 
> 
> I've been trying to decide on a music streaming system too and have so far not had much time to really hash it out. I'll be real interested to see what you end up with. Keep us up to date!
> 
> 
> Phil



Hello Phil.


I look forward to seeing your system's makeover!

You know, lately I've really been considering streamlining my system also. I've talk about it before, but wasn't really serious or quite ready to give up some of my components. But, efficiency is really starting to look favorable to me. Not that my system is lacking efficiency,







but, now that I'm considering servers for music streaming, the CD and DVD changers and maybe even the CD and DVD recorders are losing their relevance, becoming obsolete. I will keep you posted of my progress.


Regards.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mconley1015* /forum/post/16142135
> 
> 
> I remember seeing it years ago and will definitely try to find it again! As for your potential purchase of the Squeezebox this link to the Overview of the project will help. Surf around in the "Community" and "Support" areas to get an idea of what they offer.
> 
> http://www.slimdevices.com/dev_overview.html
> 
> 
> To be honest ld with that Marantz SR9300 I am not sure you would get any noticeable sound improvement from the Cambridge Audio DAC Magic. That marantz is one fine receiver my man. CA is a good company and I am pretty sure you have a 30 day send back so I would give it a very critical listen with one of your reference discs and see how you like it. For the affordable price it may be worth it, only you can decide. Even though my Outlaw did excellent in 2 stereo the LITE Tube DAC was a definite improvement. I like the warmth of the Tube sound. I haven't dropped the big bucks on ultra valves yet but may. Right now the Jan valves suit me fine.
> 
> 
> I reposted the subdude photos if you want to have a look ld.



Hello Mike.


Thank you for the link. And you are right about the Marantz SR9300 DAC's. It's hard to tell the difference between it's digital to analog conversion compared to the Cambridge Audio 640C or the Denon DVD2910. It really depends on the recording though.

So adding an external DAC could easily be redundant!


Thanks again.


Regards.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ndskurfer* /forum/post/16149323
> 
> 
> Looks like a great place to hang out. I love your system!
> 
> 
> Considering music servers? I did quite a bit of playing around and reading up on various options and ended up with a Squeezebox. I will shortly add 2 Duets + remote to extend it throughout the rest of the house/backyard. It has worked flawlessly for me going on 2 years now. I tried an external DAC and saw minimal improvement, so I sold it and running straight out of the analog outs on the SB3 and love it.



Hello ndskurfer.


Thank you for the kind words. Yeah, it can become very intense in this small area. I watched, "Quantum of Solace" on Bluray and at -17db, it was deafening!


I'm still reading up on the Squeezebox, Apple TV and Foobar200. Actually, I like all three.


Hopefully, I'll come to a conclusion by the weekend.


Regards.


----------



## plasmattack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/16167010
> 
> 
> Hello plasmattack.
> 
> 
> Thank you for the compliment on the setup. Yes, I am somewhat over populated with boxes! The wife didn't have a problem at all with the setup being that it is down in the basement (The Cave). To a certain extent, she is in full support of my obsession. As long as I keep it manageable and my purchases do not effect our living expenses, she's cool with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention that I supplied her with a full range 5.1 surround sound, user friendly, high definition capable system in the family room.
> 
> 42" Samsung 720P LCD,
> 
> Polk Audio RTi70 speaker pkg.
> 
> Sony DVD Changer
> 
> Marantz DV4500 CD/DVD player
> 
> Mitsubishi S-VHS VCR (for her old favorites)
> 
> and a Harmony 880 universal remote. She's good to go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She'll be getting the Samsung BD-P1200 when I finally purchase a new blu ray player.
> 
> 
> Regards.



Jeepers







! No wonder she's cool with it








I can't let my wife see that post or I'll be out on the streets of Michigan and it's still sort of winter







She is getting a baby grand piano this week though so that ought to bide me a little breathing room







Nice systems though! You obviously purchase quality equipment, something I'm aspiring to do







.


----------



## ldgibson76

Hello plasmattack.


Oh yeah, I forgot to include the Yamaha RX-V3000 AVR. (Has been added to the listing in the previous post.) Old, it may be, but it's still a beast!


As far as purchasing nice equipment goes, Thanks, but my system is the epitome of bargain shopping! Finding closeouts, well maintained pre-owned components and having the right timing is essential to acquiring high decent quality on a tight budget. If you were to ask most of us here, the MSRP of their current system and how much they actually paid, you will probably be floored by the disparity. Keep your eyes and ears open and always be prepared. You could easily find yourself with a great system at close to a 50% savings. I know I did.










Regards.


----------



## plasmattack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/16168204
> 
> 
> Hello plasmattack.
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, I forgot to include the Yamaha RX-V3000 AVR. Old, it may be, but it's still a beast!
> 
> 
> As far as purchasing nice equipment goes, Thanks, but my system is the epitome of bargain shopping! Finding closeouts, well maintained pre-owned components and having the right timing is essential to acquiring high decent quality on a tight budget. If you were to ask most of us here, the MSRP of their current system and how much they actually paid, you will probably be floored by the disparity. Keep your eyes and ears open and always be prepared. You could easily find yourself with a great system at close to a 50% savings. I know I did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards.



Hello LD. One definitely has to always be on the lookout for bargains. My brother has a 50" Kuro and a Bose Lifestyle 12 system that he got for a combined total of $1800. His television alone MSRP'd at 4 g's. Once I get my etrade accounts funded a little better I'll continue saving for new speakers and maybe I'll catch a deal


----------



## ldgibson76

As some of you already know, I have an affinity for 3 rack configurations.

Below are photos of the gradual progression of my AV System.


In the Beginning, circa 2004. This is how it started! I had just moved into a condo after selling my house. The room was 18.5 x 10 x 8.5.


















The equipment you see is a mixed bag. Some components are carry overs from a previous setup and some were new additions.

Yamaha RX-V3000 AV Receiver

Sony DVPNC875S DVD Changer

Pioneer Elite DVR7000 DVD Recorder

Mitsubishi HS-U746 S-VHS VCR

Comcast DCT3412 HD/DVR STB

Philips CDR950 CD Recorder

Yamaha CDC-685 CD Changer

Panamax Max5100 Power center

Polk Audio RTi70 Speaker Package w/Velodyne CHT-12

Cables: Monster M-Series, Acoustic Research, Key Digital, Radio Shack Gold Series.

The Racks: Cheap Kmart specials!









Obviously, no TV in the photos. I was still deciding on whether to purchase another plasma or opt for an inexpensive CRT with hi-def capability. My first plasma was damaged during the move. Plus it sucked anyway! The picture (480P) was horrible!


The first 3 Rack setup!

I decided on the inexpensive hi-def capable CRT. A Samsung Slim Fit 1080i TX-R3079WH. A Pioneer DV-578A Universal player was added. I also acquired an inexpensive TV stand, so now you are witnessing the origin of my 3 rack configuration concept which eventually became an obsession!









There's also a center channel stand accommodating the Polk Audio CS400i.










Yes, I had the audacity to take a screen shot!


















Check out the angle! I just knew I was the man!







A true amateur!










The Polk Audio RTi70 pkg is replaced by the Klipsch RF35 pkg. Not that anything was wrong with the Polks, because there wasn't! At the time, i just thought that the Klipsch Reference was an upgrade. Well I eventually realized that it was only a lateral move. They just sounded different, not better. The Klipsch Ref, IMO does have the aesthetic edge over the Polks!

There are also some new components. The Sony DVPNC875s has been replaced by the Sony DVPNC555ES DVD Changer. The Marantz DV4500 CD/DVD player and the 1st gen. XBox occupy the lower shelves of each audio rack. I also used the laptop occasionally for music playback. (Rhapsody and iTunes). And let's not forget the new headphones: Sennheiser HD535's. I'm moving up in the world!







The glass head accommodating the phones was a gift from the wife! It's an antique!

















Did you notice that the sub is no longer up front? It has been moved to the back of the room.


September 2006: I buy a townhouse and move in September 2006.

Aspirations is for this townhouse to become an investment property and with the profit from the house sold in 2004, buy a lot and build a home to my specs.

Well, a new house deserves a new TV! Enters the Samsung LN-S3251D 720P LCD. Beautiful flat screen, great picture, and WAY too small! Even though it was a 32", it looked smaller than the 30" CRT it replaced. Anyway, I had the crazy idea of placing the flat panel on top of the Klipsch RC35!







I figured that because of the light weight, it would be fine. I seriously underestimated the criticisms that would immediately follow the posting.







In another forum, I posted this photo and I could have swore that the members of that forum was going to show up at my front door with torches and pitchforks! They crucified me on that website! Quotes like, "Are you nuts?!" "Sacrilege!" "That's an abomination, you should burn in hell!" I'm not kidding!
















But on the positive side, there are other new additions to the setup. The Cambridge Audio Azur 640C CD player replaces the Marantz DV4500 and the Denon DVD2910 Universal replaces the Pioneer DV578A.










Well after I recovered from the tirade, I tried to create a quick fix until I had the available funds to purchase new racks. My remedy was met with self-esteem deflating laughter and more criticisms. Understand that at that time I was also a member of AVS Forums, but I did not dare post photos of the system in it's current configuration. As far as I was concerned, AVS Forums was the pinnacle! Your system had to be on point and totally together to even consider posting photos.







Now that I've been on this site for the last 4 years, how off was I with that assessment?!







Have you seen some of the systems that have been posted?!



























It looks crazy doesn't it!?! Initially, I thought the idea was clever! Yeah right! It might have worked if I had the wherewithal to paint the makeshift speaker housing black. That arrangement lasted for about 48 hours before I had the new racks purchased, in the house and assembled!


Well, not only did I acquire new Audio racks and a matching TV stand courtesy of the wife,..... Nice scarf over the window, huh?!









I also purchased a 50" Samsung 720P plasma.










Along with the new TV, came the HDMI-less Marantz SR9300 AV Receiver which replaced the Yamaha RX-V3000. An HDMI switcher was added to accommodate the HD cable box and the Denon DVD2910 HDMI connectivity. A new Panamax M4300-PM power center was added to help accommodate the growing number of components populating my system. It was as if my system was reproducing/giving birth to a new component every month!










































The black curtains were added to cover up the window and to improve the look of the room. Because of the thickness of the fabric, the curtains also help with absorption, lessening the intermittent echo or unwanted reflection.


I later upgraded the M4300-EX power center with the M5400-PM.


















Since then, the additions have been:

Samsung BD-P1200 Bluray player

DLO Homedock iPOD Docking Station w/30GB Video iPOD

Marantz MM9000 5 Channel Amp

XBox 360 Pro Gaming System and

new Verizon Fios Wireless Modem

And let's not forget the Cable management project!










More adjustments, enhancements and modifications to come! Thanks for viewing!

The End!



Regards.


----------



## Daman S

Very very nice LD.. i myself dare not post the photos of my progression, but its amazing to see the transformation of the room and the components to the current awesomeness


----------



## plasmattack

Your wire management something to envy. Very nice.


----------



## premiertrussman

Its like watching a child grow up!!!! the cute baby stage...and then the awkward teenage years going through all the changes and then finally the fully matured version where experience can really shine through....


Now i have to wonder...will we see a mid life crises phase where your theater goes out and buys a $30K projector? Only time will tell.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daman S* /forum/post/16179143
> 
> 
> Very very nice LD.. i myself dare not post the photos of my progression, but its amazing to see the transformation of the room and the components to the current awesomeness



Thanks Daman S.


But I have seen some of your progression and it has been a real treat!

Your room is surely one of the better theaters posted.


Regards.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plasmattack* /forum/post/16180805
> 
> 
> Your wire management something to envy. Very nice.



Thanks plasmattack.


I'm still not satisfied completely. I want to try to clean up the area behind the AVR. The connections at the AVR still look messy.


Regards.


----------



## mconley1015

Hey LD! wanted to check in and give you a "howdy". Our HT experiences are so similar it's really odd! Funny how like minds travel in the same circles! I really like the way your system unfolds and cannot claim any dissimilar stories bro! LOL pretty funny! The subdude Gramma was a great find thanks to this forum!!


Mike


----------



## plasmattack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/16203398
> 
> 
> Thanks plasmattack.
> 
> 
> I'm still not satisfied completely. I want to try to clean up the area behind the AVR. The connections at the AVR still look messy.
> 
> 
> Regards.



Yeah, I'm the same way. A bit of perfection mixed with the right touch of OCD







I just bought some more velcro straps yesterday


----------



## WaveyD4vey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/16203398
> 
> 
> Thanks plasmattack.
> 
> 
> I'm still not satisfied completely. I want to try to clean up the area behind the AVR. The connections at the AVR still look messy.
> 
> 
> Regards.




dude your OCD is out of control!!!







haha...thats okay though because your cable management is great...almost makes me wanna fix mine up tonight along with taking all the black electrical tape off my components and wrapping the speaker grill cloth i bought around the legs of my screen wall which would hide all the lights from my components...nice set up dude!


BTW about those RF35 fronts you have...were those at one time the top of the line klipsch speakers? i looked em up on their site and they like very nice speakers...i owned the RF83s, at least i think that was the model number, for about 2 weeks before i decided to take them back and buy the B&W 683s i have right now...i must say i do still remember that very distinct klipsch sound and theres a small part of me that wants it back again.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *premiertrussman* /forum/post/16182224
> 
> 
> Its like watching a child grow up!!!! the cute baby stage...and then the awkward teenage years going through all the changes and then finally the fully matured version where experience can really shine through....
> 
> 
> Now i have to wonder...will we see a mid life crises phase where your theater goes out and buys a $30K projector? Only time will tell.



Hello Matt.


That was a very kind observation your gave regarding my transformation. Yes, it's very much like watching a child grow up. I have grown by leaps and bounds over the years in this hobby. I still have alot to learn. The growth is never ending. That's what makes it so fun.

I must say though, I am fast approaching the finish line of this type of configuration. New components will have to be acquired for me to experience the ultimate performance in hi-def audio and video. But in due time. Right now, I'm still having fun.










Regards.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WaveyD4vey* /forum/post/16204252
> 
> 
> dude your OCD is out of control!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha...thats okay though because your cable management is great...almost makes me wanna fix mine up tonight along with taking all the black electrical tape off my components and wrapping the speaker grill cloth i bought around the legs of my screen wall which would hide all the lights from my components...nice set up dude!
> 
> 
> BTW about those RF35 fronts you have...were those at one time the top of the line klipsch speakers? i looked em up on their site and they like very nice speakers...i owned the RF83s, at least i think that was the model number, for about 2 weeks before i decided to take them back and buy the B&W 683s i have right now...i must say i do still remember that very distinct klipsch sound and theres a small part of me that wants it back again.



Hello WaveyD.

The OCD....., I get it from my father. Military upbringing!







Thanks for the compliment regarding the setup.

The Klipsch RF35's were discontinued and replaced by the RF82's. There were 2 other models available in the Reference line up. The RF-5 and the RF-7. Both were were higher in the Reference hierarchy. And you actually had the RF83's!?!







And you took them back?!







And replaced them with the 683's?!























The RF83's are very formidable speakers, but I guess they aren't for everyone. The RF63 Pkg will eventually replace my 35's. Although the 35's have been great performers for me, I can only get the clarity and the low end performance I desire, at higher volume levels (-20dB and above). I do know that with the 63's, they'll achieve the same clarity and low end punch at lower volume levels (-30db and maybe a little lower).


Anyway, the B&W 683s are fine speakers and very accurate.


Regards.


----------



## WaveyD4vey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/16210471
> 
> 
> Hello WaveyD.
> 
> The OCD....., I get it from my father. Military upbringing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the compliment regarding the setup.
> 
> The Klipsch RF35's were discontinued and replaced by the RF82's. There were 2 other models available in the Reference line up. The RF-5 and the RF-7. Both were were higher in the Reference hierarchy. And you actually had the RF83's!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you took them back?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And replaced them with the 683's?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The RF83's are very formidable speakers, but I guess they aren't for everyone. The RF63 Pkg will eventually replace my 35's. Although the 35's have been great performers for me, I can only get the clarity and the low end performance I desire, at higher volume levels (-20dB and above). I do know that with the 63's, they'll achieve the same clarity and low end punch at lower volume levels (-30db and maybe a little lower).
> 
> 
> Anyway, the B&W 683s are fine speakers and very accurate.
> 
> 
> Regards.




ya i feel ya with the exchange i did...i do have a few regrets to this day about it...there is something about that klipsch sound...but oh well i guess right? im probly going to be upgrading to paradigm signature S6's here soon...mmmmmm...also will look at the upper end klipsch systems...they came with their new high end palladium line of speakers...the P37F? i think thats the model number i was looking at...they actually have a dedicated midrange on those! thats a new one for klipsch...have you ever listened to the palladium line of speakers?


----------



## plasmattack

LD, do you listen to your music mostly in 2 channel stereo or 2.1 for the added bass? I'm sure I missed it in one of your posts but what kind of headphones are those?


----------



## Daman S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/16203382
> 
> 
> Thanks Daman S.
> 
> 
> But I have see some of your progression and it has been a real treat!
> 
> Your room is surely one of the better theaters posted.
> 
> 
> Regards.



Thanks a lot LD, well i guess i need to post some photos of my older systems.. lol.. i started off with the satellite speakers from polk and a tube tv in 2004(when i initially got into this hobby).


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WaveyD4vey* /forum/post/16212225
> 
> 
> ya i feel ya with the exchange i did...i do have a few regrets to this day about it...there is something about that klipsch sound...but oh well i guess right? im probly going to be upgrading to paradigm signature S6's here soon...mmmmmm...also will look at the upper end klipsch systems...they came with their new high end palladium line of speakers...the P37F? i think thats the model number i was looking at...they actually have a dedicated midrange on those! thats a new one for klipsch...have you ever listened to the palladium line of speakers?



Hello WaveyD.


I have not had the chance to audition the Palladiums yet. The only dealer that has them setup and ready is easily an hour away from me. I do know that the quality is superb and from what I've read, a far cry from the traditional Klipsch signature sound. According to some reviews I've read, they are every since of the word "dynamic", but much more refined than the RF83's. And the dedicated mid-range is the main reason why.

Again, all here-say because I haven't heard them myself but with a starting price point of $8000.00 for P37F's, they better be the best Klipsch has ever created!


Regards.


----------



## bmonlycg

ldgibson,


All I gotta say is WTF! Today I figured id get behind my stand and try to organize the mess I had back there. I have no clue how you did what you did Or even had the patience. I told myself i'll restart when I get my new toys! I am still impressed with your wire management.


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bmonlycg* /forum/post/16227693
> 
> 
> ldgibson,
> 
> 
> All I gotta say is WTF! Today I figured id get behind my stand and try to organize the mess I had back there. I have no clue how you did what you did Or even had the patience. I told myself i'll restart when I get my new toys! I am still impressed with your wire management.



LOL, That was EXACTLY my reaction when I got behind my components... It sure requires a lot more work and patience than one would initially think.


----------



## Fanaticalism

Lol ld. I wish I had photos of how my systems changed over the years, especially my first one, with my Sony LD player!


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plasmattack* /forum/post/16214613
> 
> 
> LD, do you listen to your music mostly in 2 channel stereo or 2.1 for the added bass? I'm sure I missed it in one of your posts but what kind of headphones are those?



Hello Plaz!


Yes, the majority of my music listening is in 2 channel (jazz, jazzz vocals, easy listening, classical, movie sound tracks). When I listen to R&B I will at times go 2.1. Now when listening to music at the lower volume levels (late night) and the bass is lacking, then I will add the sub, just to fill in the low end. There are also times that I use the DTS: Neo 6 Music mode. Mainly when I'm listening to music off of the iPOD via the DLO HomeDock.


The headphones are Sennheiser HD535's. They also need to be upgraded. I've had those for almost 4 years now. There's nothing wrong with mind you. I would just like a newer set.


Regards.


----------



## plasmattack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/16240094
> 
> 
> Hello Plaz!
> 
> 
> Yes, the majority of my music listening is in 2 channel (jazz, jazzz vocals, easy listening, classical, movie sound tracks). When I listen to R&B I will at times go 2.1. Now when listening to music at the lower volume levels (late night) and the bass is lacking, then I will add the sub, just to fill in the low end. There are also times that I use the DTS: Neo 6 Music mode. Mainly when I'm listening to music off of the iPOD via the DLO HomeDock.
> 
> 
> The headphones are Sennheiser HD535's. They also need to be upgraded. I've had those for almost 4 years now. There's nothing wrong with mind you. I would just like a newer set.
> 
> 
> Regards.



Hey LD!


I have been using the dts mode on mine as well and it sounds really nice. It's two different experiences altogether. If I go the 2 channel route it allows me to pick up things I would miss if I were in surround mode, though both sound excellent. The sub really helps my setup since the JBL's don't exactly thunder







at low freq's.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bmonlycg* /forum/post/16227693
> 
> 
> ldgibson,
> 
> 
> All I gotta say is WTF! Today I figured id get behind my stand and try to organize the mess I had back there. I have no clue how you did what you did Or even had the patience. I told myself i'll restart when I get my new toys! I am still impressed with your wire management.



Hello bmonlycg.


Thanks for the acknowledgement. Patience was surely needed to complete the mission. Initially, I was delusional in thinking it would take me a couple of hours to straighten the cables up! Yeah right!







More like a couple of weeks. Also a lot of trial and error and helpful suggestions from some of my fellow forum brethren!










I'm still not satisfied with the look. My goal is to try to organize the terminal area (connections at the AVR).








.










Notice how the cables coming from the left (audio rack), due to the length, must be positioned to go past the terminal area and then loop back? Well, I must either buy shorter cables or rearrange and/or swap cables currently being used with other components within the system. I'll get to it one day.


Regards.


----------



## plasmattack

This would be the part where I bow down







That makes mine look like a birds nest







and I thought I was organized










GREAT job LD!


----------



## ddgtr

ld,


The carpet behind your rack looks spotless, not a grain of dust on it! How often do you clean it and do you use a smaller vac? There is a lot of dust collecting behind my components, I have to get back there every couple of weeks and wipe the dust off the hardwood floor...


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/16243962
> 
> 
> ld,
> 
> 
> The carpet behind your rack looks spotless, not a grain of dust on it! How often do you clean it and do you use a smaller vac? There is a lot of dust collecting behind my components, I have to get back there every couple of weeks and wipe the dust off the hardwood floor...



Hello Dan.


Thank you for the observation. I do try to adhere to a cleaning regiment for my room and system. Once a week, I use a microfiber cloth on the electronics.

Once every two weeks, I use a multi-surface cleaner on the glass shelves and the electronics. I vacuum behind the racks once a month with a dust-buster.

I try to stay on top of the dust because I do have a cat and a puppy. They know that the area behind the system is off limits, but curiosity at times overtakes them when I'm not home. Obviously they leave DNA evidence. So I must dust.


Regards.


----------



## plasmattack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/16248221
> 
> 
> Hello Dan.
> 
> 
> Thank you for the observation. I do try to adhere to a cleaning regiment for my room and system. Once a week, I use a microfiber cloth on the electronics.
> 
> Once every two weeks, I use a multi-surface cleaner on the glass shelves and the electronics. I vacuum behind the racks once a month with a dust-buster.
> 
> I try to stay on top of the dust because I do have a cat and a puppy. They know that the area behind the system is off limits, but curiosity at times overtakes them when I'm not home. Obviously they leave DNA evidence. So I must dust.
> 
> 
> Regards.



LD, have you ever noted any light scratching or swirling by use of the dry micro? How do you approach your tv bezel? I've tried a mirco both dry and damp and both times I noticed light swirl marks when I was done. I'm asking because you're obviously doing things right as your place looks very well kept







.


-Plaz


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plasmattack* /forum/post/16243673
> 
> 
> This would be the part where I bow down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That makes mine look like a birds nest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I thought I was organized
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GREAT job LD!



Hello Plaz.


Thanks for the kind words. But understand, I have reached a quandary regarding my setup and the organization of my cables paired with the number of components I'm currently using. You see, I am a minimalist at heart. In every other facet of my life, it's all about efficiency, organization, no clutter, accomplishing a lot with very little, etc,.... But, when it comes to my audio/video, for some reason I love the idea and the look of multiple components. Even at the risk of redundancy (digital devices), I still love the concept of multiple devices. Because of that inhibited fetish,







the configuration requires an obscene amount of cables, totally contrary to my minimalist nature. So proper cable management is not only necessary, it could be considered therapy!









Here's the problem though......, When I see setups like Fanaticism's or PCWeb's or even yours, my minimalist gene kicks in and I just want to start removing boxes! But, then I look at my system and a sense of pride just overwhelms me because it took a lot of effort, time and money to get the system to where it is. It's an internal battle I fight every day.










So, to maintain my equilibrium, I strive to improve the cable management, until one day, I finally have the strength to succumb to my desire to minimize!











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plasmattack* /forum/post/16270282
> 
> 
> LD, have you ever noted any light scratching or swirling by use of the dry micro? How do you approach your tv bezel? I've tried a mirco both dry and damp and both times I noticed light swirl marks when I was done. I'm asking because you're obviously doing things right as your place looks very well kept
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .-Plaz



Good question Plaz.


I do have the swirl marks in the bezel and base of my plasma, but the swirls are very faint. You really have to be up close and personal to see the marks. I really believe that the swirl marks are inevitable regardless of what you use to clean the surfaces. It really comes down to the material of the cloth and degree of abrasion which will obviously determine how deep/visible the swirls will be. Even with the multi-purpose cleaner I use, when used with the microfiber cloth, which is supposed to be a preventative measure against the appearance of swirls.







(I fell for that one!







), I still have swirls! Now, I failed to mention that I also use a synthetic feather duster almost daily on the components, the plasma and glass shelves. When I use the micro fiber cloth, it's mainly for the AVR, amp, CD and DVD players.


Regards.


----------



## plasmattack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/16271171
> 
> 
> Hello Plaz.
> 
> 
> Good question Plaz.
> 
> 
> I do have the swirl marks in the bezel and base of my plasma, but the swirls are very faint. You really have to be up close and personal to see the marks. I really believe that the swirl marks are inevitable regardless of what you use to clean the surfaces. It really comes down to the material of the cloth and degree of abrasion which will obviously determine how deep/visible the swirls will be. Even with the multi-purpose cleaner I use, when used with the microfiber cloth, which is supposed to be a preventative measure against the appearance of swirls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I fell for that one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), I still have swirls! Now, I failed to mention that I also use a synthetic feather duster almost daily on the components, the plasma and glass shelves. When I use the micro fiber cloth, it's mainly for the AVR, amp, CD and DVD players.
> 
> 
> Regards.



Thanks LD. I thought I was the only one







. Misery loves company







. Mine is the same way, you have to be up close and personal to see it but my OCD makes me get that close when cleaning







.


I am going to get a feather duster and a hand vac so that should help keep my area up to my standards. If I can get mine to look anywhere near what your's does I'll be one happy camper!


I appreciate the info! I may be calling for backup if the dust bunnies take me MIA.


-Plaz


----------



## plasmattack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/16271171
> 
> 
> Hello Plaz.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the kind words. But understand, I have reached a quandary regarding my setup and the organization of my cables paired with the number of components I'm currently using. You see, I am a minimalist at heart. In every other facet of my life, it's all about efficiency, organization, no clutter, accomplishing a lot with very little, etc,.... But, when it comes to my audio/video, for some reason I love the idea and the look of multiple components. Even at the risk of redundancy (digital devices), I still love the concept of multiple devices. Because of that inhibited fetish,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the configuration requires an obscene amount of cables, totally contrary to my minimalist nature. So proper cable management is not only necessary, it could be considered therapy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the problem though......, When I see setups like Fanaticism's or PCWeb's or even yours, my minimalist gene kicks in and I just want to start removing boxes! But, then I look at my system and a sense of pride just overwhelms me because it took a lot of effort, time and money to get the system to where it is. It's an internal battle I fight every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, to maintain my equilibrium, I strive to improve the cable management, until one day, I finally have the strength to succumb to my desire to minimize!



I hear you. I'm a minimalist as well







. Given your abundance of wires and electronics, you have still done a marvelous job of creating a neat and clean environment. I do understand though. Fanaticalism's (not sure if I spelled it right) setup is worship worthy to me. I would love that room plopped right in my house







. Fanaticalism, if you're reading this, call me to setup a time to have your delivered to my home







. On the other hand I'm with you in that it's nice to look at what you've accomplished and brings a great sense of satisfaction to do so. Plus you get the wow factor when people come over. My father in law came over for Easter dinner and looked at my setup down here in the guy zone. He seemed impressed with everything though he has no idea what everything is for







.


The internal battles are something I'm familiar with







The worst of it is once I win that battle there is the WAF battle







.


No worries though, whatever we decide to do we're all in this together!


Best,

Plaz


----------



## bmonlycg

LD,


Figured Id let ya know a I took that bdp1600 back and picked up the panny bd60. Great machine! Im hoping to hit up cluster behind the stand this upcoming week! Setups looking great like always!


----------



## wizzack

Sweeeet setup ldgibson! Watching movies there must be awesome. I'm drooling over the new Marantz amp. Good job on the cables too!


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bmonlycg* /forum/post/16275533
> 
> 
> LD,
> 
> 
> Figured Id let ya know a I took that bdp1600 back and picked up the panny bd60. Great machine! Im hoping to hit up cluster behind the stand this upcoming week! Setups looking great like always!



Hello bmonlycg.


Thanks for the update on your choice of bluray player. I'm in the market for a bluray player also. The Pioneer BDP-51FD is currently peaking my interest. Lately, I've been hanging in the Bluray player section, reading the threads for the Pioneer, the Oppo BDP-83 and the Sony BDP-550. The Panny has garnered nice reviews also. Aesthetically, I like the look of the Pioneer. It looks very substantial.

I'll let you know. Not to mention that it's available at a very attractive price.

It's all about the finances!










Regards.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wizzack* /forum/post/16297306
> 
> 
> Sweeeet setup ldgibson! Watching movies there must be awesome. I'm drooling over the new Marantz amp. Good job on the cables too!



Hello wizzack.


Thank you for the kind words. The Marantz amp has been a positive addition to the system. The surround performance has improved greatly. The cable management still has room for improvement. I'm really trying to motivate myself to refine terminal area. It will happen in due time.










Regards.


----------



## plasmattack

You'd be proud of me LD







. Last weekend I bought a hand vac, feather duster and some pure av cleaning solution and cloths







. Even the with the proper cloths and solution I get light swirlies in the bezel. Oh well, at least everything is super clean now. It was clean before but now it's super clean







. The right equipment makes it much easier. Thanks for help!


-Plaz


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plasmattack* /forum/post/16307090
> 
> 
> You'd be proud of me LD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Last weekend I bought a hand vac, feather duster and some pure av cleaning solution and cloths
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Even the with the proper cloths and solution I get light swirlies in the bezel. Oh well, at least everything is super clean now. It was clean before but now it's super clean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The right equipment makes it much easier. Thanks for help!
> 
> 
> -Plaz



Hello Plaz.


I apologize for my tardy response.

To me, keeping the equipment clean is a very necessary duty. I get a sense of pride when the system and area is clean. Plus, it allows me to check the connections regularly, especially the HDMI connections, and keep the terminals dust and spiderweb free.

BTW, I'm always proud of any fellow avsforum member who takes pride in their equipment!


Regards.


----------



## atk44

nice plastic head


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *atk44* /forum/post/16342459
> 
> 
> nice plastic head



Hello atk44.


If you are referring to the "head" that's holding the headphones, it's not plastic at all. It's a 1940's antique glass head that was designed to maintain the shape of hats. It was a gift given to me by my wife.

Thanks for the compliment anyway.










Regards.


----------



## superfundo

wow

i guess it musta been expensive


----------



## nr5667

Pretty cool, I should start making those and sell'm as headphone holders... Makes for an attractive piece of art...


----------



## croseiv

Hi there ld!


Well the XPA-5/ERM-6.2 have shipped and are in transit. I'm hoping they will be delivered tomorrow sometime. Don't know the ETA yet.


How are you liking the new Marantz amp? Seeing your nicely organized wires/cables has made me want to clean up a bit behind my system too. Mine are not horribly disorganized, but it could be improved. I have some cheap RCA patch cords I'm going to use once the amp gets here, but I want to get some decent cables and some larger gauge speaker wire for the mains/center channel.







Been thinking about getting some nice vampire wire.


----------



## pcweber111

Hey ld what headphones are those? Do you use them for critical listening at night or just when the wife's asleep?


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *croseiv* /forum/post/16441094
> 
> 
> Hi there ld!
> 
> 
> Well the XPA-5/ERM-6.2 have shipped and are in transit. I'm hoping they will be delivered tomorrow sometime. Don't know the ETA yet.
> 
> 
> How are you liking the new Marantz amp? Seeing your nicely organized wires/cables has made me want to clean up a bit behind my system too. Mine are not horribly disorganized, but it could be improved. I have some cheap RCA patch cords I'm going to use once the amp gets here, but I want to get some decent cables and some larger gauge speaker wire for the mains/center channel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been thinking about getting some nice vampire wire.



Hello Croseiv.


I know by now, you have un-boxed the amp and the center channel and in are currently in "Full install" mode! I don't blame you! The improvement in your fronts and center channel performance will be mind-blowing!


As far as my Marantz amp goes, it has performed admirably. It has allowed the Klipsch Reference's a reprieve from getting replaced in an immediate fashion. They do sound more robust. Strong low end performance in two channel mode. The center and surround performance has definitely improved. I watched "Max Payne" a few nights ago..... the surounds where pronounced! Alot of activity in the surround tracks and the RS35's handled it without a problem. But the biggest improvement is in the center performance. The dialogue is crystal clear. Before the amp, I would at times have to rewind to clarify what I heard. That's not the case at all now.


Regards.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111* /forum/post/16442729
> 
> 
> Hey ld what headphones are those? Do you use them for critical listening at night or just when the wife's asleep?



Hello pcwebber!


First off, your system is looking very nice. I love how you positioned the gaming systems. I'll continue my observations in your thread a little later.


The headphones are old Sennheiser HD535's. I usually use them for late night listening, and yes, when the wife is sleeping!










Regards.


----------



## croseiv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/16448784
> 
> 
> Hello Croseiv.
> 
> 
> I know by now, you have un-boxed the amp and the center channel and in are currently in "Full install" mode! I don't blame you! The improvement in your fronts and center channel performance will be mind-blowing!
> 
> 
> As far as my Marantz amp goes, it has performed admirably. It has allowed the Klipsch Reference's a reprieve from getting replaced in an immediate fashion. They do sound more robust. Strong low end performance in two channel mode. The center and surround performance has definitely improved. I watched "Max Payne" a few nights ago..... the surounds where pronounced! Alot of activity in the surround tracks and the RS35's handled it without a problem. But the biggest improvement is in the center performance. The dialogue is crystal clear. Before the amp, I would at times have to rewind to clarify what I heard. That's not the case at all now.
> 
> 
> Regards.



Hello ld!


It's good to hear of the improvements you are experiencing with your new amp. I can say the same for my set-up as well regarding front stage, center channel perfomance. Really enjoying the new gear.


----------



## ldgibson76

Hello Fellow Posters!


Yeah, I'm back at it again. Trying to eek out a little more from an already maxed out system.










Some of the mods I've made are very subtle but I do believe it has made a difference, both aesthetically and in function.


First, I installed a new 8ft HDMI cable I found on Amazon for $27.85. Why do I mention the price? That's because it's a Monster Cable M-Series M1000 HDMI cable that usually retails at the obscene price of $199.99-230.00! And it was brand new in the package! This cable is now used with my bluray player routed directly to the flat panel.


Out from the Samsung BD-P1200......yes, I'm still hanging in there with the 1200. It has been a fine performer for me.










Direct to the Samsung HP-S5053.










Next, I repositioned the Belkin PureAV24502 3 In 1 HDMI switcher. It now sits on top of the Marantz MM9000 amp.











The switcher now supports the Verizon Fios HD/DVR, the Denon DVD2910 and the XBox 360. BTW, I consider the Belkin switcher the unsung hero of my setup. It has worked flawlessly for nearly 3 years. Not bad for $69.99!




















I did this to accommodate the XBox 360 Pro newly installed Key Digital Python HDMI cable. Originally, I used the standard Component cable w/optical-L&R analog adapter. I recently acquired a separate digital/analog audio adapter which allows me to use the HDMI cable for video. The picture quality from the XBox has obviously improved.











I tried to clean up this area. I repositioned wall plate and the splitter for the coax cable connection. (I will paint the area to the left [holes left by the old location of the plate] this weekend







]) I then added molding to hide the coax and power cord going up the wall. Molding was also added to conceal the sub cable and the surround left speaker cable.


Before:









After:










Two new additions to the room. Statues! I have been in search of musician type statues for some time and the wife found them at a flea market in the area! Who knew!







Anyway, I thought they would look nice on top of the audio racks adding a little character to the room.


















Another full frontal:










And that's my designer mutt (Morkie) "Hailee" striking a pose!










Thanks for viewing.


Regards.


----------



## croseiv

Hi ld-


Lookin' good as usual. If anything it looks even more organized than before.


----------



## ddgtr

ld,


Looks great! I love the statues, they are perfect for the room. Morkie is adorable, but at the same time ready to defend the AV room...

















Any decision on the music server/transport? Also, where did you get that deal on the monster hdmi??


----------



## croseiv

Yeah, Morkie is a sweet looking dog there.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *croseiv* /forum/post/16616273
> 
> 
> Hi ld-
> 
> 
> Lookin' good as usual. If anything it looks even more organized than before.



Thanks Croseiv.

BTW, I haven't about forgot opening the Marantz amp. I ended up having to work the whole weekend. I am off this Thursday so I will conduct surgery that afternoon







Photos of the procedure will be posted shortly thereafter!


Regards.


----------



## pcweber111

Hey LD, quick question. Well, first great looking as usual, love the wire management. Anyway, is your Belkin switch auto sensing or do you have to manually change it? I ask because my U-Verse DVR is always on (well I mean even when it's "off" the video outputs are still active). That made my Radiient switch I was using ineffective from a simple operation standpoint as it would always default to whatever input the DVR was connected to and not switch when the other devices were activated. It was a somewhat minor annoyance to me and since I use a Harmony it really isn't a big deal but my wife is another story lol. She refuses to use the remote and would complain because she would have to get up to switch the inputs everytime she wanted to watch a movie or tv. Just a bit of venting on my part apparently lol but I thought I'd ask and see if you have the same issue. Great setup as usual and keep up the wire management improvements.


----------



## croseiv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/16617152
> 
> 
> Thanks Croseiv.
> 
> BTW, I haven't about forgot opening the Marantz amp. I ended up having to work the whole weekend. I am off this Thursday so I will conduct surgery that afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photos of the procedure will be posted shortly thereafter!
> 
> 
> Regards.



Hey, that's great! I'll be checking in frequently..


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/16616932
> 
> 
> ld,
> 
> 
> Looks great! I love the statues, they are perfect for the room. Morkie is adorable, but at the same time ready to defend the AV room...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any decision on the music server/transport? Also, where did you get that deal on the monster hdmi??



Hello Dan!


How are you guy?! It's been a while. Thanks for checking out the thread. It's always good to hear from you.

The statues were truly a lucky find. At first, I thought they where kind of gaudy. Then again, my room is very boring and in need of a character boost!

So they do add a little presence.


The Morkie, for you designer mutt challenged individuals, Maltese and Yorkie.

We got her back in November of 2008. And she definitely has personality!

But she's a scruff in need of a perm!







She actually barks at the images on the screen when watching Animal Planet!


Now for the music server. That project has been put on hold due to my daughter's graduation. Dan! Graduation is expensive!







Her senior pictures were $350.00! And that was the economy package!







Not to mention the usual monetary gifts, the trip to Florida, Italy and Paris! Dude, I'm done until July when I get my bonus!
















Anyway, I will address the music server in July. The HTPC is looking very attractive right now though.


Now, the MC M-Series M1000 HDMI cable was featured on Amazon.com. Here's the link:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listi...4602900&sr=8-1 


Currently, the cheapest one is priced at $49.99. And that still isn't bad for brand new!


Regards.


----------



## croseiv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/16617289
> 
> 
> Hello Dan!
> 
> 
> How are you guy?! It's been a while. Thanks for checking out the thread. It's always good to hear from you.
> 
> The statues were truly a lucky find. At first, I thought they where kind of gaudy. Then again, my room is very boring and in need of a character boost!
> 
> So they do add a little presence.
> 
> 
> The Morkie, for you designer mutt challenged individuals, Maltese and Yorkie.
> 
> We got her back in November of 2008. And she definitely has personality!
> 
> But she's a scruff in need of a perm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She actually barks at the images on the screen when watching Animal Planet!
> 
> 
> Now for the music server. That project has been put on hold due to my daughter's graduation. Dan! Graduation is expensive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her senior pictures were $350.00! And that was the economy package!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention the usual monetary gifts, the trip to Florida, Italy and Paris! Dude, I'm done until July when I get my bonus!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I will address the music server in July. The HTPC is looking very attractive right now though.
> 
> 
> Now, the MC M-Series M1000 HDMI cable was featured on Amazon.com. Here's the link:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listi...4602900&sr=8-1
> 
> 
> Currently, the cheapest one is priced at $49.99. And that still isn't bad for brand new!
> 
> 
> Regards.



Yeah, I was looking at Morkie trying to figure out the mix. I see some hints schnauzer and spaniel in there it looks like from the picture. I to have to balance the audio addiction with family priorities as I have four kids myself ranging from 6-13 years of age.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111* /forum/post/16617190
> 
> 
> Hey LD, quick question. Well, first great looking as usual, love the wire management. Anyway, is your Belkin switch auto sensing or do you have to manually change it? I ask because my U-Verse DVR is always on (well I mean even when it's "off" the video outputs are still active). That made my Radiient switch I was using ineffective from a simple operation standpoint as it would always default to whatever input the DVR was connected to and not switch when the other devices were activated. It was a somewhat minor annoyance to me and since I use a Harmony it really isn't a big deal but my wife is another story lol. She refuses to use the remote and would complain because she would have to get up to switch the inputs everytime she wanted to watch a movie or tv. Just a bit of venting on my part apparently lol but I thought I'd ask and see if you have the same issue. Great setup as usual and keep up the wire management improvements.



Hello PC!


Long time no post!







it's also good to hear from you. How's the little guy coming along (I hope it's a boy!







If not, my apologies!)


Thanks for the acknowledgement regarding the system and cable management. But as you have discovered, Clean and efficient is the virtue. I must eventually convert.









I don't think it's auto-sensing. But I have it's remote signal programmed into my URC-850 Universal remote. So whichever source I want to watch, I press the designated button on the 850 for that device and the Belkin switching to the appropriate input is the first stage of the macro commands. It remains at that input until I select another device. It's not a very sophisticated switcher at all. but it has been reliable, damn near flawless.

I hope I've answered your question.


Regards.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *croseiv* /forum/post/16617348
> 
> 
> Yeah, I was looking at Morkie trying to figure out the mix. I see some hints schnauzer and spaniel in there it looks like from the picture. I to have to balance the audio addiction with family priorities as I have four kids myself ranging from 6-13 years of age.



Croseiv. I would have never guessed that you have 4 kids! From the photos, your house looks like a "child-free" zone!









I have 2 girls, 18 and 11. They drive me nuts!







But I love them! My oldest will be attending Univ. of DE this fall, so I must maintain a high level of discipline when it comes to spending money on this stuff. We just got her a car and naturally she's on our insurance! $1000.00 more per year and that's with the high GPA and the defensive driving course discounts!









I've been trying to purchase new chairs for my room for a year now. I hoping that this bonus will cover everything I want to accomplish this summer! Wishful thinking, I guess!










Regards.


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/16617289
> 
> 
> Hello Dan!
> 
> 
> How are you guy?! It's been a while. Thanks for checking out the thread. It's always good to hear from you.
> 
> The statues were truly a lucky find. At first, I thought they where kind of gaudy. Then again, my room is very boring and in need of a character boost!
> 
> So they do add a little presence.
> 
> 
> The Morkie, for you designer mutt challenged individuals, Maltese and Yorkie.
> 
> We got her back in November of 2008. And she definitely has personality!
> 
> But she's a scruff in need of a perm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She actually barks at the images on the screen when watching Animal Planet!
> 
> 
> Now for the music server. That project has been put on hold due to my daughter's graduation. Dan! Graduation is expensive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her senior pictures were $350.00! And that was the economy package!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention the usual monetary gifts, the trip to Florida, Italy and Paris! Dude, I'm done until July when I get my bonus!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I will address the music server in July. The HTPC is looking very attractive right now though.
> 
> 
> Now, the MC M-Series M1000 HDMI cable was featured on Amazon.com. Here's the link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B000JVGWJI/ref=sr_1_olp_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1244602900&sr=8-1
> 
> 
> Currently, the cheapest one is priced at $49.99. And that still isn't bad for brand new!
> 
> 
> Regards.




Thanks for the link!


ld, congratulations on your daughter's graduation!! You must be very proud!


LOL, on a funnier note, just wait a couple of years when she has a good job and everything, she'll show up on your birthday with a complete Krell setup and a pair of Martin Logans for Xmas!!










I am working on my daughter's priorities, she'll be 2 this month and when you ask her "what does daddy want?" she says "amp'fier" it's hilarious...


Later...


----------



## paranormalg35

Im in Delaware....yeahhhh...Delaware..(Wayne's World)



lol my parents live in magnolia/dover


----------



## croseiv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/16617152
> 
> 
> Thanks Croseiv.
> 
> BTW, I haven't about forgot opening the Marantz amp. I ended up having to work the whole weekend. I am off this Thursday so I will conduct surgery that afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photos of the procedure will be posted shortly thereafter!
> 
> 
> Regards.



Any news on the progress of the surgery?


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *paranormalg35* /forum/post/16626244
> 
> 
> Im in Delaware....yeahhhh...Delaware..(Wayne's World)
> 
> 
> 
> lol my parents live in magnolia/dover



Hello paranormalg35.


Good to see a fellow Delawarian on the Forum.


Regards.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *croseiv* /forum/post/16634778
> 
> 
> Any news on the progress of the surgery?



Hello Croseiv.


I want to apologize for not responding quickly to your inquiry. Unfortunately, I've had to postpone the surgical procedure.







Due to unforeseen circumstances, like, my wife being a total PITA







, as of late, has curtailed my usual 2 days of peace which allows me to indulge in my fantasy world of electronics. Dude, it's always something, not to mention issues at work that surfaced on Friday,







that apparently only "I" could resolve!!!


Anyway, my hope is to be able to get to the project this evening.


Please forgive my rant.


Regards.


----------



## croseiv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/16648637
> 
> 
> Hello Croseiv.
> 
> 
> I want to apologize for not responding quickly to your inquiry. Unfortunately, I've had to postpone the surgical procedure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Due to unforeseen circumstances, like, my wife being a total PITA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , as of late, has curtailed my usual 2 days of peace which allows me to indulge in my fantasy world of electronics. Dude, it's always something, not to mention issues at work that surfaced on Friday,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that apparently only "I" could resolve!!!
> 
> 
> Anyway, my hope is to be able to get to the project this evening.
> 
> 
> Please forgive my rant.
> 
> 
> Regards.



No sweat there ld. I certainly wouldn't want you to rush such a delicate procedure...







I can relate to the spousal needs there as well. Fortunately, I had a bit of time at home while my wife was out yesterday, so I got some good quality time in with the system.


----------



## xboxFreak

Did you notice a PQ upgrade with this new Monster HDMI Cable? Or, where you looking for a SQ improvement? Both? I am curious to see if the more expensive cables make a difference or if you are just paying for a brand name?


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xboxFreak* /forum/post/16667551
> 
> 
> Did you notice a PQ upgrade with this new Monster HDMI Cable? Or, where you looking for a SQ improvement? Both? I am curious to see if the more expensive cables make a difference or if you are just paying for a brand name?



Hello xboxFreak.


The HDMI cable that the Monster Cable M-Series M1000 replaced was a generic one from Verizon Fios. Did I notice a PQ difference?.... hard to say. Picture quality was never an issue. But as far as performance is concerned, without a doubt, there is an improvement. This cable supports my bluray player that goes directly to the TV. With the Verizon HDMI cable, during movie playback, on occasion, would have pixelation disruption/interference. Since I've installed the M1000, I haven't had one occurrence.


Does paying more for cables make a difference? Yes...., to your wallet. You do not have to pay an exorbitant amount of money to get decent cables. I paid $28.00 for the M1000. It was a great deal because it is the best HDMI cable Monster Cable offers. Regardless of performance, I would not pay the full retail price of $199.00 for it. I wouldn't even pay $50.00 for it! I also have an HDMI cable from Key Digital. High quality for sure, and I would have used it, but the it was too short in length. IMO, other than the length, the M1000 offers no advantage over the 6ft. Key Digital Python and it was $69.99 brand new.


I do believe there is a difference in materials used for the various hdmi cables available. I own an inexpensive Monoprice.com 12 ft. HDMI cable.

Is the Monster Cable M1000 HDMI cable made with better materials? IMO, absolutely. Does that mean that the M1000 will outperform the Monoprice.com HDMI cable? Conventional thinking suggest that it would. But I've had nothing but success using the Monoprice product. So it's subjective at best. Had I opted to purchase the 8 ft HDMI from Monoprice, it would have been about the same price or a little less, so why not choose the M1000? IMO, the better materials was worth the 3 extra dollars.


Regards.


Regards.


----------



## pcweber111

You were so into the explanation you felt the need to regard us twice lol.


Anyway I do agree with you the differences in picture performance and whatnot are minimal at best but with all things being equal why not get the better built product? That's why I have so much of their product in my system (past and present). It's not like I expect to notice a difference but with the deals I get on them from friends still in the industry (not retail mind you but whole sale vendors) if it means I pay 3 or 4 bucks more for the Monster cable versus brand X cable then I'll go for the Monster every time. Same with any brand of note. Heck I got my HTPS7000 for 150 bucks at a store closing, why wouldn't you take that deal lol?


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111* /forum/post/16673213
> 
> 
> ....but with the deals I get on them from friends still in the industry (not retail mind you but whole sale vendors) if it means I pay 3 or 4 bucks more for the Monster cable versus brand X cable then I'll go for the Monster every time. Same with any brand of note. Heck I got my HTPS7000 for 150 bucks at a store closing, why wouldn't you take that deal lol?



pcweb, can you also hook us up?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/16613803
> 
> 
> Hello Fellow Posters!
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm back at it again. Trying to eek out a little more from an already maxed out system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the mods I've made are very subtle but I do believe it has made a difference, both aesthetically and in function.
> 
> 
> First, I installed a new 8ft HDMI cable I found on Amazon for $27.85. Why do I mention the price? That's because it's a Monster Cable M-Series M1000 HDMI cable that usually retails at the obscene price of $199.99-230.00! And it was brand new in the package! This cable is now used with my bluray player routed directly to the flat panel.
> 
> 
> Out from the Samsung BD-P1200......yes, I'm still hanging in there with the 1200. It has been a fine performer for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Direct to the Samsung HP-S5053.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, I repositioned the Belkin PureAV24502 3 In 1 HDMI switcher. It now sits on top of the Marantz MM9000 amp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The switcher now supports the Verizon Fios HD/DVR, the Denon DVD2910 and the XBox 360. BTW, I consider the Belkin switcher the unsung hero of my setup. It has worked flawlessly for nearly 3 years. Not bad for $69.99!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did this to accommodate the XBox 360 Pro newly installed Key Digital Python HDMI cable. Originally, I used the standard Component cable w/optical-L&R analog adapter. I recently acquired a separate digital/analog audio adapter which allows me to use the HDMI cable for video. The picture quality from the XBox has obviously improved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to clean up this area. I repositioned wall plate and the splitter for the coax cable connection. (I will paint the area to the left [holes left by the old location of the plate] this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]) I then added molding to hide the coax and power cord going up the wall. Molding was also added to conceal the sub cable and the surround left speaker cable.
> 
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two new additions to the room. Statues! I have been in search of musician type statues for some time and the wife found them at a flea market in the area! Who knew!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I thought they would look nice on top of the audio racks adding a little character to the room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another full frontal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's my designer mutt (Morkie) "Hailee" striking a pose!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for viewing.
> 
> 
> Regards.



Its looking good ldgibson76.


----------



## croseiv

Hi ld,


I guess the surgery's been postponed indefinitely eh?


----------



## R Harkness

Wow, this is definitely of the _"I want to see every bit of my gear"_ school of home theater. It seems a lot of AVS members (and audiophiles) go for similar set ups. Personally I lean the other direction: as clean and clutter-free (no visible components) as possible, with the focus on just the screen. When a display is surrounded by all the lights of various components, and reflections of stands, I tend to find it distracting.


That said, it looks like some very nice components in there!


(I don't mean any of this as a criticism as I don't see anything "wrong" with these component-heavy set ups. I have to admit I enjoy seeing my tube amps when I'm listening to music. I'm just expressing a differing reaction, from a differing personal perspective in regards to home theater aesthetics).


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R Harkness* /forum/post/16686564
> 
> 
> Wow, this is definitely of the _"I want to see every bit of my gear"_ school of home theater. It seems a lot of AVS members (and audiophiles) go for similar set ups. Personally I lean the other direction: as clean and clutter-free (no visible components) as possible, with the focus on just the screen. When a display is surrounded by all the lights of various components, and reflections of stands, I tend to find it distracting.
> 
> 
> That said, it looks like some very nice components in there!
> 
> 
> (I don't mean any of this as a criticism as I don't see anything "wrong" with these component-heavy set ups. I have to admit I enjoy seeing my tube amps when I'm listening to music. I'm just expressing a differing reaction, from a differing personal perspective in regards to home theater aesthetics).



We all have our preferences. I do have an appreciation for those who lean towards the "no visible components" school of thought. I can also appreciate your perspective. But, hiding my components in a closet (for example) is not my idea of enjoying my equipment. IMO, along with performance, there is an aesthetic appeal. Personally, I like my components front and center. So at a glance, I can monitor and know what's going on at all times, for example,... chapter, volume, format, track, voltage in and out, etc,... And although you may be distracted by the lights from the displays, I'm not. Not to mention, during movie watching, most of the displays aren't illuminated. The AVR has a variable display function.


Thanks for your input.


Regards.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *croseiv* /forum/post/16685534
> 
> 
> Hi ld,
> 
> 
> I guess the surgery's been postponed indefinitely eh?



Hello Croseiv.


Now I have family up from Florida for the next week and a half!









Not that I mind them being here, because I don't, but there's no way I can conduct the procedure! They want to watch movies or play Xbox constantly!










So the procedure has been postponed until after July 5th. Sorry about that.


Regards.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/16686967
> 
> 
> We all have our preferences. I do have an appreciation for those who lean towards the "no visible components" school of thought. I can also appreciate your perspective. But, hiding my components in a closet (for example) is not my idea of enjoying my equipment. IMO, along with performance, there is an aesthetic appeal. Personally, I like my components front and center. So at a glance, I can monitor and know what's going on at all times, for example,... chapter, volume, format, track, voltage in and out, etc,... And although you may be distracted by the lights from the displays, I'm not. Not to mention, during movie watching, most of the displays aren't illuminated. The AVR has a variable display function.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your input.
> 
> 
> Regards.



Like you I bought the equipment I don't want to hide them. The light are certainly no distraction especially watching a movie.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16686985
> 
> 
> Like you I bought the equipment I don't want to hide them. The light are certainly no distraction especially watching a movie.



Hello Franin!


How are you Mate!?! How's the home projects coming along?!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/16687021
> 
> 
> Hello Franin!
> 
> 
> How are you Mate!?! How's the home projects coming along?!



Good mate







how are you?


I had to make a decision wether to get a new cabinet or go anamorphic, I decided anamorphic an changed the screen to 2:37:1 screen 117" just about finished. I tidied the cabinet up so it looks quite neat.


----------



## esquire415




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xboxFreak* /forum/post/16667551
> 
> 
> Did you notice a PQ upgrade with this new Monster HDMI Cable? Or, where you looking for a SQ improvement? Both? I am curious to see if the more expensive cables make a difference or if you are just paying for a brand name?



Here's a 3 part series from Gizmodo on "The Truth About Monster Cable part 1" 
Part 2 
Part 3 

Monster Cable Lowering Prices During Recession, Uh...Thanks? 

Long HDMI Cable Bench Tests - Monster Cable Shootout 


If you must have Monster cable, they sell at less than $30 on Amazon (used but like new) shipped. However, you can snipe their super duper top of the line 8ft M1000 model on eBay new for just a little over $20.


I probably wouldn't pay more $10 for a decent cable but if you must have the top of the line then Monster it is.


----------



## pcweber111

ld I have to give you props, you take some very nice photos of your equipment and cables. Quite good detail.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *esquire415* /forum/post/16701525
> 
> 
> Here's a 3 part series from Gizmodo on "The Truth About Monster Cable part 1"
> Part 2
> Part 3
> 
> Monster Cable Lowering Prices During Recession, Uh...Thanks?
> 
> Long HDMI Cable Bench Tests - Monster Cable Shootout
> 
> 
> If you must have Monster cable, they sell at less than $30 on Amazon (used but like new) shipped. However, you can snipe their super duper top of the line 8ft M1000 model on eBay new for just a little over $20.
> 
> 
> I probably wouldn't pay more $10 for a decent cable but if you must have the top of the line then Monster it is.



Hello esquire415.


Thank you for the links to Noel Lee's justification for the BS!


No doubt, Monster Cable is the consummate "Evil Empire" of the audio video world! And although my system is full of Monster Cable product, I have never, ever paid anywhere close to suggested retail for it. At the same time, with all things being equal, removing the deceptive marketing practices and overpricing/price-gouging tactics, would Monster Cable products be purchased by the "educated" A/V consumer market? Of course it would! Call what you like, but for the most part, they do make a decent product.


Regards.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16687042
> 
> 
> Good mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how are you?
> 
> 
> I had to make a decision wether to get a new cabinet or go anamorphic, I decided anamorphic an changed the screen to 2:37:1 screen 117" just about finished. I tidied the cabinet up so it looks quite neat.




Hello Franin.


So when are we going to see photos of the new screen?!









I forget, do you have a cinema scope lenses to accommodate the anamorphic screen?!


Regards.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111* /forum/post/16705336
> 
> 
> ld I have to give you props, you take some very nice photos of your equipment and cables. Quite good detail.



Thanks pcweb!


I'm getting used to the new camera, but a couple of the images are not focused properly. Most likely due to a shaky hand.










Here are a few more shots of the digital and analog connections behind the AVR.


AudioQuest Diamondback interconnects from the Cambridge Audio 640C.










Not many AVR's can accommodate 10 digital devices! Honestly speaking, i don't think anyone wants their AVR too!


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/16715044
> 
> 
> Hello Franin.
> 
> 
> So when are we going to see photos of the new screen?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forget, do you have a cinema scope lenses to accommodate the anamorphic screen?!
> 
> 
> Regards.



Yes I do. It an Australian made one by CAVX.


----------



## ldgibson76

Oh My, Franin!










That looks outstanding! Wow!

Your room looks better than ever!

And contrary to the post stating









> Quote:
> (I don't mean any of this as a criticism as I don't see anything "wrong" with these component-heavy set ups. I have to admit I enjoy seeing my tube amps when I'm listening to music. I'm just expressing a differing reaction, from a differing personal perspective in regards to home theater aesthetics)



,

your components look mighty fine up front!










Regards


----------



## croseiv

Hi there ld! I must admit I am very impressed at how clean the back side of your gear is. I mean it looks brand new, no dust at all.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/16715434
> 
> 
> Oh My, Franin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks outstanding! Wow!
> 
> Your room looks better than ever!
> 
> And contrary to the post stating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> your components look mighty fine up front!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards



Thanks 1dgibson. The components are certainly not a distraction.


----------



## croseiv

ld, Did you ever decide on a BR player (out of the three you were considering)?


----------



## ldgibson76

Hello Croseiv.


After much deliberation and debate, I opted for the Sony!


Here's why I didn't pick the Samsung BD-P2550......

1) The Samsung has too many issues with the 7.1 analog audio out.

2) The HQV has lost it's curb appeal. The Sony and Pioneer upscaling is on par with the Samsung.

3) I'll never use the Pandora or Netflix option!

4) Still can not internally decode DTS-HD/MA!










The Pioneer BDP-51FD lost out because:

1) Too many obstacles in regards to the firmware updates!

2) Depending on the serial number of the player, I may have to send it back to the factory for an upgrade. No player for possibly 4 weeks! That ain't happenin'!

3) With the new 1.32 update, it has been documented that although it enables the player's ability to decode DTS-HD/MA, it has also disabled some other functions or caused problems with selected blurays that could play prior to the install of the update, now has freeze ups and lip sync issues.

That's too bad, because I really like the substantial look of the Pioneer but, there are just too many concerns with this player. You could either get a flawless machine with un-matched performance for the money or a machine with infinite issues. Very similiar to my current Samsung BD-P1200.










I choose the S550 because:


1) It's the safest bet!

2) It's the most reliable between the three. The least amount of complaints and firmware updates.

3) It has been able to decode DTS-HD/MA from day one! Not to mention, I got it for $249.00 NIB!










Now obviously, I want to install it in an immediated fashion! But yesterday, after I purchased it, which was around 5 pm, I had to get ready for a concert that my wife surprised me with. So I had to go to that.







We didn't get home until 12:30. I had to work today and I won't get home until at least 8:30pm tonight! Not to mention, I have family visiting from out of town and are here until Sunday, July 5th! And they're really enjoying both systems (I have a setup in the family room, where the Samsung 1200 will serve out the rest of it's exsistence). So dude, I haven't even had the chance to take photos of the new player!







So I hope to have an unvailing tonight.


Thanks for asking and thanks for your input.


Regards.


----------



## croseiv

Good deal on the Sony BD player. I think you'll be pleased. Looking forward to your impressions.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/16731626
> 
> 
> Hello Croseiv.
> 
> 
> After much deliberation and debate, I opted for the Sony!
> 
> 
> Here's why I didn't pick the Samsung BD-P2550......
> 
> 1) The Samsung has too many issues with the 7.1 analog audio out.
> 
> 2) The HQV has lost it's curb appeal. The Sony and Pioneer upscaling is on par with the Samsung.
> 
> 3) I'll never use the Pandora or Netflix option!
> 
> 4) Still can not internally decode DTS-HD/MA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pioneer BDP-51FD lost out because:
> 
> 1) Too many obstacles in regards to the firmware updates!
> 
> 2) Depending on the serial number of the player, I may have to send it back to the factory for an upgrade. No player for possibly 4 weeks! That ain't happenin'!
> 
> 3) With the new 1.32 update, it has been documented that although it enables the player's ability to decode DTS-HD/MA, it has also disabled some other functions or caused problems with selected blurays that could play prior to the install of the update, now has freeze ups and lip sync issues.
> 
> That's too bad, because I really like the substantial look of the Pioneer but, there are just too many concerns with this player. You could either get a flawless machine with un-matched performance for the money or a machine with infinite issues. Very similiar to my current Samsung BD-P1200.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I choose the S550 because:
> 
> 
> 1) It's the safest bet!
> 
> 2) It's the most reliable between the three. The least amount of complaints and firmware updates.
> 
> 3) It has been able to decode DTS-HD/MA from day one! Not to mention, I got it for $249.00 NIB!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now obviously, I want to install it in an immediated fashion! But yesterday, after I purchased it, which was around 5 pm, I had to get ready for a concert that my wife surprised me with. So I had to go to that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We didn't get home until 12:30. I had to work today and I won't get home until at least 8:30pm tonight! Not to mention, I have family visiting from out of town and are here until Sunday, July 5th! And they're really enjoying both systems (I have a setup in the family room, where the Samsung 1200 will serve out the rest of it's exsistance). So dude, I haven't even had the chance to take photos of the new player!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I hope to have an unvailing tonight.
> 
> 
> Thanks for asking and thanks for your input.
> 
> 
> Regards.



Good choice of player. I love the idea of how it actually let's you know when a new firmware is available. Are you connecting it to the net?


----------



## cb450r

Man what a tough job of cable management you had to deal with! You have done a great job buttoning things up. Reminds me of some of the nightmare jobs I had when I worked for Cox cable, I don't miss those lol


----------



## croseiv

Hi ld!


Well, have you gotten the new gear set up yet?


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *croseiv* /forum/post/16742019
> 
> 
> Hi ld!
> 
> 
> Well, have you gotten the new gear set up yet?



Hello Croseiv and fellow posters.


I'm having a dilemma. It's in regards to how I want to engage the audio. Currently with the Samsung, I have the HDMI going straight to the TV for video and bitstreaming audio via S/PDIF to the AVR. The 5.1 audio from the Samsung IMO gave me no improvement in SQ.

Now, I want to implement the 7.1 analog audio connection for the Sony, but that will require sacrificing my Denon DVD2910 universal capability (SACD/DVD-A)! That's the main reason why I have the 2910!







At the same time, I want to experience hi-rez audio! That's why I purchase the Sony









My next issue is being that I must continue the current method of video (BDP-S550 to TV via HDMI), do I:


a) route the coax digital cable from the TV to the AVR

or

b) route the coax from the BDP (S550) to the AVR?


No doubt, option "B" would be the easist method, but what compromises in sound quality and capability will I be making doing it that way?


I have to see if the TV will act as a pass thru allowing for instance, DTS-core a free path to the AVR so it can be decoded, or will it only allow dolby digital pass thru.


Suggestions anyone, other than the obvious,..... "buy an HDMI capable AVR or Pre/Pro!"










Regards.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16732687
> 
> 
> Good choice of player. I love the idea of how it actually let's you know when a new firmware is available. Are you connecting it to the net?



Hello Frank.


Thanks for the kudos. Yes, I will be connecting it to my modem which sits on the shelf behind the audio rack.


Regards.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cb450r* /forum/post/16733536
> 
> 
> Man what a tough job of cable management you had to deal with! You have done a great job buttoning things up. Reminds me of some of the nightmare jobs I had when I worked for Cox cable, I don't miss those lol



Thanks CB.


Depending on how I go about integrating the new bluray player, may require a complete re-wiring!







Not looking forward to that at all!


Regards.


----------



## croseiv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/16742742
> 
> 
> Hello Croseiv and fellow posters.
> 
> 
> I'm having a dilemma. It's in regards to how I want to engage the audio. Currently with the Samsung, I have the HDMI going straight to the TV for video and bitstreaming audio via S/PDIF to the AVR. The 5.1 audio from the Samsung IMO gave me no improvement in SQ.
> 
> Now, I want to implement the 7.1 analog audio connection for the Sony, but that will require sacrificing my Denon DVD2910 universal capability (SACD/DVD-A)! That's the main reason why I have the 2910!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the same time, I want to experience hi-rez audio! That's why I purchase the Sony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next issue is being that I must continue the current method of video (BDP-S550 to TV via HDMI), do I:
> 
> 
> a) route the coax digital cable from the TV to the AVR
> 
> or
> 
> b) route the coax from the BDP (S550) to the AVR?
> 
> 
> No doubt, option "B" would be the easist method, but what compromises in sound quality and capability will I be making doing it that way?
> 
> 
> I have to see if the TV will act as a pass thru allowing for instance, DTS-core a free path to the AVR so it can be decoded, or will it only allow dolby digital pass thru.
> 
> 
> Suggestions anyone, other than the obvious,..... "buy a HDMI capable AVR or Pre/Pro!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards.



Hi ld,


So here's where I'm at with the Sony sound. I had been running the multichannel outs in order to experience the True HD and DTS MA stuff, but one thing that bugged me was how the Sony handles the bass mangement when you set it up, you can only decrease the levels unfortunately (instead also being able to boost the signal with the Sony). I do not have the ability to boost the multichannel LFE by 15 dB with the Pioneer AVR (but you may with the Marantz 9300). Anyway, I ended up recalibrating the system and esentially lowering my speaker levels by several dB (keeping the sub level up) in order to get the LFE level correct. It sounded really good once I got it set up.


Now I'm running the Philips SACD player and using the multichannel ins for it, so I'm back to Toslink for the Sony (But I'm looking at a new HD receiver upgrade real soon any ways). The Phillips player has superb on board bass management BTW! Good luck!


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> No doubt, option "B" would be the easiest method, but what compromises in sound quality and capability will I be making doing it that way?



I meant to say that option "B" would be the easiest method because it would be a plug and play scenario. I would just unplug Samsung, remove it and put the Sony in it's place. 2 minutes max! No question about the audio performance. It will most likely be what I've already been experiencing. The AVR doing the decoding via bitstreaming.


Option "A" would not be a hard transition either. I would just have to remove the 12ft coaxial digital cable from the cable bundle leaving the audio rack and implement a shorter coax from the TV to the AVR. That's where the question in audio performance becomes an unknown. Does the TV act as a pass thru or will it effect the signal due to the fact audio is not it's forte`?!


Of course, the real improvement, if there is any to be had will be forgoing the Denon 2910's multichannel audio capabilities and basically bricking it, all for the sake of hi-rez audio performance. Not to mention the complete re-wire!



















This could ultimately become the prelude to the downsizing of "My Audio/Video Experience"!










Regards.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *croseiv* /forum/post/16742826
> 
> 
> Hi ld,
> 
> 
> So here's where I'm at with the Sony sound. I had been running the multichannel outs in order to experience the True HD and DTS MA stuff, but one thing that bugged me was how the Sony handles the bass mangement when you set it up, you can only decrease the levels unfortunately (instead also being able to boost the signal with the Sony). I do not have the ability to boost the multichannel LFE by 15 dB with the Pioneer AVR (but you may with the Marantz 9300). Anyway, I ended up recalibrating the system and esentially lowering my speaker levels by several dB (keeping the sub level up) in order to get the LFE level correct. It sounded really good once I got it set up.
> 
> 
> Now I'm running the Philips SACD player and using the multichannel ins for it, so I'm back to Toslink for the Sony (But I'm looking at a new HD receiver upgrade real soon any ways). The Phillips player has superb on board bass management BTW! Good luck!



Croseiv.


Thanks for the insight regarding the bass management of the Sony. I do have the ability to boost the LFE up to 18dB. This maybe more trouble than it's worth. It's looking more and more like the solution to my current and possibly upcoming frustrations,..... is the acquisition of a HDMI capable Pre/Pro or AVR.










We'll see.


Regards.


----------



## pcweber111

Ha gonna need to someday.


----------



## SteveCaron




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16732687
> 
> 
> Good choice of player. I love the idea of how it actually let's you know when a new firmware is available. Are you connecting it to the net?



The Samsung BD-P2550 & 2500 do provide messages that a new firmware upgrade is availble when you are connected to the net and it does decode DTS MA on board as of either the Nov or Oct FW upgrade.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SteveCaron* /forum/post/16746173
> 
> 
> The Samsung BD-P2550 & 2500 do provide messages that a new firmware upgrade is availble when you are connected to the net and it does decode DTS MA on board as of either the Nov or Oct FW upgrade.



Hello SteveCaron.


Thanks for the info. Are you sure it decodes DTS-HD/MA? I've kept up with the Samsung BD-P2550/2500 thread and I do not recall reading that. I must have missed it.










Regards.


----------



## ldgibson76

Now that I have the Sony, I've discovered some of the limitations of the 7.1 analogue adjustments (bass management). Thanks for the heads up Croseiv!









Doing a little more research, I find myself interested in the 7.1 performance and versatility of the Pioneer BDP-51FD. I know it has it's issues with some bluray titles after updates are installed, but I can't help myself..... I'm going to pick one up and do a comparison. I should have results in a couple of days!


Regards.


Sony BDP-S550


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/16755710
> 
> 
> Now that I have the Sony, I've discovered some of the limitations of the 7.1 analogue adjustments (bass management). Thanks for the heads up Croseiv!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doing a little more research, I find myself interested in the 7.1 performance and versatility of the Pioneer BDP-51FD. I know it has it's issues with some bluray titles after updates are installed, but I can't help myself..... I'm going to pick one up and do a comparison. I should have results in a couple of days!
> 
> 
> Regards.




Very cool, I'm curious as to the results you find.


----------



## croseiv

ld, You should just get the BDP-83 from Oppo and be done with it...


----------



## ldgibson76






























It looks and feels substantial. I like the tall profile and the look.


More to come......


Regards.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/16811234
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks and feels substantial. I like the tall profile and the look.
> 
> 
> More to come......
> 
> 
> Regards.



Looks nice ldgibson, its nice when you get new gear.


----------



## croseiv

Hi ld!


Congrats. That's one nice looking BD player. Certainly one of the beefier looking ones out there. Looking forward to your thoughts on it....


----------



## ddgtr

Congratulations ld! That sure is a great looking piece of gear. I think you will be pleased with its performance as well, Pioneer makes excellent products.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> ddgtr Congratulations ld! That sure is a great looking piece of gear. I think you will be pleased with its performance as well, Pioneer makes excellent products.



Thanks Dan. I've already had a small adventure with the player. Nothing bad mind you, just an adventure.











> Quote:
> croseiv Hi ld!
> 
> 
> Congrats. That's one nice looking BD player. Certainly one of the beefier looking ones out there. Looking forward to your thoughts on it....



Thanks Croseiv.


As I said above, I've had a little adventure with the latest firmware update. I'll explain later.


A lousy picture. I will update with better photos later.










Regards.


----------



## croseiv

Give us a little review if you can find the time.







As for the firmware adventure, it sure seems the latest wave of BR players sure have been a little "hick-uppy" lately (well since last year really).


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *croseiv* /forum/post/16812235
> 
> 
> Give us a little review if you can find the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the firmware adventure, it sure seems the latest wave of BR players sure have been a little "hick-uppy" lately (well since last year really).




Hello Croseiv!


I can read between the lines you know!!!








I know what you are really trying to say, being diplomatic and all....., "Hey ld, you should have stuck with the Sony BDP-S550! You wouldn't have any firmware concerns if you did!" I know, I know! I have to learn the hard way.

















Anyway, I really like the new Pioneer. I watched "Australia" last night and my wife even said that the picture was stunning. That's saying a lot because she usual can't tell the difference between standard DVD or bluray. What's obvious to us, she's totally oblivious too, but put a Coach bag in front of her and she can tell you what season it was introduced, recite the specs and whether or not it's still in style!










Later on, I will post photos of the new player on the rack, dust free.


----------



## croseiv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/16818662
> 
> 
> Hello Croseiv!
> 
> 
> I can read between the lines you know!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you are really trying to say, being diplomatic and all....., "Hey ld, you should have stuck with the Sony BDP-S550! You wouldn't have any firmware concerns if you did!" I know, I know! I have to learn the hard way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I really like the new Pioneer. I watched "Australia" last night and my wife even said that the picture was stunning. That's saying a lot because she usual can't tell the difference between standard DVD or bluray. What's obvious to us, she's totally oblivious too, but put a Coach bag in front of her and she can tell you what season it was introduced, recite the specs and whether or not it's still in style!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later on, I will post photos of the new player on the rack, dust free.



Glad to hear your wife approves. That's the best affirmation of all isn't it? I've come to realize my wife is really into the whole SACD thing. She really likes the sound of the SACD recordings so far. She says that standard CD just seems too harsh. I tend to agree with her. SACD definitely has the analog feel to it, with better bottem-end over vinyl IMO.


----------



## ldgibson76

Hello Fellow WYSC posters!


Well, as you can see, I finally bit the bullet and retired the my beloved BD-P1200 bluray player to the family room, which the system in that room is no slouch! The 1200 will give that room another hi-def source other than the Fios HD/DVR STB.


Anyway, I purchased arguably the 2nd most maligned blueray player on the market, the Pioneer BDP-51FD. (2nd to the 1200, of course







).


So far, I'm impressed with the 51FD. IMO, it does provide a slightly better picture with bluray. Not by much mind you, but there is an improvement. I haven't test the upconverting capability yet with standard DVD's. It has received many kudos for it's standard DVD performance, on par with the Samsung BD-P1200 and some have said it's better. Hard to believe of course, because my 1200 is a beast when it comes to standard DVD playback.


Now I could contribute the small margin of improvement to the fact that my 50" plasma is a Samsung and it's only 1366 x 768P (720P for those who aren't hip!







). Not only is it not 1080P capable, you can't even force 1080P to the TV so it can downconvert the signal to 768P. And forget about 24fps! That's totally out of the question. Not to mention 60Hz! I couldn't even enjoy the 24fps with the 1200, but the Samsung can output 720P and the Pioneer will only output 1080i/60, and, although it can output 720P, it's only at 24fps. Bottom line, there's more video processing at the TV. The more processing the less PQ.!

I believe that if the Pioneer BDP-51FD could output 720P/60= less processing, the increase in picture quality would be at a higher margin. So that's saying a lot about the Pioneer video performance. Even with more processing due to the TV's limitations, the 51FD video quality is still slightly better than the Samsung.







Pity!


Anyway, I've posted some photos so you can see the difference between the two players.


I like the Pioneer's tall profile.

















Rear panels.

















The BD-P1200's HDMI area is showing it's age!

























I don't know if the thickness of the power cord makes a difference, but it damn sure looks impressive!


















I still have a lot to learn about the Pioneer BDP-51FD and it's capabilities.

What I do know is that it has a lot to live up too! For me, the Samsung BD-P1200, despite it's hi-rez audio limitations, was an excellent performer and I'm proud to say I own one. I will continue to keep up with the 1200 thread as long as thread is alive, and will continue to post now and then. Especially being that it's with a different system, I'm anxious to see how it will perform on my 42" 720P LCD in the family room. Probably the same as on my 50" plasma!







(duh!)


Regards.


----------



## ldgibson76

The Video side with the new BDP-51FD.









Verizon Fios/Motorola QIP 6416

Pioneer BDP-51FD

MS XBox 360 Pro

Pioneer Elite DVR7000

Sony DVPNC555ES

Panamax M5400-PM Power Center.


Pioneer BDP-51FD










The Marantz twins!










The connection. The analog and coaxial digital cables are from Monoprice.com. IMO, the analog interconnects are very cheap looking. I will replace them in the near future with either AudioQuest or BJC interconnects. The current audio connection (coaxial digital) is only temporary until I received the AQ Sidewinders for the 7.1 multi-channel out connection.










No changes on the Audio side yet, but it's comin'! The AppleTV poised for install! It will replace the DLO Homedock iPod Dock.










Regards.


----------



## ldgibson76

This is a post I submitted to the Pioneer BDP-05FD/51FD thread in the "Bluray Players" category. It's a quasi-synopsis of my initial experience with the 51FD.




> Quote:
> After doing a lot of comparison/research and thread reading, not to mention asking a lot of questions, I finally purchased my NIB Pioneer BDP-51FD ($200.00) from my local Best Buy on Friday, July 3, 2009. Because of a busy schedule, I finally had the time to check the device out. It's has September 2008 build date and it's made in Japan. (Don't know if that makes a difference. Conventional thinking suggests that it does when measuring quality control).
> 
> 
> So far, I'm very impressed with the performance, although I really haven't delved into all of the capabilities, it's been impressive. It's replacing arguably one of the most maligned players introduced to the market. (That was my opinion until I read the 05/51 thread) the Samsung BD-P1200, which for me, has been a very fine player. The Pioneer has a lot to live up to due to the fact that my Samsung w/ two firmware updates, played every movie I loaded! I consider myself fortunate. For $200.00, I gambled on a model player that on paper had a lot of potential (HQV/Reon), but had reliability issues to the 10th power! and the inability to decode hi-rez audio of any type regardless of connection method! But within it's capabilities, my 1200 performed almost flawlessly and still does. Why replace it if it's working so well?! Bottom line....., I want to experience Hi-rez audio! Plus, I know that if I have a properly functioning BDP-51FD, for the money, arguably, it's performance is at least on par with the more expensive players regardless of price that's on the market and in some instances outperforms some of those more expensive models! (better DAC's, better upsampling/upconverting, better analog stages, better video performance and better aesthetics!) Just an opinion. Hard to beat for $200.00!
> 
> 
> The BDP-51FD came loaded with only the 1.02 firmware. So uploading the 1.32 FW to address the documented playback issues of certain movies and to activate the decoding of DTS-HD/MA, was required. So, I downloaded the firmware and attempted to burn it to a disc using Nero Smart Essentials software. The first two times with two different discs, I dragged the firmware to the new CD-R disc. Loaded the disc in the Pioneer, display reads DATA DISC with a caption (can not play disc) displayed on the TV screen. OK I thought! Let's try another disc. This time, "CAN'T PLAY appears on the 51's display! I've loaded firmware updates before, so I'm really trying to figure out what the hell I'm doing wrong. So I go to the website and read the instructions and I noticed "burn image of file to disc". OK! So I go into the Nero Smart Essentials menu and fine the "burn image of file" icon. I put another new disc in the drive and commence to burning the image of file to the disc, finalize, eject, load in the 51 and what do I get?.....
> 
> "DATA DISC" on the display and "can not play" on the TV screen! WTF!!!!
> 
> So I call Pioneer Customer Service and they told me when they make their firmware update discs they use Nero 9 software. The rep then suggested that they could send me the 1.32 disc at no charge and it would take 7 to 10 business days for it to arrive to my residence. That's perfect, because my first concern for this player is for it to playback movies without issue! The decoding of DTS-HD/MA was second. Being that I have a legacy AVR with no HDMI, 7.1 multi-channel out, would be the only way I could experience the hi-rez audio. That requires reconfiguring my cable management to accommodate the 8 cables needed to leave the rack area were the Pioneer is positioned. If any of you know anything about my Cable management saga, adding the 8 cables is going to be a real PITA! Something I don't look forward too!





> Quote:
> The 51 is currently connected conventionally, HDMI to the TV and coaxial digital to the AVR. My Plasma is a 1366 x 768P (fancy speaker for 720P). So no 1080P for me, yet!
> 
> 
> So far, I've watched 5 bluray movies on the new player.
> 
> 
> IRONMAN
> 
> Quantum of Solace
> 
> Babylon A.D.
> 
> The Day the Earth Stood Still (New Version)
> 
> Australia
> 
> 
> All played pretty much flawlessly except for two minor lipsync anomalies in Quantum and Babylon. Each time was remedied with a 2 -3 second pause and was copacetic from that point on.
> 
> My question is, didn't this player have issues playing Ironman and Quantum of Solace of 1.02 firmware?
> 
> 
> As far as the PQ is concerned, the player does out perform the Samsung, but it's not night and day. I have the 51FD set to "AUTO". Maybe that's because my 50" plasma is a Samsung and not a Pioneer and it can not accept 24fps. And the fact that the Pioneer defaults to 1080i/60 and not 720P, may contribute to why there's only a minor improvement in PQ over the 1200. But don't get it twisted, the Pioneer is truly a nicer player. I haven't tried a standard DVD yet to compare the upscaling performance to the HQV equipped Samsung. I will do this Friday, (my next day off).
> 
> 
> Overall, I'm very pleased and I'm hoping that I've selected a player that gives me the same reliability my Samsung BD-P1200 gave me, making this, dollar for dollar, an outstanding value and upgrade for my aging system.













Regards.


----------



## bmonlycg

LD,


Looking good. That Pio is a beast. My brother-in-law just picked one up from BB for less than 200. So far he loves it. Any plans on upgrading the display? Keep up the good work everything is looking great.


George


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bmonlycg* /forum/post/16820005
> 
> 
> LD,
> 
> 
> Looking good. That Pio is a beast. My brother-in-law just picked one up from BB for less than 200. So far he loves it. Any plans on upgrading the display? Keep up the good work everything is looking great.
> 
> 
> George



Hello Bmonlycg.


Thanks for the kudos. As far as the display is concerned, I want to so badly.

I have a bonus coming this month. So I have to decide what is the priority or what will have the biggest impact on my current system.

Is it a 1080P TV, new speaker package or new pre/pro? I'd like to do all 3, but my bonus is not that substantial!


Regards.


----------



## pcweber111

ld one thing you could consider would be to purchase a new 1080p display on a trial basis for a month to see how it fits into your system and if it offers enough of an improvement to warrant an upgrade. To me personally the better upgrade would be the new pre-pro, especially with the bass management issues you seem to be having with the current player. New speakers sounds like a wasteful upgrade unless you just want bigger or something totally different.


Outside of that nice job on the new player, I've seen that one at Best Buy for cheap and have thought about it but aren't sure because the PS3 has done a great job so far and I plan on getting a new pre-pro eventually so the need for analog 7.1 outs is diminishing for me. Keep us updated.


----------



## croseiv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/16823294
> 
> 
> So I have to decide what is the priority or what will have the biggest impact on my current system.
> 
> Is it a 1080P TV, new speaker package or new pre/pro? I'd like to do all 3, but my bonus is not that substantial!
> 
> 
> Regards.



Hi Ld,


Man you have a very tough but good decision ahead of you there!







I can say from my perspective that if I were you I'd be more inclined to go with the new receiver/pre-amp processor. Actually that is my next planned upgrade. There are many choices out there too. I have found that my set still seems to perform quite well relative to what I've seen in the 1080p department. Now if 1440p comes out (and you know it will)....Then I may have to upgrade the set. But that's just my $.02. What speakers are you looking at?


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *croseiv* /forum/post/16825350
> 
> 
> Hi Ld,
> 
> 
> Man you have a very tough but good decision ahead of you there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can say from my perspective that if I were you I'd be more inclined to go with the new receiver/pre-amp processor. Actually that is my next planned upgrade. There are many choices out there too. I have found that my set still seems to perform quite well relative to what I've seen in the 1080p department. Now if 1440p comes out (and you know it will)....Then I may have to upgrade the set. But that's just my $.02. What speakers are you looking at?



Hello Croseiv.


Yeah, no doubt, I have a tough decision to make. And what hurts is that I want all three equally. But if I really had to make a choice, the pre/pro would most likely have the biggest impact immediately. I could enjoy hi-rez audio via HDMI and lessen the amount of cables I have behind the system.


My plasma, although going on 4 years old, it's still a decent performer. But 1080P would be nice.


The speaker change out will most likely be the last thing I do out of the 3.

I will be making a choice between the Vienna Acoustics Mozart Grand Pkg or the Klipsch RF63 Pkg.







I know, WTF! Those are on the opposite ends of the spectrum. I like them both. Although completely different approaches, both are excellent choices in there respective performance parameters. The Vienna's are refined, laid back and really accurate! The RF63's are very dynamic, easy to power and BIG! They are also very revealing to almost a fault. They both appeal to my sensibilities. And price wise, will be in the same ballpark.










Decisions, decisions!


Regards.


----------



## paranormalg35

id go with the TV i think that would give you the biggest impact and everyone in your house will appreciate that ..


look forward to seeing what you choose


----------



## croseiv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/16825465
> 
> 
> Hello Croseiv.
> 
> 
> Yeah, no doubt, I have a tough decision to make. And what hurts is that I want all three equally. But if I really had to make a choice, the pre/pro would most likely have the biggest impact immediately. I could enjoy hi-rez audio via HDMI and lessen the amount of cables I have behind the system.
> 
> 
> My plasma, although going on 4 years old, it's still a decent performer. But 1080P would be nice.
> 
> 
> The speaker change out will most likely be the last thing I do out of the 3.
> 
> I will be making a choice between the Vienna Acoustics Mozart Grand Pkg or the Klipsch RF63 Pkg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, WTF! Those are on the opposite ends of the spectrum. I like them both. Although completely different approaches, both are excellent choices in there respective performance parameters. The Vienna's are refined, laid back and really accurate! The RF63's are very dynamic, easy to power and BIG! They are also very revealing to almost a fault. They both appeal to my sensibilities. And price wise, will be in the same ballpark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decisions, decisions!
> 
> 
> Regards.



Dang Ld, that must be one nice bonus there!


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111* /forum/post/16824069
> 
> 
> ld one thing you could consider would be to purchase a new 1080p display on a trial basis for a month to see how it fits into your system and if it offers enough of an improvement to warrant an upgrade. To me personally the better upgrade would be the new pre-pro, especially with the bass management issues you seem to be having with the current player. New speakers sounds like a wasteful upgrade unless you just want bigger or something totally different.
> 
> 
> Outside of that nice job on the new player, I've seen that one at Best Buy for cheap and have thought about it but aren't sure because the PS3 has done a great job so far and I plan on getting a new pre-pro eventually so the need for analog 7.1 outs is diminishing for me. Keep us updated.



Hello PCWeb!


How's life treating you?! How's the little one doing?!

Thanks for the idea regarding the TV purchase for a 1 month trial basis. That is a good idea.


As far as the speakers go, my Klipsch's are still hanging in there and I am accustom to the Klipsch sound. The RF63's would produce very similar dynamic response but with better low end performance. The Vienna's would be a whole different experience. And both would be the most expensive upgrade of the 3 choices.


Now for the pre/pro....., I have no idea what to consider.

I know there's the Integra and Onkyo pre/pros which are affordable. I really wish that Emotiva would hurry up with their upcoming pre/pro.


Then again, I could just opt for a decent AVR with the adequate amount of HDMI inputs and all the necessary processors for decoding the hi-rez audio and upscaling the video and augment it with a better multi-channel amp and call it a day!


I just love this stuff!










Regards.


----------



## ddgtr

Hi ld,


Glad to see you're back in full force!










I hope you're going to be able to get all the upgrades you mentioned above. It would be really exciting! Have you had a chance to audition the Vienna's and the RF63's side by side?


Cheers,

Dan


----------



## Franin

Hey ld how to you find the powering on and load up times of the Pioneer?


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/16827109
> 
> 
> Hi ld,
> 
> 
> Glad to see you're back in full force!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you're going to be able to get all the upgrades you mentioned above. It would be really exciting! Have you had a chance to audition the Vienna's and the RF63's side by side?
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Dan



Hello Dan.


Yeah, I'm back! I decided to scale back my posting and just observe for the most part. I would submit posts, but not a frequently. Then I noticed, the activity on the one of the most positive sections on the site was slowing down to a crawl! Don't get me wrong, I enjoy AV Science and I do read the engage the other sections, but WYSC is were I live! I have exchanged posts with some of the nicest guys and have learned so much from you all!


With that said, I felt it was time to get it rolling again. You know, get the guys interacting again. I believe recognition is how that is accomplished! And no system on this section should ever vanish into obscurity! I try to give kudos to all that are deserving. I think it's so cool seeing new entries, especially the beginners! And then watching the improvements they gradually make on their systems because of the ideas they have obtained by viewing the photos and post of others!


So yeah, I'm back in full force!


Unfortunately, I haven't been able to audition the RF63's and the Vienna's side by side, but I was able to listen to the RF82's in the same room with the Mozarts. It was at m local BB/Magnolia, back when BB/Mag still carried the Klipsch Reference line. So I did get an idea of the differences between what I listen at home being that the 82's are the replacement of the RF35's, and the drastic difference of the Vienna's sound. I got a chance to audition the 63's at a specialty shop that's about 45 minutes from my house. I do like the 63's. What I'm really impressed with is the center channel, the RC64!









That thing is nuts! But the refinement and accuracy of the Vienna package really appeals to the inevitable, I'm getting older!







And I'm really beginning to have an affinity for IMO, the mature approach the Vienna's represent. Tough decision no doubt.


Regards


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/16828066
> 
> 
> Hey ld how to you find the powering on and load up times of the Pioneer?



Hey Frank.


So far, with the 5 movies I've watched, and understand with the very old firmware update currently in play (v1.02) and there's been at least 3 updates since 1.02 was implemented, 3 of the movies are not supposed to play or at best, if they do play, there's non-repairable lipsync and freeze up issues...., the load times were IMO opinion the norm from what I've read and witnessed with other bluray players. 45 seconds to 1 minute max! And all 5 movies played without any major issues. Again, in Quantum of Solace and Babylon A.D., there was a minor lipsync delay which was remedied with a 2 - 3 second pause. The movies played perfectly after. The power on and boot up was also the norm. When compared to my Denon DVD2910, it's just about the same boot up time. So far I have no complaints other than trying to upload the newest firmware. From what I've read in the 05/51 thread, Some have revealed that they have experienced new issues with their player after the update. Movies that played fine before, now have problems loading and/or playing without interruptions. So I'm really in no rush to upload the new software. I will continue operating the player with 1.02 until I encounter the movie that requires me to install the 1.32.


Regards.


----------



## Fanaticalism




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *paranormalg35* /forum/post/16825477
> 
> 
> id go with the TV i think that would give you the biggest impact and everyone in your house will appreciate that ..
> 
> 
> look forward to seeing what you choose



+1


With BD, a new display would yield the greatest improvement ld. Displays have come a LOOOOOOOONG ways since you pruchased your Samsung Plasma.


I do not know what your budget would be, but there are quite a few offerings now that are pretty good, including Samsung.


You obviously know what I'd recommend, especially at the price they are available KRP500M.


The Samsung PN50650 can be had for less than 1400 as well!


----------



## croseiv

Yeah, I'm fairly certain I know which one Ld will pick...


----------



## pcweber111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/16825864
> 
> 
> Hello PCWeb!
> 
> 
> How's life treating you?! How's the little one doing?!
> 
> Thanks for the idea regarding the TV purchase for a 1 month trial basis. That is a good idea.
> 
> 
> As far as the speakers go, my Klipsch's are still hanging in there and I am accustom to the Klipsch sound. The RF63's would produce very similar dynamic response but with better low end performance. The Vienna's would be a whole different experience. And both would be the most expensive upgrade of the 3 choices.
> 
> 
> Now for the pre/pro....., I have no idea what to consider.
> 
> I know there's the Integra and Onkyo pre/pros which are affordable. I really wish that Emotiva would hurry up with their upcoming pre/pro.
> 
> 
> Then again, I could just opt for a decent AVR with the adequate amount of HDMI inputs and all the necessary processors for decoding the hi-rez audio and upscaling the video and augment it with a better multi-channel amp and call it a day!
> 
> 
> I just love this stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards.



Hey ld, the little one's great, thanks. He's all into my stuff now so the need to start the process of moving all the equipment into a media closet in the adjacent hallway is becoming more and more apparent. He simply can't keep his hands off my home theater. Takes after dad lol.


Anyway I say try the tv approach like that because there's a lot to consider with a new tv and you might end up having certain issues with what you first choose so there's always a need for a break-in/trial period. I didn't do it with my set because I already knew what I was getting into but with the possible upgrade to the Sammy 63b550 soon (fallish time frame hopefully) I know there's going to be some sort of shake down and it helps to have decent return options if it doesn't work out. It's a hassle returning stuff but since you'll be keeping the set for the future it's definitely something to consider.


Now, for upgrading to a new pre/pro you're right, it's hard to know where to start. My personal opinion on the matter is that unless you intend to go with a balanced output approach the receiver with analog outs is the most common sense idea. It gives you great features, cheaper prices, and future compatibility in case you eventually upgrade and move it to a bedroom, other room, etc.. You won't need another amp since the amp section is already there. Plus the idea by some that receivers don't offer as good a preamp performance as seperates is in my opinion not exactly true. I've used my Denon 4802 as both a receiver and preamp (now with my amp back installed it's a preamp again, pics to come) and having had Rotel seperates in the past I know that signal to noise ratio, amp feedback issues, and other anamolies of the reciever are a thing of the past. That's my .02 though, Emotiva makes some nice stuff and if you're willing to wait then go for it; I'm just saying you don't have to.


Concerning the RF63s, that would be a decent upgrade in terms of dynamics (at high spls) from what you have but man, that's a lot of money for marginal sound improvement under most circumstances (assuming you sell the Klipschs and get decent value out of them). I'd almost say go the Vienna route as it'd be something totally different but you don't have bad speakers and frankly I think a better pre/pro or receiver with the amp you have or possibly upgraded amps (monoblocking anyone?) would be a better choice. In the end this is your show and we're just here to admire the results. Keep us posted.


Phil


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/16828984
> 
> 
> Hey Frank.
> 
> 
> So far, with the 5 movies I've watched, and understand with the very old firmware update currently in play (v1.02) and there's been at least 3 updates since 1.02 was implemented, 3 of the movies are not supposed to play or at best, if they do play, there's non-repairable lipsync and freeze up issues...., the load times were IMO opinion the norm from what I've read and witnessed with other bluray players. 45 seconds to 1 minute max! And all 5 movies played without any major issues. Again, in Quantum of Solace and Babylon A.D., there was a minor lipsync delay which was remedied with a 2 - 3 second pause. The movies played perfectly after. The power on and boot up was also the norm. When compared to my Denon DVD2910, it's just about the same boot up time. So far I have no complaints other than trying to upload the newest firmware. From what I've read in the 05/51 thread, Some have revealed that they have experienced new issues with their player after the update. Movies that played fine before, now have problems loading and/or playing without interruptions. So I'm really in no rust to upload the new software. I will continue operating the player with 1.02 until I encounter the movie that requires me to install the 1.32.
> 
> 
> Regards.



Thats good to see that power on and boot times was the norm. I remember my LX70A Pioneer BD Player and the powering up took its time.Its good to see the player is working well and look very nice also.


----------



## croseiv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/16865986
> 
> 
> Hello Croseiv.
> 
> 
> If anyone knows legacy equipment, it's me! My system is the paragon of ol' skol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting on my friggin' bonus!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were told that those of us that earned the bonus should receive it by mid July! Well it's the 21st and nothing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully it will be in the next pay period which is this Friday.
> 
> 
> Anyway, it's a toss up between a new AVR/Pre pro or a new TV. I've been doing alot of research and the pre/pro choices are very limited. As far as TV's go, I hoping to grab a Kuro Elite at a very aggressive price. If not, then either the 55" Samsung LED/LCD (UN55B6000) or one the Samsung 58" Plasmas. As far as the speakers goes, I will hold off until after August when my daughter starts school. I know want all three upgrades by the September.
> 
> 
> Regards.




My next planned addition will be an AVR pf some sort (as a pre pro of course). Still trying to decide on which one...


Once you get all of your planned gear, your set up will be quite impressive.


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111* /forum/post/16832874
> 
> 
> .....................
> 
> In the end this is your show and we're just here to admire the results. Keep us posted.
> 
> .....................
> 
> Phil



Very well said !!










ld (and everyone else), have you heard anything regarding the new amazon/apple controversy about their capability to remote delete content one legally purchases from them, including music? I occasionally purchase mp3's from amazon but back them up (and everything else I have) on 2 separate external drives.


I am asking because I know you're getting the appletv, and just out of curiosity is this going to affect your decision in any way?


On the display matter, I'm with Fanaticalism. If you can find a good deal, the kuro is a truly unbelievable set. I amazed my wife, usually I get a new display and in a few months I already tell her about this new one I'd like to get because it's better for x and y reasons. I've owned the kuro for a year now and truly have no desire to get anything else, that's how good this thing looks. She asks me every time we watch a movie, "are you sure you don't want another tv??? It's been a year..." She cracks me up!


Receiver: I cannot comment on other brands as I have always used Onkyo's. Not brand loyal, but rather a combination of factors. For the price, my 805 sounds very good. It also freed up funds for the more expensive 2 channel gear I wanted. What really impressed - and at the same time surprised - me was how good it sounded in 2 channel "Pure" mode, a sort of unprocessed audio feature.


But, pcweb said it best: it's your show. Or, like a good friend of mine likes to say, "it's your world, we're just living in it..."


Peace!


----------



## croseiv

Hi Ld!,


So what's the word on the planned new gear?


----------



## croseiv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *croseiv* /forum/post/16953199
> 
> 
> Hi Ld!,
> 
> 
> So what's the word on the planned new gear?



Any news ld?


----------



## ddgtr

ld, about the hum issue, this may be a dumb question but do you have the docking station plugged into one of the power conditioners?


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/17277818
> 
> 
> ld, about the hum issue, this may be a dumb question but do you have the docking station plugged into one of the power conditioners?



Hello Dan.


That is not a dumb question at all. Yes, I do have the DLO plugged into the power center. Why do you ask? Do you think that the power center may be the reason for the low-level noise. From 9ft away, I can detect the buzzing/hum at -20 dB. From 1ft away, I can detect it at -30dB.











Regards.


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/17288887
> 
> 
> Hello Dan.
> 
> 
> That is not a dumb question at all. Yes, I do have the DLO plugged into the power center. Why do you ask? Do you think that the power center may be the reason for the low-level noise. From 9ft away, I can detect the buzzing/hum at -20 dB. From 1ft away, I can detect it at -30dB.
> 
> Regards.




Hi ld,

I was asking because when I first set up my PC to stream music to my system I plugged it into a wall outlet. I was getting lots and pops, hisses, hum noises which led me to a 2 week intensive wild goose chase, internet research which drained me!!!! Someone asked me if I had it plugged into my panamax, I did that and it all went away like magic!


I don't think the power center is causing it. Can you try plugging the DLO into a cheater plug then into the power center and see what happens??


Dan


----------



## pcweber111

Finally decide to come back to your thread I see.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/17289955
> 
> 
> Hi ld,
> 
> I was asking because when I first set up my PC to stream music to my system I plugged it into a wall outlet. I was getting lots and pops, hisses, hum noises which led me to a 2 week intensive wild goose chase, internet research which drained me!!!! Someone asked me if I had it plugged into my panamax, I did that and it all went away like magic!
> 
> 
> I don't think the power center is causing it. Can you try plugging the DLO into a cheater plug then into the power center and see what happens??
> 
> 
> Dan



Hi Dan.


I think I remember you mentioning that saga many, many posts ago!







Thanks for the input. I will give your suggestion a try tomorrow and see what I come up with. I'll keep you posted with my results.


Regards.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111* /forum/post/17289958
> 
> 
> Finally decide to come back to your thread I see.



Hello Phil.


Yeah, I decided to come back. Not with anything new to my system mind you.







But, Im livin'.










Regards


----------



## croseiv

Hi ldgibson76,


So how do you like the Pioneer blu-ray player? Is it performing well for you? Are you able to take advantage of the newer hi res audio tracks? With my Sony BDP-S550, I had been running the multicahnnel outs to experience the True HD/DTS-MA tracks. But a real eye opener occured when watching The Dark Knight some time back. I discovered that the DD5.1 and True HD tracks sounded essentially identical to each other. This experience alone caused me to switch back to running toslink and skipping the multi ch out path. This gives me much better bass management which is more important to me. I'll eventually get an AVR that can do the hi-res decoding.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/17289997
> 
> 
> But, Im livin'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards



As long as your enjoying your life thats the main thing.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *croseiv* /forum/post/17295646
> 
> 
> Hi ldgibson76,
> 
> 
> So how do you like the Pioneer blu-ray player? Is it performing well for you? Are you able to take advantage of the newer hi res audio tracks? With my Sony BDP-S550, I had been running the multicahnnel outs to experience the True HD/DTS-MA tracks. But a real eye opener occured when watching The Dark Knight some time back. I discovered that the DD5.1 and True HD tracks sounded essentially identical to each other. This experience alone caused me to switch back to running toslink and skipping the multi ch out path. This gives me much better bass management which is more important to me. I'll eventually get an AVR that can do the hi-res decoding.




Hello Croseiv, my AV Brutha from another mutha!


I do need to improve my response time to your inquiries. My apologies. Life is happening to the 10th power in my neck of the woods.










Anyway, so far, I'm more than satisfied with the performance of the BDP-51FD. I did upload the latest software several weeks back and it has played flawlessly for me. No complaints at all. When it comes to the HD audio capability, I have incorporated the 6.1 analogue connection. That was a true PITA. It's hard to tell the difference between Standard Dolby digital and DTHD. Now don't get me wrong, depending on the movie, there is a slight difference, but it's not a night and day difference. But when it comes to DTS-HD/MA soundtracks, there is a difference. Especially in the surround and back channels. I still have the coaxial digital cable connected. The bass management has been a challenge, but I'm learning more each day about the intricacies of bass management adjustment. Regardless, it sounds great. "Watchmen" was out of control! Gladiator and Braveheart along with XMen Origins: Wolverine was very impressive. The load times of course aren't the fastest, but that doesn't bother me at all.


Regards.


----------



## croseiv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/17344312
> 
> 
> Hello Croseiv, my AV Brutha from another mutha!
> 
> 
> I do need to improve my response time to your inquiries. My apologies. Life is happening to the 10th power in my neck of the woods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, so far, I'm more than satisfied with the performance of the BDP-51FD. I did upload the latest software several weeks back and it has played flawlessly for me. No complaints at all. When it comes to the HD audio capability, I have incorporated the 6.1 analogue connection. That was a true PITA. It's hard to tell the difference between Standard Dolby digital and DTHD. Now don't get me wrong, depending on the movie, there is a slight difference, but it's not a night and day difference. But when it comes to DTS-HD/MA soundtracks, there is a difference. Especially in the surround and back channels. I still have the coaxial digital cable connected. The bass management has been a challenge, but I'm learning more each day about the intricacies of bass management adjustment. Regardless, it sounds great. "Watchmen" was out of control! Gladiator and Braveheart along with XMen Origins: Wolverine was very impressive. The load times of course aren't the fastest, but that doesn't bother me at all.
> 
> 
> Regards.





I'm glad you are enjoying the new player there! It's interesting, but to me it seemed that DTS vs DTS-MA were nearly indistinguishable with the most noticable difference being between DD 5.1 and true Dolby True HD (although it was a rather subtle difference). I think it seemed that the bass was a little tighter and maybe a little more ambience accuracy was noted with the lossless tracks. But very subtle was the difference, I think.


I have really enjoyed watching Monsters vs Aliens though since it was released, Very good PQ/SQ with some decent LFE for sure. I'm eagerly awaiting the new releases later this month and next as well . Well, I'm off to watch TDK as I have not seen it since last Spring. Now that it's indoor season, I'll be blowing the dust off of my favorites like Star Wars and Lord Of THe Rings (EE) just to name a few.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *croseiv* /forum/post/17349747
> 
> 
> I'm glad you are enjoying the new player there! It's interesting, but to me it seemed that DTS vs DTS-MA were nearly indistinguishable with the most noticable difference being between DD 5.1 and true Dolby True HD (although it was a rather subtle difference). I think it seemed that the bass was a little tighter and maybe a little more ambience accuracy was noted with the lossless tracks. But very subtle was the difference, I think.
> 
> 
> I have really enjoyed watching Monsters vs Aliens though since it was released, Very good PQ/SQ with some decent LFE for sure. I'm eagerly awaiting the new releases later this month and next as well . Well, I'm off to watch TDK as I have not seen it since last Spring. Now that it's indoor season, I'll be blowing the dust off of my favorites like Star Wars and Lord Of THe Rings (EE) just to name a few.



I will pick up M vs. A next week when Transformers: ROF is available on the 20th.

Now my experience with DTS core and DTS-HD/MA, I will use Gladiator BD as my example. Using coaxial digital audio, the quality was equal to the std Version w/DTS-ES. But when I activated the 5.1 audio DTS Master, the information coming out of my surrounds was more pronounced! As a matter of fact, it could be considered a dramatic difference. More clarity and information, especialy during the "The Battle of Carthage". Very enveloping.

But that's only one example. We should take into account that we do have different systems, so that may have some influence in the difference, who knows?!


Enjoy TDK and LOR's.


Regards.


----------



## croseiv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/17361789
> 
> 
> I will pick up M vs. A next week when Transformers: ROF is available on the 20th.
> 
> Now my experience with DTS core and DTS-HD/MA, I will use Gladiator BD as my example. Using coaxial digital audio, the quality was equal to the std Version w/DTS-ES. But when I activated the 5.1 audio DTS Master, the information coming out of my surrounds was more pronounced! As a matter of fact, it could be considered a dramatic difference. More clarity and information, especialy during the "The Battle of Carthage". Very enveloping.
> 
> But that's only one example. We should take into account that we do have different systems, so that may have some influence in the difference, who knows?!
> 
> 
> Enjoy TDK and LOR's.
> 
> 
> Regards.



Yeah, we do have different set ups for sure! I did note some pretty substantial differences in two movies (True HD vs DD 5.1)-TDK and Iron Man. In both of those, the True HD experience was better, yes in part due to better surround dynamics, but also more over all impact/sizzle. For example, in TDK, that opening "thwump" that the thieves make when they blow out the bank window seems tighter, and (and explosions in general throughout the film) it has more impact, also when the computer guns fire as Bruce Wayne is doing his ballistics testing has more impact (True HD). Iron Man has many scenes that have more impact, but I noticed one area where I really like the DD track better, and that is when Iron Man first stomps out of the cave. In DD 5.1 the bass is hotter than on the True HD track (As I sense in my set up).


----------



## croseiv

Hi ldgibson76!


Was wondering if you have any new AV toys coming in for Christmas? Did you ever view Monsters vs Aliens?


----------



## ldgibson76

Hello Croseiv.


It's so good to hear from you again. I hope all is well with you and the family. I apologize for being away for so long, life is happening and taking up a lot of my spare time.


Anyway, back to the Christmas toys. I'm not sure if I told you before, but I was days away from purchasing the Samsung 63" 590 plasma, when I was broadsided by a $3500.00 tuition shortage, compliments of my daughter not turning in a grant application in a timely fashion!







So the 63" display went "poof!" Obviously, the upgraditis didn't subside! Next up.....Replacing the Marantz SR9300 and quite possibly the MM9000 amp. "With what?" you ask. Still debating on whether or not to go with a new AVR or pre/pro MC setup.

I am considering several possibilities. Time will tell!


Regards


ldgibson76

"Chance favors only the prepared mind." Louis Pasteur


----------



## ddgtr

ld,


I finally got a few spare moments and thought I would check out what's new in my favorite section of this forum...


How have you been? I hear rumors you might become the proud owner of a Pio SC-7, is that right??







Gotta tell you, I saw that thing at the local store and it looks hot! The fact that it supports .flac is a plus, also!


Cheers!


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/17660358
> 
> 
> ld,
> 
> 
> I finally got a few spare moments and thought I would check out what's new in my favorite section of this forum...
> 
> 
> How have you been? I hear rumors you might become the proud owner of a Pio SC-7, is that right??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta tell you, I saw that thing at the local store and it looks hot! The fact that it supports .flac is a plus, also!
> 
> 
> Cheers!




Hello My Friend from the Left Coast!


Happy Holidays to you and your family. I hope you are in good spirits and things are going well for you.


I'm hanging in there and the family's doing fine. Thanks for asking.

I was on the hunt for the Pioneer Elite SC-07, but now, I'm really considering the SC-27. My other option is a pre-owned hi-end pre pro and Multi-channel amp. I'm still debating trying to make a decision. Below is the link to a post I submitted that hasn't received a single response yet. I created the thread back on Nov 29th.









http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1201182 


I must warn you though, if you decide to open the link, the post is a lengthy one. So if you can spare the time, tell me what you think?


Regards,


----------



## ddgtr

Hi ld,


Glad to hear you're doing well.


I'm really busy as major changes are at the horizon, some good some not so good. But life goes on and no matter what we always rebound, often times stronger than before.


Just posted on your avr thread... Nice breakdown of pros and cons and I did enjoy reading it!!


I know you got a little heat for wanting to bypass Mrs. on some of these av purchases and I'd like to stand with you and show my support by sharing a little story.


I had really been wanting that Pass Labs amp for the longest time, but couldn't get it through the approval dept. (read significant other) as it's a pretty pricey piece of gear.


So during a huge remodel we did, I went ahead a bought one (keep in mind: 120 lbs., box is huge!). It's in car outside. Driveway is about 100 ft from the front door, with about 10 total steps. 2 a.m. I wake up, go to the car, pull that thing out CAREFULLY so I don't ruin it while breaking my back in the process. Got a small rug and dragged it into the house on the rug so I don't make much noise. Once into the living room I put it underneath many cardboard boxes we had while the painters were getting ready to paint.


It sat there for at least 2 months during which time I occasionally mentioned I was going to get that amp soon.


Remodel was finished, we came to unpacking the bottom box. Man, you should have seen her face:

_"What is this Danny?"_

_"Errrr, amplifier??!?"_


I couldn't help it and started laughing really hard, while she got mad for a few seconds, then she started to laugh. And so I got me a nice amp, and the cool thing is she actually enjoys listening to the system once in a while. She never said a word after that, and now I can buy stuff and I only need to tell her that the system will sound much better...


Had I followed the rules, I would be amp-less right now. It also helps that she can't keep a grudge for a long time...


So there you have it...










Happy Holidays!!


----------



## pcweber111

I have posted in your other thread ld. Just a thought on my part. Go for the Rotel amp and find a suitable preamp, even Rotel if you can get what you want for the price. I love the brand and have made that my next upgrade next year.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/17668641
> 
> 
> Hi ld,
> 
> 
> Glad to hear you're doing well.
> 
> 
> I'm really busy as major changes are at the horizon, some good some not so good. But life goes on and no matter what we always rebound, often times stronger than before.
> 
> 
> Just posted on your avr thread... Nice breakdown of pros and cons and I did enjoy reading it!!
> 
> 
> I know you got a little heat for wanting to bypass Mrs. on some of these av purchases and I'd like to stand with you and show my support by sharing a little story.
> 
> 
> I had really been wanting that Pass Labs amp for the longest time, but couldn't get it through the approval dept. (read significant other) as it's a pretty pricey piece of gear.
> 
> 
> So during a huge remodel we did, I went ahead a bought one (keep in mind: 120 lbs., box is huge!). It's in car outside. Driveway is about 100 ft from the front door, with about 10 total steps. 2 a.m. I wake up, go to the car, pull that thing out CAREFULLY so I don't ruin it while breaking my back in the process. Got a small rug and dragged it into the house on the rug so I don't make much noise. Once into the living room I put it underneath many cardboard boxes we had while the painters were getting ready to paint.
> 
> 
> It sat there for at least 2 months during which time I occasionally mentioned I was going to get that amp soon.
> 
> 
> Remodel was finished, we came to unpacking the bottom box. Man, you should have seen her face:
> 
> _"What is this Danny?"_
> 
> _"Errrr, amplifier??!?"_
> 
> 
> I couldn't help it and started laughing really hard, while she got mad for a few seconds, then she started to laugh. And so I got me a nice amp, and the cool thing is she actually enjoys listening to the system once in a while. She never said a word after that, and now I can buy stuff and I only need to tell her that the system will sound much better...
> 
> 
> Had I followed the rules, I would be amp-less right now. It also helps that she can't keep a grudge for a long time...
> 
> 
> So there you have it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Holidays!!



Hello Dan!


Great story about the clandestine acquisition of the Pass Labs amp! Especially the part about dragging that behemoth thru the house at 2am in the morning!







And using the camoflage (cardboard boxes) to hide it for two months!?! Genius!









That had to be torture hoping she wouldn't become inquisitive about the cardboard! (funny)


Update! Dude, she's brutal. All of a sudden, she's been hanging out with me in the cave. Normally, her presence in the cave would consist of watching "a" movie on the weekend (maybe). But as of late, she's been almost a fixture. And it's like she's surveying the room and it's contents, with particular attention being paid to the rack area!







And I'm not being paranoid! She's asking me questions like, "What does the silver box on the left on the 3rd shelf do?" Or, "What's the difference between the black dvd player and the silver one?"







! It's as if she's hovering between DEFCON 2 and 3! Prepping herself to be able to detect an unauthorized purchase! Understand, she's never shown interest in a single electronic device other than her cell phone or her laptop! Weird huh?! Then again, she maybe trying to decide what get me for Christmas!!!







So I should probably get a grip!










And because Croseiv just picked up the SC-27, and what a nice piece that is, the 07 is no longer in the running. If I go with the AVR only, it will be the the SC-27.


Regards,


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111* /forum/post/17670769
> 
> 
> I have posted in your other thread ld. Just a thought on my part. Go for the Rotel amp and find a suitable preamp, even Rotel if you can get what you want for the price. I love the brand and have made that my next upgrade next year.




Hello PC!


Happy Holidays to you and the Family! I hope everything is going well for you and yours.


Thanks for the input. I'm really feeling the Rotel RMB-1095 amp! It's so BIG!










Regards,


----------



## hometheatergeek

I'm glad your back where you belong here on AVS. That Pioneer Elite might just be the ticket for your system. It would be interesting how the Klipsch speakers would sound using the SC-27 as the processor. I have not had the opportunity to pair Klipsch speakers with a Pioneer setup.


Glad things are running smoother for you and your family. Maybe your wife is just enjoying your system more and wants to learn about it. She probably is showing off the system, when your not home, and wants to be able to describe the system better.










And to ddgtr


That, my friend, is one funny story.


----------



## croseiv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/17668641
> 
> 
> Hi ld,
> 
> 
> Glad to hear you're doing well.
> 
> 
> I'm really busy as major changes are at the horizon, some good some not so good. But life goes on and no matter what we always rebound, often times stronger than before.
> 
> 
> Just posted on your avr thread... Nice breakdown of pros and cons and I did enjoy reading it!!
> 
> 
> I know you got a little heat for wanting to bypass Mrs. on some of these av purchases and I'd like to stand with you and show my support by sharing a little story.
> 
> 
> I had really been wanting that Pass Labs amp for the longest time, but couldn't get it through the approval dept. (read significant other) as it's a pretty pricey piece of gear.
> 
> 
> So during a huge remodel we did, I went ahead a bought one (keep in mind: 120 lbs., box is huge!). It's in car outside. Driveway is about 100 ft from the front door, with about 10 total steps. 2 a.m. I wake up, go to the car, pull that thing out CAREFULLY so I don't ruin it while breaking my back in the process. Got a small rug and dragged it into the house on the rug so I don't make much noise. Once into the living room I put it underneath many cardboard boxes we had while the painters were getting ready to paint.
> 
> 
> It sat there for at least 2 months during which time I occasionally mentioned I was going to get that amp soon.
> 
> 
> Remodel was finished, we came to unpacking the bottom box. Man, you should have seen her face:
> 
> _"What is this Danny?"_
> 
> _"Errrr, amplifier??!?"_
> 
> 
> I couldn't help it and started laughing really hard, while she got mad for a few seconds, then she started to laugh. And so I got me a nice amp, and the cool thing is she actually enjoys listening to the system once in a while. She never said a word after that, and now I can buy stuff and I only need to tell her that the system will sound much better...
> 
> 
> Had I followed the rules, I would be amp-less right now. It also helps that she can't keep a grudge for a long time...
> 
> 
> So there you have it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Holidays!!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/17674505
> 
> 
> Hello Dan!
> 
> 
> Great story about the clandestine acquisition of the Pass Labs amp! Especially the part about dragging that behemoth thru the house at 2am in the morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And using the camoflage (cardboard boxes) to hide it for two months!?! Genius!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That had to be torture hoping she wouldn't become inquisitive about the cardboard! (funny)
> 
> 
> Update! Dude, she's brutal. All of a sudden, she's been hanging out with me in the cave. Normally, her presence in the cave would consist of watching "a" movie on the weekend (maybe). But as of late, she's been almost a fixture. And it's like she's surveying the room and it's contents, with particular attention being paid to the rack area!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm not being paranoid! She's asking me questions like, "What does the silver box on the left on the 3rd shelf do?" Or, "What's the difference between the black dvd player and the silver one?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! It's as if she's hovering between DEFCON 2 and 3! Prepping herself to be able to detect an unauthorized purchase! Understand, she's never shown interest in a single electronic device other than her cell phone or her laptop! Weird huh?! Then again, she maybe trying to decide what get me for Christmas!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I should probably get a grip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And because Croseiv just picked up the SC-27, and what a nice piece that is, the 07 is no longer in the running. If I go with the AVR only, it will be the the SC-27.
> 
> 
> Regards,



LOL! These are two very funny posts.










ldgibson76, I think your wife suspects you are wanting the SC-27 there, and she's trying to see where you put it. It's all good. If you do get it (or the SC-07), you're gonna love it. Mine just may have been one the best upgrades I've made for my system (not to wet your appetite any more there







).


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/17674903
> 
> 
> I'm glad your back where you belong here on AVS. That Pioneer Elite might just be the ticket for your system. It would be interesting how the Klipsch speakers would sound using the SC-27 as the processor. I have not had the opportunity to pair Klipsch speakers with a Pioneer setup.
> 
> 
> Glad things are running smoother for you and your family. Maybe your wife is just enjoying your system more and wants to learn about it. She probably is showing off the system, when your not home, and wants to be able to describe the system better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to ddgtr
> 
> 
> That, my friend, is one funny story.



Hello HTGeek! Happy Holidays to you and the family.

I hope this post finds you in good spirits.

It's good to be back at the Forum! Sometimes, you have to step away to appreciate where you''ve been and what you have!

And thank you for the kind words regarding the family. We're hangin' in there. We're blessed to have one another.


The Pioneer is a quandry for me because of the ICE amps. Understand, I have no reservations about the quality. Rotel now uses the ICE amps in some of there products. As you mentioned, the Klipsch Reference speakers, can be fickled performers, depending on the processor and/or amp, not always playing well with others. (not to mention other variances such as positioning, acoustic treatments and owner's hearing sensitivity).

I've read some threads of owners who have the Pioneer/Klipsch combo and they have raved about the performance and sound quality. Very subjective at best. I remember when I replaced my Yamaha RX-V3000 with the Marantz SR9300, there was definitely a difference in sound quality. The Marantz surely tamed the higher frequencies, allowing tracks which previously, I had a hard time listening to with the Yammy, became very tolerable and enjoyable. This was truly evident with Jazz recordings. And when I added the Marantz MM9000 Multi-channel amp, that really sweetened the sound.

I do have the ability to listen to the Pioneer/Klipsch combo at the local 6th Ave. electronics store, but, the room where the audition would take place is nothing like my room. So it's a crap shoot!


Can you imagine Dan getting caught dragging that beast thru the house! His wife would have issued him a serious beat down!































Regards.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *croseiv* /forum/post/17675861
> 
> 
> LOL! These are two very funny posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ldgibson76, I think your wife suspects you are wanting the SC-27 there, and she's trying to see where you put it. It's all good. If you do get it (or the SC-07), you're gonna love it. Mine just may have been one the best upgrades I've made for my system (not to wet your appetite any more there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).



Hello Croseiv!


In the infamous words of the "Penguin of Mexican origin" in the movie, "Happy Feet",
_Let me tell something to you!_ I'm now trying to fomulate a plan of how to get the Mrs. to soften her position on the holiday stimulus restrictions she's levied on me! An additional $599.99 I must get approved in order to get the SC-27! Thanks alot Croseiv!














The popularity of the addition funds being allotted for an AVR is similiar to that of the Republicans when it comes to universal healthcare!







Ain't happenin'!


I'm glad you are enjoying the SC-27! At least one of us are!


Regards,


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/17675865
> 
> 
> Can you imagine Dan getting caught dragging that beast thru the house! His wife would have issued him a serious beat down!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards.










You know I would have taken that ten times over the alternative (taking it back)!!!


By the way, those smilies you posted are hilarious!!

















The reason for the 2 a.m. incursion behind enemy lines was the fact that the enemy is a heavy sleeper. Moreover, if suspecting outside noises are heard on the property at night, yours truly is in charge with investigating, fighting and repelling through any means necessary a possible intruder. In such situations, I might add that no help is to be expected from the resident chow chow which is all mouth but no action!










In a nutshell, she would have not gotten up even if she had heard it!! Which worked to my advantage!


On a different note, it is so funny how sometimes they know something is up, like in your case the recent surveying of the triple rack!!







I had a good laugh reading that!


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/17679829
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know I would have taken that ten times over the alternative (taking it back)!!!
> 
> 
> By the way, those smilies you posted are hilarious!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason for the 2 a.m. incursion behind enemy lines was the fact that the enemy is a heavy sleeper. Moreover, if suspecting outside noises are heard on the property at night, yours truly is in charge with investigating, fighting and repelling through any means necessary a possible intruder. In such situations, I might add that no help is to be expected from the resident chow chow which is all mouth but no action!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a nutshell, she would have not gotten up even if she had heard it!! Which worked to my advantage!
> 
> 
> On a different note, it is so funny how sometimes they know something is up, like in your case the recent surveying of the triple rack!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a good laugh reading that!



Your security measures mirrors mine. It's evident that we shop at the same intruder deterrent retailer...., "YOYO Security!" "You're On Your Own"!








Your package came with a Chow Chow! Mine came with a Morkie! She possesses the same deterrent training your Chow Chow showcases!







All bark, but at a higher octave! Followed by licking you to death!










Yeah, the Mrs. is funny. I keep getting the "I know you're up to sumthin!" look!









The thing is, she's already knowledgeable of my desire to make an "improvement" on the system....., within the agreed budget established for this endeavor. Which means this upgrade is grossly underfunded!










Well, I do have some good news on my progress. I've decided to get the Rotel amp. Now I must decide on the pre pro. There's a lot of good stuff out there to choose from. The Onkyo SC-885/6 looks really attractive. I'm trying to find one the 885 n the $5-700 range. Wishful thinking for sure, but I could get lucky. The Rotel RSP-1098 is what I really like, but it's legacy status requires either a retrofit for HDMI inputs which by the way only accommodates video or buying the Zektor MAS7.1 which would require more cables because of the 7.1 audio inputs, which in turn requires a lot of bass management adjustments. That's a lot of work and I'm getting to old for that!


----------



## Gelinas

Hey LD,


I have a very similar intruder deterrent system to you and ddgtr except mine's a minature schnauzer. But from the sound of it mine's even less effective--he doesn't even bark!


I don't believe I have ever posted in your WYSC thread. I am very impressed by your commitment to wire management. There is a reason why there are no shots of behind my TV stand.


I wish you the best of luck with getting the upgrades you want within the budget that will keep things comfortable on the homefront.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gelinas* /forum/post/17682541
> 
> 
> Hey LD,
> 
> 
> I don't believe I have ever posted in your WYSC thread. I am very impressed by your commitment to wire management. There is a reason why there are no shots of behind my TV stand.
> 
> 
> I wish you the best of luck with getting the upgrades you want within the budget that will keep things comfortable on the homefront.



Hello Gelinas.


> Quote:
> I have a very similar intruder deterrent system to you and ddgtr except mine's a minature schnauzer. But from the sound of it mine's even less effective--he doesn't even bark!



Yeah, I know what you mean! Our countermeasures are left wanting!


Thank you for the acknowledgement regarding the cable management. But I can't take all the credit. If it wasn't for the kind gestures of encouragement and suggestions from some of the other members, it would still be a rat's nest back there. I'm dreading the upcoming upgrade because no matter which component(s) I select, it will require a do-over!







Time consuming is an understatement.


I too hope I can maintain the peace in the home once I decide on the upgrade. She just does not get it! She feels that everything works and functions properly and if that's the case, which it is, then it doesn't need to be replaced. In other words, the only justification for replacing anything is when the entity is no longer functional (INOP). That's it! My rebuttal is newer technology trumps old and still working technology. I said to her, "I don't complain when you want to replace a pair of shoes because they have a little wear on them!







Why did I go there!














You see, I try to do the right thing and keep her in the loop, and this is what I get, oversight!

So I still have my work cut out for me. As it stands, the bill has passed in the House (me), but has yet to make it thru the Senate (her)! depending on the budget and her mood, this bill could be DOA!










Regards.


----------



## FourDoor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/17682318
> 
> 
> Your security measures mirrors mine. It's evident that we shop at the same intruder deterrent retailer...., "YOYO Security!" "You're On Your Own"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your package came with a Chow Chow! Mine came with a Morkie! She possesses the same deterrent training your Chow Chow showcases!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All bark, but at a higher octave! Followed by licking you to death!
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3036/...c6908560_b.jpg



Great looking dog! My fiance and I just got our first pup together and she's a Morkie too! I had no idea what a Morkie was until last month. Keeping her away from the AV equipment for now since all she wants to do is gnaw at everything. LOL Keep up the great work on your ever evolving setup.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/17682951
> 
> 
> Hello Gelinas.
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know what you mean! Our countermeasures are left wanting!
> 
> 
> Thank you for the acknowledgement regarding the cable management. But I can't take all the credit. If it wasn't for the kind gestures of encouragement and suggestions from some of the other members, it would still be a rat's nest back there. I'm dreading the upcoming upgrade because no matter which component(s) I select, it will require a do-over!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time consuming is an understatement.
> 
> 
> I too hope I can maintain the peace in the home once I decide on the upgrade. She just does not get it! She feels that everything works and functions properly and if that's the case, which it is, then it doesn't need to be replaced. In other words, the only justification for replacing anything is when the entity is no longer functional (INOP). That's it! My rebuttal is newer technology trumps old and still working technology. I said to her, "I don't complain when you want to replace a pair of shoes because they have a little wear on them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did I go there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You see, I try to do the right thing and keep her in the loop, and this is what I get, oversight!
> 
> So I still have my work cut out for me. As it stands, the bill has passed in the House (me), but has yet to make it thru the Senate (her)! depending on the budget and her mood, this bill could be DOA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FourDoor* /forum/post/17683268
> 
> 
> Great looking dog! My fiance and I just got our first pup together and she's a Morkie too! I had no idea what a Morkie was until last month. Keeping her away from the AV equipment for now since all she wants to do is gnaw at everything. LOL Keep up the great work on your ever evolving setup.



Hello FourDoor!


You're killing me! (only kidding!) There's no way I can let the Mrs. or my daughters see the photo of your Morkie! The minute they laid their eyes on your puppy, we'd be back at the breeders picking out another one! BTW, your Morkie is adorable! Hailee, our Morkie, destroys virtually every gnaw resistant toy we get her! She's incredibly smart though. She knows that the system and the area behind it is off limits! One day, she was playing with one of the so-called gnaw-resistant toys and she accidently tossed it behind the right side of the system. She knew she couldn't go back to get it although she wanted to really bad! You had to be there!


Regards.


----------



## Waboman

Hey LD. Looks like I just stumbled onto another great thread. Awesome room!










I absolutely love your cable management. I'm so envious of you guys who have the patience and take the time to do it right. I just tell people not to go in back of my components, it's like the trash monster in the _first_ Star Wars movie, it'll jump out and get ya!










After reading some of the recent posts here, seems like we need to formulate a plan that lets you covertly upgrade to the SC-27. Not too worry. We can do it, I know some kickin' HT ninjas.










Or (fingers crossed)...


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...Then again, she maybe trying to decide what get me for Christmas!!!



Me thinks this is the way to go, ho-ho-ho.










P.S. I love your Morkie the attack dog.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/17684367
> 
> 
> Hey LD. Looks like I just stumbled onto another great thread. Awesome room!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely love your cable management. I'm so envious of you guys who have the patience and take the time to do it right. I just tell people not to go in back of my components, it's like the trash monster in the _first_ Star Wars movie, it'll jump out and get ya!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After reading some of the recent posts here, seems like we need to formulate a plan that lets you covertly upgrade to the SC-27. Not too worry. We can do it, I know some kickin' HT ninjas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or (fingers crossed)... Me thinks this is the way to go, ho-ho-ho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. I love your Morkie the attack dog.



Hello Waboman!


Thank you so much for the acknowledgement regarding the cable management. "the Star Wars Trash Monster"







That's funny!

If I decide to go with an AVR, then the Pioneer Elite SC-27 is the choice. It is a beaut! But I'm really feeling the separates concept.


Yeah, I must try to accentuate the positive and hope that her new found interest in my components will cultivate into a surprise Christmas gift!










But my gut is telling me to summon the HT ninjas!










Regards,


----------



## croseiv

Hi LDG,


Have you made any progress in your equipment quest? Did you get a chance to audition the SC-27?


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/17685001
> 
> 
> But my gut is telling me to summon the HT ninjas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,




Lol, LD.










Perhaps they're HT Christmas ninjas, dispatched by Mrs. LD to bring home a shiny new SD-27 Elite. Hey, it could happen...


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/17682318
> 
> 
> Your security measures mirrors mine. It's evident that we shop at the same intruder deterrent retailer...., "YOYO Security!" "You're On Your Own"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your package came with a Chow Chow! Mine came with a Morkie! She possesses the same deterrent training your Chow Chow showcases!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All bark, but at a higher octave! Followed by licking you to death!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the Mrs. is funny. I keep getting the "I know you're up to sumthin!" look!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thing is, she's already knowledgeable of my desire to make an "improvement" on the system....., within the agreed budget established for this endeavor. Which means this upgrade is grossly underfunded!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I do have some good news on my progress. I've decided to get the Rotel amp. Now I must decide on the pre pro. There's a lot of good stuff out there to choose from. The Onkyo SC-885/6 looks really attractive. I'm trying to find one the 885 n the $5-700 range. Wishful thinking for sure, but I could get lucky. The Rotel RSP-1098 is what I really like, but it's legacy status requires either a retrofit for HDMI inputs which by the way only accommodates video or buying the Zektor MAS7.1 which would require more cables because of the 7.1 audio inputs, which in turn requires a lot of bass management adjustments. That's a lot of work and I'm getting to old for that!



Rotel Amps are very nice ldgibson


----------



## pcweber111

That's what I keep telling him.


----------



## ldgibson76

Hello Franin and PCWeb.


I am currently watching a Rotel RMB-1095 in all black on Audiogon.com.

The seller is asking a steep $1250.00 (ouch!) I'm going to submit a less generous offer and see if it flies!

http://www.audiogon.com/cgi-bin/cls....Rotel-RMB-1095 


It looks clean. I'll update once I get a response.


Regards,


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *croseiv* /forum/post/17710767
> 
> 
> Hi LDG,
> 
> 
> Have you made any progress in your equipment quest? Did you get a chance to audition the SC-27?



Hello Croseiv.


Yes I did get a chance to audition the SC-27 at 6th Ave Electronics. The Klipsch Reference speakers they had on display was the RF82's and the RF83's along with the RC64 and RS62's. Obviously, the room was much larger than my room and the speaker configuration was somewhat haphazard, but still effective. No doubt, the combination was nothing less than spectacular. The rep actually sat down with me and we detemined that with all the components that I have, the 27 could accomodate them with ease. Although we did not experiment with the MCACC functions, he did his best to explain it's benefits compared to Audyssey that's offered in the Denon, Onkyo and Marantz products. In particular, the presets that are available for up to 6 sources. That alone is mind blowing!


The reasons why I did not pull the trigger is because, 1) I have no idea how I would position it in my current rack configuration and 2) I'm still enamored with the possibility of Rotel amp and pre-pro concept. I do know that I do not want to pair the Pioneer with an amp.


I'm going to the area high-end retailer that sells the Integra products and check out the some of the pre pros they have available. Hopefully they will have a DTC-9.8 (pre-owned of course). Decisions, decisions!


Regards,


----------



## croseiv

LDG, That Rotel is a BEAST!!!!







Good luck on your quest. I hope the guy selling that amp takes your offer. It would be impressive to see it in your set up.


BTW, I really like the SC-27 and how it blends with the XPA-5. Also,I like the universal remote that came with it. It's surprisingly versatile. I also really like the 12V trigger to power up the XPA-5.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *croseiv* /forum/post/17727032
> 
> 
> LDG, That Rotel is a BEAST!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck on your quest. I hope the guy selling that amp takes your offer. It would be impressive to see it in your set up.
> 
> 
> BTW, I really like the SC-27 and how it blends with the XPA-5. Also,I like the universal remote that came with it. It's surprisingly versatile.



Croseiv,

Thanks for the encouragement.

It's funny that you mentioned the remote. He did go over it with me. I was impressed with it, but it would not be able to accommodate all of the macro functions I currently have programmed into the MX-850. Basic functions, but not the (sequence) sub-commands.


It is impressive though.


I did measure the height accommodations of my TV rack (lower shelf) and the Rotel will just fit allowing just 1.5" of clearance! A fan would definitely be a wise move.


Croseiv, how long have we been communicating on this website and others for that fact? 3 years or so? The reason I ask is because we have seen one another's system transform into it's current configuraton, which I think is so cool! Witnessing your system's transformation and the reaction/comments of other posters has been a fun experience. It's really been cool seeing your system become fully hi-rez capabable via HDMI!







All that's left is the 1080P!


You truly motivate me to take it up a notch. It's now time for me to replace my beloved Marantz SR9300. I will miss it....., well not really. It will be moved to the family room and the Yamaha RX-V3000 will be moved to my bedroom. That will drive my wife nuts!










Regards,


----------



## croseiv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/17727325
> 
> 
> Croseiv,
> 
> Thanks for the encouragement.
> 
> It's funny that you mentioned the remote. He did go over it with me. I was impressed with it, but it would not be able to accommodate all of the macro functions I currently have programmed into the MX-850. Basic functions, but not the (sequence) sub-commands.
> 
> 
> It is impressive though.
> 
> 
> I did measure the height accommodations of my TV rack (lower shelf) and the Rotel will just fit allowing just 1.5" of clearance! A fan would definitely be a wise move.
> 
> 
> Croseiv, how long have we been communicating on this website and others for that fact? 3 years or so? The reason I ask is because we have seen one another's system transform into it's current configuraton, which I think is so cool! Witnessing your system's transformation and the reaction/comments of other posters has been a fun experience. It's really been cool seeing your system become fully hi-rez capabable via HDMI!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All that's left is the 1080P!
> 
> 
> You truly motivate me to take it up a notch. It's now time for me to replace my beloved Marantz SR9300. I will miss it....., well not really. It will be moved to the family room and the Yamaha RX-V3000 will be moved to my bedroom. That will drive my wife nuts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,



Hi LDG, yes we have been chattng for several years now. Time does fly.


You know I had a Harmony 1000. Notice I say "had"...Anyway, I got frustrated with it one evening not too long ago, and sort of dropped it kind of hard on the floor. Well, it essentially shattered. While it was very cool, and did a great job with the macros, it was quite buggy and would freeze up or push my volume all the way up or down periodically. So the Pioneer remote, while it does come up short macro-wise, can actually completely control all of my equipment. This actually surprised me in a remote coming out of a receiver box. I give it two thumbs up. That MX-850 is a nice remote for sure. I do plan to get a nice "uber" remote again though pretty soon into the new year, but I'm not really sure what it will be yet.


As for 1080 vs 720 p, I am in no hurry to upgrade the set to 1080p. I have seen numerous 1080p sets, and at my viewing distance I would need a rather larger set to fully realise its potential. Getting the audio "good" has been my goal, and I'm there. I'm still content with the 720p set. It does have a very good color balance and absolutely no red pull (as indicated by the Avia II calibration disk).


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/17726791
> 
> 
> Hello Franin and PCWeb.
> 
> 
> I am currently watching a Rotel RMB-1095 in all black on Audiogon.com.
> 
> The seller is asking a steep $1250.00 (ouch!) I'm going to submit a less generous offer and see if it flies!
> 
> http://www.audiogon.com/cgi-bin/cls....Rotel-RMB-1095
> 
> 
> It looks clean. I'll update once I get a response.
> 
> 
> Regards,



Mate I hope you get it because its a very good amp. Crossing my fingers for you


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/17730544
> 
> 
> Mate I hope you get it because its a very good amp. Crossing my fingers for you



Me too, LD. I think you'll really enjoy rockin' the Rotel.


----------



## pcweber111

If you did the Rotel amp what would you do for 7.1?


----------



## ldgibson76

Hello Everyone!


Update on the AVR/pre-pro quandary.... no progess as of yet. Still tying to decide between the Onkyo SC886, the Rotel RSP1098 and the PioE SC-27. The Rotel amp is a lock, I think!







Why "I think"?!??!? Well, due to the Rotel's vertically rich profile, I remeasured, just to make sure I do in fact have the appropriate height accommodations on the lower shelf of the TV rack. Well,..... instead of the assumed 1.5" I thought I had, the difference is only 1/2". The area available is 9 3/4 inches. The Rotel stands at a lofty 9 3/8 inches!







In the ol' southern venacular, "That there is tight!" So if I stay with the current component positioning, ventilation or lack thereof will surely be a problem. I could position a small but powerful fan(s) with some type of apparatus that can guide/target the air thru the 1/2" clearance between the amp and the shelf.







But, being realistic, if I do acquire the RMB-1095, (and that is the plan), smart money is on a total system reconfiguration being in my future.









http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1201182 


I did make an offer on the RMB-1095 but the seller wants to hold out for the asking price.







The search will continue.


Regards.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *croseiv* /forum/post/17727571
> 
> 
> Hi LDG, yes we have been chattng for several years now. Time does fly.
> 
> 
> You know I had a Harmony 1000. Notice I say "had"...Anyway, I got frustrated with it one evening not too long ago, and sort of dropped it kind of hard on the floor. Well, it essentially shattered. While it was very cool, and did a great job with the macros, it was quite buggy and would freeze up or push my volume all the way up or down periodically. So the Pioneer remote, while it does come up short macro-wise, can actually completely control all of my equipment. This actually surprised me in a remote coming out of a receiver box. I give it two thumbs up. That MX-850 is a nice remote for sure. I do plan to get a nice "uber" remote again though pretty soon into the new year, but I'm not really sure what it will be yet.
> 
> 
> As for 1080 vs 720 p, I am in no hurry to upgrade the set to 1080p. I have seen numerous 1080p sets, and at my viewing distance I would need a rather larger set to fully realise its potential. Getting the audio "good" has been my goal, and I'm there. I'm still content with the 720p set. It does have a very good color balance and absolutely no red pull (as indicated by the Avia II calibration disk).



Hello Croseiv.


Man, sorry to hear about the Harmony remote. Harmony does make a nice remote for the money. I have the 880 model in my family and it does a fairly decent job. I actually had it before the URC-850. I found the 880 to be not as accommodating or as user friendly as the 850. Maybe it was because of the amount of components and commands I attempted program. The URC just handles the sub commands effortlessly.


If the Pioneer remote does the job, then so be it. The Marantz SR9300's remote (RC3200/Pronto) was brutal! User friendly was the last thing on Marantz's mind when they opted to use that one and battery life is horrible!


As much as I want to replace my plasma, I also have to admit that the performance of my 720P monitor is at times very impressive. I watched Star Wars III yesterday, using my Denon DVD2910 and I have to say, the PQ was pretty good, using bluray playback from my Pioneer 51FD as the reference. And that's using the THX Optimizer software on the DVD for calibration.

So like you, I can wait a bit longer for 1080P.










And by the way, your list of admirers is quickly increasing over on blu-ray.com! As it should! You have an awesome setup! No doubt, a "10"!


Regards,

Regards,


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/17730544
> 
> 
> Mate I hope you get it because its a very good amp. Crossing my fingers for you




Thanks Franin!


Happy Holidays to you and the family! Another year has passed! Like Croseiv said in the previous post, time does fly!


Another balmy Christmas for you down under.









We actually have snowfall before Christmas. Snow on the ground a week before Christmas,.... that's a rare occurrance in my area!










Anyway, the Rotel amp is in my crosshairs! And yes, it is impressive. Hopefully, I will have it shoehorned into my setup by year's end!

I actually found a Rotel RSP-1098 at the High End retailer in my area. A floor demo. With original box, manuals and remote, they are asking $1499.99!







Too rich for my blood! Especially when it can be had for half that amount and be in the same shape if not better.


I'll keep you posted.


Regards,


Regards,


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111* /forum/post/17734399
> 
> 
> If you did the Rotel amp what would you do for 7.1?



Hello PCWeb! Happy Holidays to you and the family. Is this the little guy's first Christmas?!


The question you pose is a good one, but not one I haven't given some thought to. I may just go 5.1! Get rid of the rear channel. I really do not need the rear channel because of the room's small dimensions. Don't get me wrong, I would love to have a 7.1 config, but right now, it's not a priority. Not to mention, there aren't many movies if any, that are encoded with 7.1 discrete audio.


Thanks for the inquiry.


Regards,


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/17731692
> 
> 
> Me too, LD. I think you'll really enjoy rockin' the Rotel.



Thanks Waboman!


You know what's crazy though. I watched Wolverine the other day at -15dB. I've gotta tell ya, it was just crazy. Not Waboman or Franin or Seth crazy of course,







but for what my system is, the sound quality was pretty amazing. Now saying that could imply that I may be having second thoughts about getting the Rotel!!!!! Well, I'm going to put that to bed right now! ABSOLUTELY NOT! I'm getting the Rotel!









It's just a matter of time!










Regards.


----------



## pcweber111

Hey LD, happy holidays to you too! I hope everything is going well in your household. Also, no it's not the kiddos first Christmas, that was last year. He's old enough though this year to actually enjoy it (18 mos). It's gonna be fun, for sure. He already opened one present. We got him a smallish bounce house thingy that he can bounce around in and get rid of some of that excess energy before going to bed lol.


Anyway you're gonna love that Rotel amp should you get it. What are you going to do about your older equipment though? Sell on Audiogon? Craigslist? Keep? I'm sure you could get some decent money for the amp, not sure about the reciever. At least you won't need the HDMI switcher anymore lol.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/17763689
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone!
> 
> 
> Update on the AVR/pre-pro quandary.... no progess as of yet. Still tying to decide between the Onkyo SC886, the Rotel RSP1098 and the PioE SC-27. The Rotel amp is a lock, I think!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why "I think"?!??!? Well, due to the Rotel's vertically rich profile, I remeasured, just to make sure I do in fact have the appropriate height accommodations on the lower shelf of the TV rack. Well,..... instead of the assumed 1.5" I thought I had, the difference is only 1/2". The area available is 9 3/4 inches. The Rotel stands at a lofty 9 3/8 inches!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the ol' southern venacular, "That there is tight!" So if I stay with the current component positioning, ventilation or lack thereof will surely be a problem. I could position a small but powerful fan(s) with some type of apparatus that can guide/target the air thru the 1/2" clearance between the amp and the shelf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, being realistic, if I do acquire the RMB-1095, (and that is the plan), smart money is on a total system reconfiguration being in my future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1201182
> 
> 
> I did make an offer on the RMB-1095 but the seller wants to hold out for the asking price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The search will continue.
> 
> 
> Regards.



I attached the link to the thread I created in the Amps, Receivers and Pre-Pros section.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1201182 


Regards,


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/17764394
> 
> 
> Thanks Waboman!
> 
> 
> You know what's crazy though. I watched Wolverine the other day at -15dB. I've gotta tell ya, it was just crazy. Not Waboman or Franin or Seth crazy of course,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but for what my system is, the sound quality was pretty amazing. Now saying that could imply that I may be having second thoughts about getting the Rotel!!!!! Well, I'm going to put that to bed right now! ABSOLUTELY NOT! I'm getting the Rotel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just a matter of time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards.



Yeah the soundtrack on Wolverine is crazy good! My friend, you've got yourself an awesome setup!. And with as good as it sounds right now it's hard to imagine that it can sound even better. But once you do get that amp, you're in for a treat. Adding that amp will definitely takes things up to the next level.











Seth


----------



## Franin

Hey |dgibson76 wishing you and your family a merry Christmas.


----------



## ddgtr

ld, Merry Christmas to you and the family, and a New Year filled with many new toys!!!


----------



## Waboman

Merry Christmas, ld. Here's hoping Santa brings you that new amp!


----------



## ohyeah32

Wishing you and your family a Very Merry Christmas.


----------



## hometheatergeek

I got Santa on camera trying to ruin your holiday. I'm really hopes he fails.

















Hope that Pioneer or Rotel is lurcking about under the tree.


----------



## Franin

Hope Christmas was well for you |d?


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/17791702
> 
> 
> Hope Christmas was well for you |d?



Hello Franin.


Thank you for the thought. This Christmas, the wife and I really concentrated on making sure the girls had a big Christmas. The reason being, it's been a year of tight budgeting, so they didn't get usual trip to Florida or Maine they are used to. So to make it up, we showered them with gifts. No A/V toys for me this Christmas.







But after Christmas is when I will spoil myself and the wife. She wants a new car and I want the new pre-pro and MC amp.



Regards,


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/17791891
> 
> 
> Hello Franin.
> 
> 
> Thank you for the thought. This Christmas, the wife and I really concentrated on making sure the girls had a big Christmas. The reason being, it's been a year of tight budgeting, so they didn't get usual trip to Florida or Maine they are used to. So to make it up, we showered them with gifts. No A/V toys for me this Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But after Christmas is when I will spoil myself and the wife. She wants a new car and I want the new pre-pro and MC amp.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,



No av toys for me either |d







but as long as the kids got the gifts that's the main thing. There happy faces just made my Christmas and made my jocks and socks that I got for Xmas was more than enough. I guess we get spoiled throughout the year all of us on the AVS. Looking forward in seeing your upgrades in 2010


----------



## ldgibson76

Jocks and socks you say?!










You did better than I did. I got a package of t-shirts, and a set of precision screwdrivers. You know, the tiny ones for glasses and the such!









Oh yeah, I forgot, a 10 dollar gift card to Starbucks. (A latte and a pastry and that card is finished!)










I concur, as long as the girls are satisfied, I'm good!


Regards,


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/17791954
> 
> 
> No av toys for me either |d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but as long as the kids got the gifts that's the main thing. There happy faces just made my Christmas and made my jocks and socks that I got for Xmas was more than enough. I guess we get spoiled throughout the year all of us on the AVS. Looking forward in seeing your upgrades in 2010





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/17791983
> 
> 
> Jocks and socks you say?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You did better than I did. I got a package of t-shirts, and a set of precision screwdrivers. You know, the tiny one for glasses and the such!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, I forgot, a 10 dollar gift card to Starbucks. (A latte and a pastry and that card is finished!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I concur, as long as the girls are satisfied, I'm good!
> 
> 
> Regards,




Hey ld. Can you believe how fast Christmas came and went this year? Say, I'm always up for a latte & pastry. Hits the spot. As cool as new A/V gear is, our "shortys" come first.










P.S. I've been checking out your setup over on the blu-ray community. Very cool. I just signed up. However, I'm getting confused navigating their gallery forums.


----------



## pcweber111

Hey LD happy holidays to you and yours and it's good to see your kiddos had a good one. My little guy had quite the Christmas this year. I don't think I've ever been prouder than seeing his little face light up opening presents. He didn't know what half the stuff he got was until it was unboxed but the smiles were more than worth it. I love this time of year. Your time will come next year, be patient. I think 2010 is gonna be a good year to us AVSers.


----------



## ldgibson76

I concur! I hope the New Year is properous to us all! Lord knows, we could all use it!










Regards,


----------



## ddgtr

It's coming, I can FEEL it!!!


----------



## ddgtr

LOL,


You were NOT kidding about Waboman's thread on the bluray forum. OMG, it was indeed out of control, it almost felt like a roller coaster! Those guys are "post happy"... not unlike a few of us here!!


I haven't seen yours, have you posted it? I do think that just like here, you'll also get a lot of love!!


Peace!


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/17812182
> 
> 
> LOL,
> 
> 
> You were NOT kidding about Waboman's thread on the bluray forum. OMG, it was indeed out of control, it almost felt like a roller coaster! Those guys are "post happy"... not unlike a few of us here!!
> 
> 
> I haven't seen yours, have you posted it? I do think that just like here, you'll also get a lot of love!!
> 
> 
> Peace!




Hello Dan.


Happy New Year to you and the family. I hope the coming new year is a prosperous one for you.


I do have a thread and gallery on blu-ray.com (ldgibson76's Home Theater). It didn't get the fanfare that Croseiv and Waboman received!







The accolades they have received are without question, well deserved.


There are some nice systems posted on that site and for the most part, from what I've experienced thus far, less confrontation and negativity.


I really like how your gallery can be linked to your thread. That's a very nice feature. You have to do a bunch of copying and pasting.

http://www.blu-ray.com/community/gal...ber=ldgibson76 


Regards,


----------



## Franin

Happy New year ldgibson76


----------



## ohyeah32

Happy New Year Lawrence!!!







And in 2010 may all your AV dreams become a reality.


----------



## Waboman

*Happy new year, Lawrence!!*


----------



## hometheatergeek

In honor of Waboman


Have a Rockin Good Year Lawrence!!


----------



## ldgibson76

The cable management saga continues!


There have been some adjustments and modifications made.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/3174860...04107502/show/ 


Regards,


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/17833389
> 
> 
> The cable management saga continues!
> 
> 
> There have been some adjustments and modifications made.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/3174860...04107502/show/
> 
> 
> Regards,



Loved watching the slide show.







Flickr definitely has the best slide show.


Every time I see your system pics and wire management pics I'm in awe. Amazing work bud!



Seth


----------



## Franin

I have to say your cable management system is amazing. A+ in cable management


----------



## pcweber111

Nice, now that's what I call some clean cable management. I need to get to work on mine now so I can actually update my thread lol.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32* /forum/post/17833492
> 
> 
> Every time I see your system pics and wire management pics I'm in awe. Amazing work bud!
> 
> 
> 
> Seth





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/17833514
> 
> 
> I have to say your cable management system is amazing. A+ in cable management





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111* /forum/post/17834138
> 
> 
> Nice, now that's what I call some clean cable management.



That's what I'm sayin'!







I want to hire ld to come on over and clean up my "birds nest."


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/17834237
> 
> 
> That's what I'm sayin'!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to hire ld to come on over and clean up my "birds nest."





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111* /forum/post/17834138
> 
> 
> Nice, now that's what I call some clean cable management. I need to get to work on mine now so I can actually update my thread lol.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/17833514
> 
> 
> I have to say your cable management system is amazing. A+ in cable management





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32* /forum/post/17833492
> 
> 
> Loved watching the slide show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flickr definitely has the best slide show.
> 
> 
> Every time I see your system pics and wire management pics I'm in awe. Amazing work bud!
> 
> 
> 
> Seth



Thanks alot guys.

There's still much to do.


----------



## pcweber111

It's funny because occasionally I go through my system and unplug everything and redo the cable management almost because I can. It's a sort of relaxation technique. It calms me and reminds me of what a cool hobby I have.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111* /forum/post/17843885
> 
> 
> It's funny because occasionally I go through my system and unplug everything and redo the cable management almost because I can. It's a sort of relaxation technique. It calms me and reminds me of what a cool hobby I have.



Wow PCWeb! Now that I think about it, that is so accurate. I am at my most relaxed when I'm back there. In a way, it's very therapeutic. That was a great observation!


Regards,


----------



## Gelinas

LD the new cable management is looking better than ever.


I can see how it could be fun to re-do the cabling, but for me I just don't have the space. If I am viewing your setup correctly, you have allowed yourself enough space to comfortable sit behind your set-up, very nice indeed.


In my situation, I had to put my stand as close as possible to the wall making it very difficult to get to.


Maybe when we get our new display I'm spend the time to really get my cables nicely situated behind the stand.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gelinas* /forum/post/17847157
> 
> 
> LD the new cable management is looking better than ever.
> 
> 
> I can see how it could be fun to re-do the cabling, but for me I just don't have the space. If I am viewing your setup correctly, you have allowed yourself enough space to comfortable sit behind your set-up, very nice indeed.
> 
> 
> In my situation, I had to put my stand as close as possible to the wall making it very difficult to get to.
> 
> 
> Maybe when we get our new display I'm spend the time to really get my cables nicely situated behind the stand.



Hello Gelinas.


Thank you for the nice words regarding the cable management. When I initially set up the system, my intention was to make sure I had adequate access to the rear of the system. I knew I would be making many adjustments and modifications to the system. So the ability to get back there easily required positioning the system approximately 24" from the wall. So I do contribute any improvements made to my ability to get back there. If it wasn't for that, it would probably still be a rats nest!











Thanks again.


Regards,


----------



## hometheatergeek

Ld my friend,


Any new news on the amp or AVR saga? Any luck finding the Rotel on sale yet? Or have you decided to continue to search for the Pioneer Elite AVR instead? Hope your family is well and 2010 will be the year you achieve all of your goals for your HT system.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/17960336
> 
> 
> Ld my friend,
> 
> 
> Any new news on the amp or AVR saga? Any luck finding the Rotel on sale yet? Or have you decided to continue to search for the Pioneer Elite AVR instead? Hope your family is well and 2010 will be the year you achieve all of your goals for your HT system.



Hello HTGeek!


Thank you for stopping by. Yes,







I'm still in search of the Rotel amp! Everyday, I'm on Audiogon, eBay and Craig's List. So far nothing! I'm starting to consider the Emotiva or maybe a Sunfire or the B&K 200.7. those amps are everywhere and priced right! But, I'm trying to hold the line, stay strong and wait it out for a couple weeks.










Thank you for the kind words and well wishes to you and your family in 2010!


Regards,


----------



## pcweber111

Dang, 2179? I always figured there was going to be better stuff by then. Huh.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111* /forum/post/17960951
> 
> 
> Dang, 2179? I always figured there was going to be better stuff by then. Huh.



Very funny HA-HA!















Using my daughter's camera, I forgot to reset the date when i repalced the batteries! But I concur! I would hope that the technology 2179 would make cables, visible speakers and racks with components completely obsolete!


I just couldn't live in that future! No cables to manage! No components to collect and display! What would I do?!!!










Regards,


----------



## Gelinas

Hi LD,


What's new? Haven't seen you around in a while. Hope all is well with your new job.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gelinas* /forum/post/18440630
> 
> 
> Hi LD,
> 
> 
> What's new? Haven't seen you around in a while. Hope all is well with your new job.



Hello Gelinas.


Thank you for touching base. I have been off the grid for a while, but I do at times log in just to see what new on the AV front. As for the new job, busy is an understatement. It's coming along, but there's a lot to learn in a short amount of time. So much so, that I have very little time to hang out at the forum.

Not only that, but recently, I woke up a couple of weeks ago with severe double vision!







So I've been in and out of doctor's offices for the last two weeks. Not having correct vision is a challenge. I'm currently wearing an eye patch. Apparently, my left and right eyes are having communication failure. They're not working together. Now, I can see correctly out of either eye. When one eye is covered, I'm fine. So watching movies is at best, a tolerable process, but I'd like to have both eyes functioning together. I have several more procedures to undertake before things get better. Such is life.


Enough about me, I think the last time we communicated, you either acquired an Emotiva amp or was in the process of adding one to your already sweet setup. How are things with you and family?


Regards,


----------



## Gelinas

Great to hear from you LD.


I can totally understand the challenges associated with learning a new job. But on the bright side, being busy with a new job is WAY better than sitting at home un-employed. Sorry to hear about your eye troubles. I'm sure your doctor will have everything fixed in no time.


My family is well, other than a recent bout I had with FIOS billing department (grr...their call center can be so difficult to work with). We did get an XPA-5 a few weeks back and have been enjoying it ever since. To be perfectly honest, it has not made as noticeable a difference as I had hoped especially at lower volumes. I think I hear the difference the most when watching blu-rays that have very active surround mixes. It seems to be more enveloping. So far, I have come no where close to a volume that could produce audible strain with the amp and I did at times with just the reciever. . Other than that it is a big beast, not just the sheer weight, but the depth. I barely shoe-horned it into our studiotech even on it's "extended" position.


----------



## hikarate

Sorry to hear about your eyes LD, hope the docs can get you fixed up quickly.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gelinas* /forum/post/18447035
> 
> 
> Great to hear from you LD.
> 
> 
> I can totally understand the challenges associated with learning a new job. But on the bright side, being busy with a new job is WAY better than sitting at home un-employed. Sorry to hear about your eye troubles. I'm sure your doctor will have everything fixed in no time.
> 
> 
> My family is well, other than a recent bout I had with FIOS billing department (grr...their call center can be so difficult to work with). We did get an XPA-5 a few weeks back and have been enjoying it ever since. To be perfectly honest, it has not made as noticeable a difference as I had hoped especially at lower volumes. I think I hear the difference the most when watching blu-rays that have very active surround mixes. It seems to be more enveloping. So far, I have come no where close to a volume that could produce audible strain with the amp and I did at times with just the reciever. . Other than that it is a big beast, not just the sheer weight, but the depth. I barely shoe-horned it into our studiotech even on it's "extended" position.



Thanks for the words of encouragement. Yes, I'm blessed to have employment. I know so many others that aren't employed!

The eye thing has been an "EYE OPENING" experience!







So much we take for granted! It's has been an adjustment, that's for sure.

It's good to hear that the family is doing well. My oldest daughter is in Italy as I type this post!









She'll be returning from Europe at the end the month. I do talk to her twice a day though, so everything seems to be fine.


Verizon Fios!







I can understand the frustrations you've experienced with the billing/customer service department. It's a shame that they have such a superior product, but on the other hand, by far, have the worst customer service performance. I believe that the company is too big for itself! One department never knows what the other department is doing. It's brutal. How many times have you requested the Fios department and you get transferred to a completely different department than you asked for.










A belated congrats on the acquisition of the new Emotiva amp. I'm surprised to hear that the Emotiva hasn't yielded that much of an improvement in low volume level performance. I would have thought that lower volume levels, you would achieve an improvement in clarity. I know I did with the Marantz amp, but I also have Klipsch Ref speakers that have ridiculously high efficiency ratings, which probably contributed to the increase in audible clarity ant the lower volume levels. One thing is for sure, according to your assessment, the amp sections in your AVR are indeed impressive.


As for my system, due to the events of the last month, (new job/eye issues)

the upgrades have been put on hold for now. I still have aspirations to upgrade the pre-pr/avr and the amp along with the plasma. hopefully, sometime in the summer, I will be able to acquire the new equipment.


Regards


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hikarate* /forum/post/18447450
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about your eyes LD, hope the docs can get you fixed up quickly.



Hello hikarate!


Thanks for the encouragement. I did have a chance to visit a Best Buy and attempt to experience the new 3D technology. They have the Panasonic combo on display. What I found out was that you need both eyes functioning correctly to get the 3D effect. With one eye, you only get 2D. My brain is not receiving enough information to process the 3d material. With double vision and using both eyes, I literally get 3D two times, or 6D, if you will!







It's bizarre!










Hopefully after my next two procedures, I'll be back to normal!


Regards,


----------



## hikarate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/18447601
> 
> 
> With double vision and using both eyes, I literally get 3D two times, or 6D, if you will!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's bizarre!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully after my next two procedures, I'll be back to normal!
> 
> 
> Regards,



Well you will have to decide whether you want to get your eyes fixed, or have bragging rights on the forums here. 6D sounds pretty impressive.


----------



## ddgtr

LD,


So sorry about the eye problems... I really hope everything will be back to normal soon...


Dan


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/18451031
> 
> 
> LD,
> 
> 
> So sorry about the eye problems... I really hope everything will be back to normal soon...
> 
> 
> Dan



Agree hope you get it sorted soon. And congrats on your new job btw! I'm just curious economically how well is the States going? Is retail still down?


----------



## ddgtr

@Frank


Depends on the region: some are still in very bad shape whereas others show small signs of improvement. As of now, it is very hard to tell. One thing is certain, TOO MANY people are still without a job... Banks of course are still doing well.


@ld


I have to give you unlimited props for even trying to watch a movie with one eye covered!!


I was thinking the same thing, we take for granted both vision and hearing - and many other things related to our health.


Let us know...


peace


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/18451031
> 
> 
> LD,
> 
> 
> So sorry about the eye problems... I really hope everything will be back to normal soon...
> 
> 
> Dan



I hope so too Dan. By the way, how is the new house?!


Regards,


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/18452012
> 
> 
> Agree hope you get it sorted soon. And congrats on your new job btw! I'm just curious economically how well is the States going? Is retail still down?



Hello Frank.


It's been a while. How has my AV Brutha from down under been?! I hope all is well with you and the family. Are you still trying to convince the wife of the benefits of the masking system for the screen?

















Thanks for the encouragement and as a whole, retail is still on the down side, although there have been some bright spots. Best Buy posted record profits last quarter. So it's not all bad. The jobless rate in my state is hovering around 8%.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/18452147
> 
> 
> @Frank
> 
> 
> Depends on the region: some are still in very bad shape whereas others show small signs of improvement. As of now, it is very hard to tell. One thing is certain, TOO MANY people are still without a job... Banks of course are still doing well.
> 
> 
> @ld
> 
> 
> I have to give you unlimited props for even trying to watch a movie with one eye covered!!
> 
> 
> I was thinking the same thing, we take for granted both vision and hearing - and many other things related to our health.
> 
> 
> Let us know...
> 
> 
> peace



Hello Dan.


I will PM you in the near future with all the details. It's been a wild ride, that's for sure.


Regards,


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/18456438
> 
> 
> Hello Frank.
> 
> 
> It's been a while. How is my AV Brutha from down under been?! I hope all is well with you and the family. Are you still trying to convince the wife of the benefits of the masking system for the screen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the encouragement and as a whole, retail is still on the down side, although there have been some bright spots. Best Buy posted record profits last quarter. So it's not all bad. The jobless rate in my state is hovering around 8%.



Lawrence hope all is going well. I hope you get the eyes sorted, ceratinly not a nice thing. I'm hoping it all goes well for you.


8% is still quite large and definitley not a nice thing to see. It just amazes me how these companies think that the non HT enthuiasts are all going to run and upgrade to 3D the way the economy is going. Most people I see are getting by still watching DVD and buying them second hand at $5. It just shows the sign of the times of where everything is going.


My masking system project is scrapped as my wife said a big fat NO. It doesn't bother me as much as I don't know where things are going in the next 10 years. Like most of you I'm just sitting back and enjoying and if it ain't broke why replace it.


Anywhere take my friend and hopefully we will are share in good news regarding your health.


----------



## Waboman

Hi LD.


Been awhile. Hey, congrats on the new job.







It's always stressful acclimating to a whole new way of doing things at work. I'm glad the transition is going smoothly for you. Sorry to hear about your eye.







That sucks! Hopefully, it's a quick & painless procedure to correct.


Be well, my friend.


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/18456420
> 
> 
> I hope so too Dan. By the way, how is the new house?!
> 
> 
> Regards,




Almost done: the only things left to do are the splashes in the kitchen (next week) and to start taping and texture in the audio room. I am starting tomorrow (Sat).


I will be there all day tomorrow and Sunday. Haven't taken many pics yet, but I'll try to post a few.


Regards


----------



## HTjunkie33

Look's good to me, i prefer less components though, klipsch speakers with the gold on them do look cool.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HTjunkie33* /forum/post/18595643
> 
> 
> Look's good to me, i prefer less components though, klipsch speakers with the gold on them do look cool.



Hello HTJunkie33.


Thanks for the kind words and acknowledgement. Yeah, I definitely understand the the affinity for less components. I myself will be making the transition to a cleaner and more efficient look in the very near future.


Thanks again.


Regards,


----------



## Franin

Hey ldgibson76 how did eyes turn out? everything OK?


----------



## pcweber111

Yeah man, curious as I haven't seen you post very much lately.


----------



## Franin

Knock! Knock! Anybody here today


----------



## twistajt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Knock! Knock! Anybody here today



I am


----------



## pcweber111

Wonder where LD is?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wonder where LD is?



Well I hope he's ok


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twistajt* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I am



G'day !!


----------



## hikarate

Well doesn't hurt to wish him well either way. Hope you post back soon LD!


----------



## ddgtr

ld,


I hope you're fully recovered... How is the room coming along?


Regards


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/18446660
> 
> 
> Hello Gelinas.
> 
> 
> Thank you for touching base. I have been off the grid for a while, but I do at times log in just to see what new on the AV front. As for the new job, busy is an understatement. It's coming along, but there's a lot to learn in a short amount of time. So much so, that I have very little time to hang out at the forum.
> 
> Not only that, but recently, I woke up a couple of weeks ago with severe double vision!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I've been in and out of doctor's offices for the last two weeks. Not having correct vision is a challenge. I'm currently wearing an eye patch. Apparently, my left and right eyes are having communication failure. They're not working together. Now, I can see correctly out of either eye. When one eye is covered, I'm fine. So watching movies is at best, a tolerable process, but I'd like to have both eyes functioning together. I have several more procedures to undertake before things get better. Such is life.
> 
> 
> Enough about me, I think the last time we communicated, you either acquired an Emotiva amp or was in the process of adding one to your already sweet setup. How are things with you and family?
> 
> 
> Regards,



I didn't know about this. I wish you the best on the double vision, and will say a prayer today.


----------



## hikarate

Just a bump, hoping all is well with you.


----------



## ldgibson76

Hello AVSForum/WYSC Thread Members.


It's been since July 17, 2010 that I've posted in my thread.

I'm still alive and other than some minor adjustments, my system hasn't changed that much. I added an Apple TV 160gb and did some new cable management.

I will be adding a HTPC, the PS3 Slim and hopefully, a new Pre-pro and Amp. I will also add a 1080P flat panel in the near future! Other than that, life is good!


----------



## prepress

Hello LD, nice to "see" you back.


----------



## hikarate

Welcome back LD! Nice adds, look forward to any photos you decide to take


----------



## ddgtr

What is up ld!!!!


For those who are new to this section, ldgibson has been one of the anchor members. He kept the discussions going when everyone else was out and about... He was always here welcoming new members, helping everyone (moi included) properly post their pictures, with av questions, suggestions and so on, you get the idea...


WELCOME BACK LD!!!!!!!














(I was never able to get them fancy smilies, so these two are going to have to do... Wabo will probably bring it strong...)


Now I know you'll have some pics for us in the near future...


Cheers!


----------



## hometheatergeek

This is really







. LD is back in the house. Good to see you back. I've been following your other thread (on that other site) but I and others are glad to see you back here too. It's going to be fun once you get the new 1080 flat panel. Looking forward to some updated pics.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/20086484
> 
> 
> Hello AVSForum/WYSC Thread Members.
> 
> 
> It's been since July 17, 2010 that I've posted in my thread.
> 
> I'm still alive and other than some minor adjustments, my system hasn't changed that much. I added an Apple TV 160gb and did some new cable management.
> 
> I will be adding a HTPC, the PS3 Slim and hopefully, a new Pre-pro and Amp. I will also add a 1080P flat panel in the near future! Other than that, life is good!



Hey man, good to see you back here.










Very cool on your Apple tv. What pre/pro are you thinking about getting? The Marantz AV7005? Since you're also in the market for a new tv, are you considering 3D? Or is that something you just don't care about?


Anyhoo, good to have you back around these parts again. Lets not wait another 8 months to post.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/20086484
> 
> 
> Hello AVSForum/WYSC Thread Members.
> 
> 
> It's been since July 17, 2010 that I've posted in my thread.
> 
> I'm still alive and other than some minor adjustments, my system hasn't changed that much. I added an Apple TV 160gb and did some new cable management.
> 
> I will be adding a HTPC, the PS3 Slim and hopefully, a new Pre-pro and Amp. I will also add a 1080P flat panel in the near future! Other than that, life is good!



Hey LD welcome back, how have you been. Last time we talked you were having the issue with the eye, hopefully all of that is sorted. Good to see you again.


----------



## Gelinas

Hey LD, great to see you back here in WYSC. Best of luck to you with your planned upgrades, and of course, be sure to post pics.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/20087262
> 
> 
> Hello LD, nice to "see" you back.



Thanks Prepress.


How have you been? I apologize for just responding to your post, but work has me very busy. Working a 60 hr/wk schedule.


Due to my ridiculous work schedule, my visits to the forum will be limited to a post here and there and just the ever so often lurk.


It's good to see that the usual suspects are still holding the WYSC thread down!


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hikarate* /forum/post/20087906
> 
> 
> Welcome back LD! Nice adds, look forward to any photos you decide to take



Hello hikarate.


Man, it's been a while since I've exchanged posts with everyone.

I will post new photos of the system as soon as the modifications are complete. They system really hasn't changed much other than the addition of an HTPC, Apple TV, a new HDMI/7.1 matrix switcher and PS3 Slim. I'm still jonesin' for the Rotel gear!







In due time I guess.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/20088495
> 
> 
> What is up ld!!!!
> 
> 
> For those who are new to this section, ldgibson has been one of the anchor members. He kept the discussions going when everyone else was out and about... He was always here welcoming new members, helping everyone (moi included) properly post their pictures, with av questions, suggestions and so on, you get the idea...
> 
> 
> WELCOME BACK LD!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I was never able to get them fancy smilies, so these two are going to have to do... Wabo will probably bring it strong...)
> 
> 
> Now I know you'll have some pics for us in the near future...
> 
> 
> Cheers!



Hello Dan. (My West Coast Brutha from another mutha!)










I hope all is well with you and the Mrs.

Thank you for the kind words. I wish I had the time and energy to stay involved in the threads like I used to but due to an insane work schedule and an all out lack of energy, my contribution to the WYSC will consist of the occasional lurk and perusing of the section when time allows. Of course I will touch base with you and others when my system finally transforms into something more current and modern.










I will update my photos in the near future, that you can be sure of!


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/20090165
> 
> 
> This is really
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . LD is back in the house. Good to see you back. I've been following your other thread (on that other site) but I and others are glad to see you back here too. It's going to be fun once you get the new 1080 flat panel. Looking forward to some updated pics.



Wassup HTG!


Thanks for the kind words Buddy. Yeah, I have been spending time over on the other side!







But I do miss the WYSC brethren!

As I told Dan, prepress and hikarate, due to the limited time I have off, my visits to the WYSC thread will be mostly of a lurking nature with the occasional posts.

No doubt, you guys have been missed!


Update: My left surround speaker was minutes if not seconds from taking a 6 ft plunge to the floor. The anchor holding the speaker somehow became very loose. Luckily I noticed it. I just repaired the area and now it's very secure. That was a close call!


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/20095343
> 
> 
> Hey LD welcome back, how have you been. Last time we talked you were having the issue with the eye, hopefully all of that is sorted. Good to see you again.



Hello Franin.


It has been a while Mate! Yeah, the eye was in dire need of medical attention. But, all is well now. I can see clearly now!!!!! Anyway, I hope all is well with you and the family. We will chat in the near future my friend. Lots to tell you!


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gelinas* /forum/post/20095615
> 
> 
> Hey LD, great to see you back here in WYSC. Best of luck to you with your planned upgrades, and of course, be sure to post pics.



Hello Gelinas!


It has been a while. Yes, I am back, if only for a spell. Thanks for the words of encouragement regarding the upgrades. I will post photos once the mods have been completed.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/20156217
> 
> 
> Hello Franin.
> 
> 
> It has been a while Mate! Yeah, the eye was in dire need of medical attention. But, all is well now. I can see clearly now!!!!! Anyway, I hope all is well with you and the family. We will chat in the near future my friend. Lots to tell you!



Well its good to hear from you again ldGibson looking forward to our chat soon.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/20090828
> 
> 
> Hey man, good to see you back here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very cool on your Apple tv. What pre/pro are you thinking about getting? The Marantz AV7005? Since you're also in the market for a new tv, are you considering 3D? Or is that something you just don't care about?
> 
> 
> Anyhoo, good to have you back around these parts again. Lets not wait another 8 months to post.




What up Jeff!?!










Did you really think that I was going to wait 8 months to respond to my main man!?!


As far as the pre pro is concerned, the Marantz is very attractive to me but, I'm also considering the Integra and Onkyo models. The Rotel is still in the running but losing steam due to my finally succumbing to the realization that regardless of the quality and aesthetic appeal of the product, it's still yesterday's technology. I hope to come to some sort of conclusion soon.


----------



## Franin

Sorry to jump in ldgibson but is it the integer 80.2 you were looking at?


That one there looks like a serious beast if the AVP wasn't getting it's future updates I was definitely considering that one also.


----------



## BrolicBeast

Let me start by saying this has been a superb thread! If you are considering the integra DHC-80.2, I can definitely recommend it. I made the decision betwen the Marantz 7005 and Integra DHC-80.2 this past February, and I couldn't be happier. That 80.2 one of the best deals in audio/video.


Again, excellent thread--particularly from a newcomer's viewpoint such as myself, it's great to see and watch the progression over the last few years! I'm looking forward to seeing what's next.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/20162937
> 
> 
> Let me start by saying this has been a superb thread! If you are considering the integra DHC-80.2, I can definitely recommend it. I made the decision betwen the Marantz 7005 and Integra DHC-80.2 this past February, and I couldn't be happier. That 80.2 one of the best deals in audio/video.
> 
> 
> Again, excellent thread--particularly from a newcomer's viewpoint such as myself, it's great to see and watch the progression over the last few years! I'm looking forward to seeing what's next.




Hello BrolicBeast.


Thank you for stopping by my thread and the kind words. I left a post in your thread also.


I also appreciate the recommendation for the Integra DHC-80.2. No doubt it is a phenomenal product. My only concern regarding the Integra is how it will it do with my current speaker array. Now, knowing that you also have the Klipsch Reference speaker package, you of all people can give me a very credible and sound perspective of your experience with the Integra/Klipsch combo.


I am a Marantz man from way back, so my affinity for the brand is deeply engrained. But I also realized that the Marantz products of today are not of the same quality of the previous offerings. IMO, not since the SR9600, has Marantz stayed true to it's signature sound. (The Marantz Signature series is omitted from my observation).







Marantz has become an impostor of Denon. The SR7005 and the AV7005 are just rebadged Denon products. Not that that is a bad thing,.... it just proves that Marantz has abandoned what made it the desired product it once was.


Here are a few examples that confirm my observation:


-2006 was the last year that the implementation of dual differential and the assignment of dual DAC's to the L&R channels are offered in the AVR's.

-Total abandonment of DSD capability. Last seen in the SR9600. Correction: Also in the AV8003. My bad!









-2006 the last year HDAM modules are employed AVR's, namely in the SR9600. (HDAM modules are now present in the SR/AV7005).

-2009 HDCD decoding, no longer present in AVR's (SR7002/8002/AV8003 last models to have this feature). It used to be in virtually all of the AVR's.


IMHO, I believe that these features were tantamount to and synonymous with the heralded Marantz sound quality. It's what set the Marantz AVR's apart from their counterparts. Audio first! No frills or video processing gizmos. That's not the case now.


Now, I must digress and acknowledge that Marantz has addressed the need to improve mp3 performance with the development of MDAX Marantz Dynamic Audio eXpander.


Obviously D&M Holdings (parent company) is consolidating. Too bad, because Marantz had it's own flavor, it's own sound signature. That's not the case now. That's why I'm now gravitating to the Rotel and Integra products.


One thing I know about my SR9300. It does have all of the features mentioned above that have been abandoned. So, allowing the the 9300 to do the digital conversion instead of the digital device, I know that if I'm sacrificing sound quality going that route, the difference, if any is negligible, almost undetectable.


Outside of the Integra 80.2, the Rotel 15 Series peaks my attention also. Just the pre-pro, not the amps. I'm not a big fan of the ICE technology, yet (but I'm curious and open to debate







). I still have much to learn about the concept. As you know, you can't mate Klipsch Reference products to just anything. There must be a proper synergy.


That's my rant for the day!


----------



## jnnt29

I have enjoyed viewing the evolution of your system and the help you have provided in your posts. I have been viewing the different threads for a number of years and really started posting last year. It is incredible how much someone can learn from yours and others. Thank you.


PS. Being a new Klipsch owner, though somewhat small in size, I really like the look of yours. JT


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnnt29* /forum/post/20164707
> 
> 
> I have enjoyed viewing the evolution of your system and the help you have provided in your posts. I have been viewing the different threads for a number of years and really started posting last year. It is incredible how much someone can learn from yours and others. Thank you.
> 
> 
> PS. Being a new Klipsch owner, though somewhat small in size, I really like the look of yours. JT



Hello jnnt29.


Thank you for the acknowledgement. The members in this section provide a wealth of knowledge and are always accommodating when it comes to answering questions and helping with system configuration and ways to help you improve on what you have.


By the way, your humbleness is to be commended, but never think that your system is not worthy of the praise it will receive. Most of us started off with with either HTIB's or less!














Believe me, without question it's a growth process when it comes to this hobby. Some of us upgrade on a monthly basis. Some of us on a yearly basis. Then there are those that try to eek out as much as they can with an aging setup with minor modifications and adjustments. You'd be amazed by what adjusting your speaker positioning can do to your audio quality. Or maybe something as simple as using an SPL meter.


Anyway, I do admire the evolution of your setup also. How do you like the Klipsch Reference bookshelf's compared to the previous speakers?


----------



## jnnt29

Thanks, I have been at this for a very long time with limited funds. As far as the Klipsch go, I'm very pleased. My previous Speakers sounded very good for stereo listening but for home theater seemed to need help. Not bad, but not dynamic. The Klipsch seem to work for both. I have heard people say they were harsh, but I haven't found that to be the case. We seem to have a great group of people share, bounce ideas and trouble shoot.


----------



## jnnt29

I just realized that your in Delaware. My wife and I are thinking of moving to Lewis when I retire. My Uncle has a house in Ocean City MD and we down that way all the time. Small world.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jnnt29* /forum/post/20167356
> 
> 
> I just realized that your in Delaware. My wife and I are thinking of moving to Lewis when I retire. My Uncle has a house in Ocean City MD and we down that way all the time. Small world.




Yes it is a small world. I live in Northern Delaware. And for future reference, it Lewes, DE. Misspell the name Lewes in Lewes and the townies will show up with pitchforks and torches!


----------



## jnnt29

Like in Young Frankenstein!! It was late and I know better! LOL. Thanks for keeping me straight!


----------



## pcweber111

Holy crap you're back lol. Missed ya there buddy.


----------



## seanfarley2

8 months away from here huh? I thought your absence from br.com was bad....


I started a thread on here yesterday. Only reason I've been on AVS was for the Dynaudio speaker thread. I'm getting bored at work lately so I'm looking at other stuff to read/post in my down time. So when is this pre/pro thing happening? I know the Rotel thing didn't work out.


----------



## Franin

Happy Easter Lawrence


----------



## ddgtr

Happy Easter, my good friend!!


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/20344317
> 
> 
> Happy Easter Lawrence





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/20347427
> 
> 
> Happy Easter, my good friend!!



I apologize for the tardy reply!


I hope you both had a pleasant holiday.


Franin, it's always good to hear from my brutha from anutha mutha down unda!









I hope all is well with you and the family.


Dan! My West Coast Brutha from anutha mutha!







How are you my friend!

It has been a long time since we chatted. I hope the new home is treating you and the family well. How is that phenomenal system and room treating you? I hope the suggested Pioneer BDP-51FD has given you trouble-free performance. I know mine has performed flawlessly, but I have moved it to the family room and my Denon DBP-2010 has gone to my bedroom. The Samsung BD-P1200 is in the possession of my oldest daughter, who moved out recently!







She's growing up and it kills me!


I've been slowly making some changes to my system.


The acquisitions:


-Rotel RSP-1069 Processor

-Grandbeing VisionHD MX0402-AU1 4x2/7.1 HDMI Matrix switcher (with the Rotel, gives me 8 HDMI inputs total).

-Sony BDP-S5000ES

-Anthem MCA-20 2 channel amp will push the RF-35's, Marantz will handle the center, surround and rear.

-HTPC w/ 6 GB ram/ ATI Radeon HD5670 Video card/1 TB @7200RPMs HDD for storing hi-rez music. (I'm still experimenting with music storage programs, i.e,.. Foobar, Media Monkey, J-River, WMP, Power DVD w/Cyberlink, etc,...)

-1st Gen Apple TV 160GB

-Cambridge Audio DACMagic-The HTPC and Apple TV will be routed thru it.

-Sony PS3 Slim 160GB.

-Replaced the 60GB HD with a 250GB HD for my aging XBox 360 Pro.


Most of these new devices are on the floor with a slew of cables waiting to take their positions on the racks.


I'm still trying to procure a longtime desired Denon DVD-3930CI to replace the 2910. And lastly, a 63" Samsung 1080P plasma! That will come after I replace my untimely irreparable A/C unit that just died last night!










So, I'm chugging along. I hope to have everything in place and functional in a couple of weeks. I would have had everything squared away by now, but I've been working 6 days a week for the last 2 months!







The A/C debacle isn't speeding things along either!


That's all for now Buddy!


Holla!


----------



## drewTT

Yeah, broken A/C is no fun.


Best of luck. Sounds like some great upgrading.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewTT* /forum/post/20366130
> 
> 
> Yeah, broken A/C is no fun.
> 
> 
> Best of luck. Sounds like some great upgrading.



Hello Drew. How are ya man!?! Yeah, when we woke up this morning, it was 80 degrees in the house!







The wife and I where like, "What the hell is going on?!"







Only to find that the A/C unit bit the dust!


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Drew. How are ya man!?! Yeah, when we woke up this morning, it was 80 degrees in the house!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wife and I where like, "What the hell is going on?!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to find that the A/C unit bit the dust!



80 degrees? You in the Bahamas?







I'm watching the Twins game and it's snowing here.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/20366226
> 
> 
> Hello Drew. How are ya man!?! Yeah, when we woke up this morning, it was 80 degrees in the house!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wife and I where like, "What the hell is going on?!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to find that the A/C unit bit the dust!



Looks like the weather going loopy like it did over here in West Australia


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/20366111
> 
> 
> I apologize for the tardy reply!
> 
> 
> I hope you both had a pleasant holiday.
> 
> 
> Franin, it's always good to hear from my brutha from anutha mutha down unda!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope all is well with you and the family.
> 
> 
> Dan! My West Coast Brutha from anutha mutha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are you my friend!
> 
> It has been a long time since we chatted. I hope the new home is treating you and the family well. How is that phenomenal system and room treating you? I hope the suggested Pioneer BDP-51FD has given you trouble-free performance. I know mine has performed flawlessly, but I have moved it to the family room and my Denon DBP-2010 has gone to my bedroom. The Samsung BD-P1200 is in the possession of my oldest daughter, who moved out recently!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's growing up and it kills me!
> 
> 
> I've been slowly making some changes to my system.
> 
> 
> The acquisitions:
> 
> 
> -Rotel RSP-1069 Processor
> 
> -Grandbeing VisionHD MX0402-AU1 4x2/7.1 HDMI Matrix switcher (with the Rotel, gives me 8 HDMI inputs total).
> 
> -Sony BDP-5000ES
> 
> -Anthem MCA-20 2 channel amp will push the RF-35's, Marantz will handle the center, surround and rear.
> 
> -HTPC w/ 6 GB ram/ ATI Radeon HD5670 Video card/1 TB @7200RPMs HDD for storing hi-rez music. (I'm still experimenting with music storage programs, i.e,.. Foobar, Media Monkey, J-River, WMP, Power DVD w/Cyberlink, etc,...)
> 
> -1st Gen Apple TV 160GB
> 
> -Cambridge Audio DACMagic-The HTPC and Apple TV will be routed thru it.
> 
> -Sony PS3 Slim 160GB.
> 
> -Replaced the 60GB HD with a 250GB HD for my aging XBox 360 Pro.
> 
> 
> Most of these new devices are on the floor with a slew of cables waiting to take their positions on the racks.
> 
> 
> I'm still trying to procure a longtime desired Denon DVD-3930CI to replace the 2910. And lastly, a 63" Samsung 1080P plasma! That will come after I replace my untimely irreparable A/C unit that just died last night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I'm chugging along. I hope to have everything in place and functional in a couple of weeks. I would have had everything squared away by now, but I've been working 6 days a week for the last 2 months!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The A/C debacle isn't speeding things along either!
> 
> 
> That's all for now Buddy!
> 
> 
> Holla!



Look at those upgrades Lawrence!! Well done.


----------



## Gelinas

Hello LD!


Good to hear from you. Sounds like everything is going well for you in Delmar. I'm sure you've been busy enjoying your newest purchases. I'm sure the Rotel/Anthem sound quite nice with your Klipsch.


----------



## ldgibson76

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Waboman* 
80 degrees? You in the Bahamas?







I'm watching the Twins game and it's snowing here.








Hello Jeff.


Nice to see over here on the darkside!







Yeah, it was hot as Hades!

It's always good to see the WYSC crew active and discussing technology and stuff!










The new A/C unit will be a Trane 20 SEER high efficiency model. I wanted to go with a 23 SEER, but the price was ridiculous! 20 SEER is even stretching it!


Did you get to watch TRON yet? I haven't!







And I still haven't opened "The Incredibles", "Harry Potter and Deathly Hallows", "The Town", "Shrek Forever After", "Monsters, Inc" or "The Expendables"!


What's next on the BD purchase list for you?


----------



## ldgibson76

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Gelinas* 
Hello LD!


Good to hear from you. Sounds like everything is going well for you in Delmar. I'm sure you've been busy enjoying your newest purchases. I'm sure the Rotel/Anthem sound quite nice with your Klipsch.
Hello Gelinas.


I hope all is well with you and the Mrs. I thought I read that you were moving into a new home or in the planning stages to do so. If you've already moved, congrats! If you you haven't yet, what's the time frame and are you planning on staying in the same area?


----------



## ldgibson76

Some of my new toys:


Sony BDP-S5000ES










Rotel RSP-1069 Processor










OneView HTPC










Apple TV 160GB










More to come soon!


Regards,


----------



## Franin

Quote:

Originally Posted by *ldgibson76*
Some of my new toys:


Sony BDP-5000ES


Rotel RSP-1069 Processor


OneView HTPC


Apple TV 160GB


More to come soon!


Regards,
Very nice. Congrats on the new toys. Let me know your thoughts in the Sony flagship player? I heard there very good.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/20369063
> 
> 
> Very nice. Congrats on the new toys. Let me know your thoughts in the Sony flagship player? I heard there very good.




Thanks Frank. Once I get my system reconfigured and functional, I'll surely give you my impressions.

I just added another piece to the system. The new-to-me Anthem MCA-20 won and purchased on eBay. I should have it sometime next week. (Wednesday hopefully!)

MCA-20


----------



## Gelinas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/20368908
> 
> 
> Hello Gelinas.
> 
> 
> I hope all is well with you and the Mrs. I thought I read that you were moving into a new home or in the planning stages to do so. If you've already moved, congrats! If you you haven't yet, what's the time frame and are you planning on staying in the same area?



I'm loving all your new gear/pics. All is going well for us, we have our home currently listed for sale and are hoping to get a decent offer sooner than later. While looking for a new home at the same time (which is quite difficult/stressful).


We are hoping to find a place in the same general area, just looking to step up to a single family home.


----------



## prepress

The Sony 5000 is the player I originally wanted to get, but the store didn't have them yet, as they were just applying for ES dealership. But they had the Pioneer 09, and I ended up getting that. No real regrets, though that 5000 is a nice-looking beast. Congratulations.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/20370617
> 
> 
> The Sony 5000 is the player I originally wanted to get, but the store didn't have them yet, as they were just applying for ES dealership. But they had the Pioneer 09, and I ended up getting that. No real regrets, though that 5000 is a nice-looking beast. Congratulations.



Thanks Pre.


Being that you have the 09 and the BDP-83, you're not missing much compared to the Sony BDP-S5000ES. The Pioneer and the Oppo 83 are still considered 2 of the better BD players you can have. I only purchased the Sony because it was a steal for the product that it is. Truth be told, my next blu-ray player was going to be the Oppo BDP-95. But because the Sony was so inexpensive, it opened up the ability for me to pick up a new-to-me Rotel Pre-pro and an Anthem 2 channel amp.


Hey, I know I'm late to the party you've been having over in *YOUR THREAD!* Congrats!














It's about time! I know, I know, I'm about a year late!










I just read your list of components!







It makes my list of components seem like I went on a shopping spree at Walmart!







You have an incredible ensemble.


----------



## prepress

The thing I liked most on the Sony was the dedicated analog outs for 2-channel. As you know, I have a 2-channel system, and had read (a _Home Theater_ review, I think) that using the L/R fronts made the sound a bit heavy. But the 09 doesn't have dedicated 2/C outs and I like its sound, so I'm good; I took the chance based upon the glowing reviews of its analog section.


"Wal-Mart" indeed. Clearly, they have a high-roller upscale section. Your equipment looks good also, plus you have some gadgets I don't. The OneView looks impressive for sure, and how's the Apple TV working? I hear a lot about that.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/20368896
> 
> 
> Hello Jeff.
> 
> 
> Nice to see over here on the darkside!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it was hot as Hades!
> 
> It's always good to see the WYSC crew active and discussing technology and stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new A/C unit will be a Trane 20 SEER high efficiency model. I wanted to go with a 23 SEER, but the price was ridiculous! 20 SEER is even stretching it!
> 
> 
> Did you get to watch TRON yet? I haven't!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I still haven't opened "The Incredibles", "Harry Potter and Deathly Hallows", "The Town", "Shrek Forever After", "Monsters, Inc" or "The Expendables"!
> 
> 
> What's next on the BD purchase list for you?



Hey, Lawrence.


What's shaking on this beautiful Friday?


Sorry to hear your A/C went out. That sucks.







Ya gotta have climate control. It's what sets us apart from the animals.







I do feel your pain, brotha. Our dishwasher went out last week. The repair guy came and installed a new (expensive







) motor. It's these untimely and aggravating situations that dampen our upgrade plans. Just think how energy efficient your new Trane will be as you're sipping an iced tea, with your feet up, in your perfectly controlled environment. You'll be







as a cucumber.


I hear ya. My movies are backing up too. I still haven't watched Tron: Legacy either.







I'm sure HTG is at home just shaking his head.







I took advantage of Target having the newly released POTC blu's on sale and picked up all three. Plus they all include a movie ticket for the upcoming "On Stranger Tides" movie. Arrrr, avast ye scurvy dog. To the plank with ye!







I'll just add them to the pile.










You have a lot of great titles there. Are you waiting until you get all your new gear installed?










P.S. Congrats on all the upgrades!


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/20373331
> 
> 
> I hear ya. My movies are backing up too. I still haven't watched Tron: Legacy either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm sure HTG is at home just shaking his head*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took advantage of Target having the newly released POTC blu's on sale and picked up all three. Plus they all include a movie ticket for the upcoming "On Stranger Tides" movie. Arrrr, avast ye scurvy dog. To the plank with ye!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll just add them to the pile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a lot of great titles there. Are you waiting until you get all your new gear installed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Congrats on all the upgrades!



No Wabo, just at work,  shaking my head. LOL


That sucks LD about the AC. That happen to me about 7 years ago while I was unemployed and had to buy a replacement. Thank god I still had good credit.


You say you haven't seen all of those movies yet. Shame on you too.


How is your HT reconfiguration coming along?


----------



## ohyeah32

Hi Lawrence,


How's it goin? I see you got yourself some cool new toys.







That Sony 5000ES is one sweet machine! Congrats on all the new stuff.



Seth


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/20373331
> 
> 
> Hey, Lawrence.
> 
> 
> What's shaking on this beautiful Friday?
> 
> I hear ya. My movies are backing up too. I still haven't watched Tron: Legacy either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure HTG is at home just shaking his head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*I took advantage of Target having the newly released POTC blu's on sale and picked up all three. Plus they all include a movie ticket for the upcoming "On Stranger Tides" movie.*_ Arrrr, avast ye scurvy dog. To the plank with ye!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll just add them to the pile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a lot of great titles there. Are you waiting until you get all your new gear installed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Congrats on all the upgrades!



Hello Wabo!


Whachutalkinbout Wabo!?!







The POTC trilogy in separate packaging? I went on the website and COTBP and DMC are priced at $14.99. ATW wasn't even available.

Was $14.99 the price for each BD or was there an additional in-store discount? I jumped all over the Die Quadrilogy at Wal-mart. I made Best Buy match it!
http://www.walmart.com/ip/7976951


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/20374651
> 
> 
> Hello Wabo!
> 
> 
> Whachutalkinbout Wabo!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The POTC trilogy in separate packaging? I went on the website and COTBP and DMC are priced at $14.99. ATW wasn't even available.
> 
> Was $14.99 the price for each BD or was there an additional in-store discount? I jumped all over the Die Quadrilogy at Wal-mart. I made Best Buy match it!
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/7976951



What's shaking, Mr. LDG?


Yeah, Disney rereleased the series last month. Both in a fancy boxset and individually with new slipcovers and DTS-HD MA. Target has them on sale for $14.99 each and since I didn't have them on any format, I decided to walk the plank and take the plunge. Plus, they each came with a free movie ticket to the upcoming POTC movie. That takes care of my kids and I (the Mrs. will have to sit this one out, sorry honey) which is like $30 right there.










That's an unbelievable deal on the Die Hard set! I already own all four, or I'd be all over it too.


Rock on, my friend!


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/20373451
> 
> 
> No Wabo, just at work,  shaking my head. LOL
> 
> 
> That sucks LD about the AC. That happen to me about 7 years ago while I was unemployed and had to buy a replacement. Thank god I still had good credit.
> 
> 
> You say you haven't seen all of those movies yet. Shame on you too.
> 
> 
> How is your HT reconfiguration coming along?



Hello HTG!


We all become victims of Murphy's Law at one time or another. But we somehow manage to get thru it.


In regards to the unseen movies. I still have 44 movies still in the shrink wrap! Now of course, mostly all are catalogue titles, but still







, it's a shame that I haven't even opened "I Am Legend" yet. Just for the Mustang scene is reason enough to put the dang disk in the player! So much to do, so little time to do it,.....


As far as the system goes, it's still in dis-array. The Anthem amp was shipped today. I should receive it by Wednesday. Right now, I'm in the process of finding a new TV rack to accommodate the Anthem, the Marantz, the Rotel and the Vision HD Switcher, along with the Center Channel. I've been unsuccessful thus far in my endeavor. Just can't seem to find a rack that will complement my sorry audio racks! Yeah, I know the remedy, get rid of the audio towers also and get new ones that will match the new TV rack.







I'm barely getting away with the buying spree I've been on as of late!







I don't want to push it!


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32* /forum/post/20374274
> 
> 
> Hi Lawrence,
> 
> 
> How's it goin? I see you got yourself some cool new toys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That Sony 5000ES is one sweet machine! Congrats on all the new stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Seth



Hello Seth, my TRI-RACK hero!


How's life treating you my friend?! I see you are considering the 3D experience. I'm still trying to have 1080P experience!














Every time I try to upgrade, something comes up!







Priorities are a PITA!


Anyway, how are the pups doing?!


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/20375076
> 
> 
> Hello Seth, my TRI-RACK hero!
> 
> 
> How's life treating you my friend?! I see you are considering the 3D experience. I'm still trying to have 1080P experience!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every time I try to upgrade, something comes up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Priorities are a PITA!
> 
> 
> Anyway, how are the pups doing?!



Hey there Lawrence!


Things have been all right, can't really complain I guess. Yup I am definitely getting a 3D TV this year.







The one I'm shooting for is the 75 inch Samsung LED that was on display at CES. It's coming out later this year (Aug/Sept time frame), although no price has been set yet.


Along with the new TV, I'm also planning on getting an Oppo 93 to play 3D Blu-ray's. Also plan on getting my Denon AVP pre/pro upgraded by years end hopefully. A lot has changed with the appearance of my HT room, as new carpeting was installed and the walls have all been re-painted. I just haven't gotten around to taking all new pics of the room.


The pups are doing great. They make me laugh every day.







Here's a couple of recent pics of them.





















Have a great weekend my friend!


Seth


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32* /forum/post/20375863
> 
> 
> Hey there Lawrence!
> 
> 
> Things have been all right, can't really complain I guess. Yup I am definitely getting a 3D TV this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one I'm shooting for is the 75 inch Samsung LED that was on display at CES. It's coming out later this year (Aug/Sept time frame), although no price has been set yet.
> 
> 
> Along with the new TV, I'm also planning on getting an Oppo 93 to play 3D Blu-ray's. Also plan on getting my Denon AVP pre/pro upgraded by years end hopefully. A lot has changed with the appearance of my HT room, as new carpeting was installed and the walls have all been re-painted. I just haven't gotten around to taking all new pics of the room.
> 
> 
> The pups are doing great. They make me laugh every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a couple of recent pics of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend my friend!
> 
> 
> Seth



Excellent Pups there Seth. As you know my daughter is still hounding me to get a dog.


----------



## ohyeah32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/20376355
> 
> 
> Excellent Pups there Seth. As you know my daughter is still hounding me to get a dog.



Thanks Frank.










I like the pun.







Yeah I think your daughter will love a pup. Yeah they're a little bit of a responsibility. but imo they're worth it.


And my two are really good around the HT equipment. They're very well behaved, so I don't have to worry about them messing anything up. It's really only the first year you've got to keep an eye on them.











Seth


----------



## Franin

Quote:

Originally Posted by *ohyeah32*
Thanks Frank.










I like the pun.







Yeah I think your daughter will love a pup. Yeah they're a little bit of a responsibility. but imo they're worth it.


And my two are really good around the HT equipment. They're very well behaved, so I don't have to worry about them messing anything up. It's really only the first year you've got to keep an eye on them.










Seth
There good around the equipment because they have appreciation for quality Seth.







.


I can see it know when there barking around to the other dogs letting them know there master has an AVP A1HD in the rack and a flagship blu ray.


----------



## ohyeah32

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Franin* 
There good around the equipment because they have appreciation for quality Seth.







.


I can see it know when there barking around to the other dogs letting them know there master has an AVP A1HD in the rack and a flagship blu ray.
Thanks Frank.










Yeah they know there's no misbehaving in the HT room when there's an AVP and A1UD in there.











Seth


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohyeah32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Frank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah they know there's no misbehaving in the HT room when there's an AVP and A1UD in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seth



Good to see there well behaved.


----------



## ldgibson76

Hello Bros. of the WYCS Thread!


Well, my system is in the middle of an all out overhaul.


There are 5 new devices with a new 64 inch Samsung on the way. Also on deck is the Cambridge Audio 840C. It's primary use will be for CD playback but it will equally serve as an outboard DAC for my HTPC and Apple TV. Below, I have attached a link to the photos of the latest changes and additions.


The three rack configuration will eventually be replaced with a lowboy credenza.

It just very difficult to find one that will accommodate all of my components in an effective manner which allows proper ventilation,.... and doesn't cost upwards to $1800.00+!










I'm also auditioning new speakers. The Klipsch Reference RF-63's, the B&W 804S (pre-owned), B&W CM9's and the Focal Chorus 836V's.


Right now, I'm leaning towards the RF-63's, only because the Klipsch's are familiar to me. But because of the new processor and amps, I'm craving something different. I will keep WYSC posted with my progression over the summer.

New Stuff 

Temporary configuration with new devices 


Thanks for viewing.


Regards,


----------



## prepress

I followed the links. Nice equipment. You'll be busy for a while. Just be sure to come up for air, especially when the TV arrives.


----------



## pcweber111

You can't abandon Klipsch man, what's wrong with you?!


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111* /forum/post/20696652
> 
> 
> You can't abandon Klipsch man, what's wrong with you?!



Hello PC.


I do believe that I did lead with the RF-63's are the one's I'm leaning towards.










But I do want to check other brands just to satisfy my curiosity.

By the way, how are things?


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/20696392
> 
> 
> I followed the links. Nice equipment. You'll be busy for a while. Just be sure to come up for air, especially when the TV arrives.



Thanks Prepress.


----------



## ddgtr

Holy shnikes ld!! I haven't been over at the bluray forum in a while so this is the first time I see the new gear. I looks awesome and I bet that's how it sounds, too! What is your impression so far?


You are going to love that tv!!


Congrats!


----------



## ddgtr

Merry Christmas, ld! Hope all is well!


----------



## Geoff4RFC

I think I missed it in the equipment list. Your system looks great, I dig the equipment racks, what's the brand and where did you score?


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Geoff4RFC* /forum/post/21399384
> 
> 
> I think I missed it in the equipment list. Your system looks great, I dig the equipment racks, what's the brand and where did you score?



Hello Geoff4RFC.


Thank you for the kind words regarding my system and audio racks.

The racks are by Z-Line. They were purchased from the now defunct Circuit City. But they have been retired. My system has undergone a major transformation.


From this:










To this:










To this:










Current Setup
New Configuration 


As you can see, the three rack config has been reduced to a single rack/stand solution. The system has been downsized (less devices) which renders a cleaner and more efficient look. Functionality has been simplified and the number of cables needed compared to the previous config is reduced significantly, almost by half! Overall, it's a more effective design. However, I do miss my tri-rack configuration but the new look is growing on me.







I would say the biggest concern I had with converting to the current design was the ability to provide proper ventilation due to the closed-in confines. Fans have been strategically positioned so ventilation is no longer an issue.


Thanks again and have a Happy New Year.


----------



## ldgibson76

I wish everyone of the WYSC threads a Happy Year.


----------



## jnnt29

Happy New Year to you as well. JT


----------



## Waboman

Whoa! An LDG drive-by. Where you been hiding, amigo?


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman* /forum/post/21410142
> 
> 
> Whoa! An LDG drive-by. Where you been hiding, amigo?



I'll PM you on the other site. There's much to tell.


Happy Holidays to you!


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/21410291
> 
> 
> I'll PM you on the other site. There's much to tell.
> 
> 
> Happy Holidays to you!



Happy holidays to you too.










I await your PM.


----------



## prepress

Happy New Year!


The new console looks really nice, ld. But how much shelf space is there, and how easy is rear access?


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/21415637
> 
> 
> Happy New Year!
> 
> 
> The new console looks really nice, ld. But how much shelf space is there, and how easy is rear access?



Hello Prepress.


Thanks for acknowledgement. My endeavor to find a cost effective TV stand was a long and arduous one. I really wanted the Salamander Synergy Triple 237. But when I started this search for a lowboy stand, I hadn't come to the realization that I would have to sacrifice a few devices. At that time, that was something I wasn't willing to do. You know me, I love my devices!







Because of my indecision I missed out on the closeouts at Best Buy.com. They were going for a crazy $599.00. (50% off). During the journey, my goal was to find a lowboy that would accommodate all the devices in my previous setup. I did come across a few, but the asking prices were way more than I was willing to spend.


So this search was sort of a maturation process. 1st, conceding to the fact that my system was the epitome of redundancy. Devices had to go.

Continuing my search with a different mind set, I then realize that the Salamander 237 or something like it would most likely be the solution, but I still wasn't willing to fork out $1200.00. So the mission was to find a similar solution. I finally landed on the Altra stand. It's virtually the same dimensions and accommodations of the 237 and as far a quality is concern, it's decent. Not to the standard of the previous Synergy products but very close for a 1/3 of the price. Why do I say _*previous*_ Synergy products? Because if you ever look at the new Synergy lineup, Salamander has really cheapened the product. The materials that are used now are not of the previous quality.


To answer your question, the stand is 22 inches deep, 60 inches wide and 24 inches tall. The shelves are adjustable maxing at 8 inches of height between them and each area is 19" deep. So it's tight, but with some modifications and strategic fan integration, it works out pretty well. Also, in the rear, I have remove the two back outboard sliding doors/panels. That's mainly to help in the ventilation process and also make it easy to route the cables in a somewhat orderly fashion.


----------



## hometheatergeek

Hello LD and here's wishing you and your family have great luck in the coming year.


----------



## Geoff4RFC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/21402887
> 
> 
> Hello Geoff4RFC.
> 
> 
> Thank you for the kind words regarding my system and audio racks.
> 
> The racks are by Z-Line. They were purchased from the now defunct Circuit City. But they have been retired. My system has undergone a major transformation.



Nice! I'm kinda going in the opposite direction and for the reason you mentioned, ventilation (check my thread; First man cave ever).


I have a pretty decent console but ended up taking the doors off and all is well for now. I'm really wanting to get my gear in the wall but that is off in the distance. Trying to find something like your Z-Line for now.


Happy new year.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/21422809
> 
> 
> Hello Prepress.
> 
> 
> Thanks for acknowledgement. My endeavor to find a cost effective TV stand was a long and arduous one. I really wanted the Salamander Synergy Triple 237. But when I started this search for a lowboy stand, I hadn't come to the realization that I would have to sacrifice a few devices. At that time, that was something I wasn't willing to do. You know me, I love my devices!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because of my indecision I missed out on the closeouts at Best Buy.com. They were going for a crazy $599.00. (50% off). During the journey, my goal was to find a lowboy that would accommodate all the devices in my previous setup. I did come across a few, but the asking prices were way more than I was willing to spend.
> 
> 
> So this search was sort of a maturation process. 1st, conceding to the fact that my system was the epitome of redundancy. Devices had to go.
> 
> Continuing my search with a different mind set, I then realize that the Salamander 237 or something like it would most likely be the solution, but I still wasn't willing to fork out $1200.00. So the mission was to find a similar solution. I finally landed on the Altra stand. It's virtually the same dimensions and accommodations of the 237 and as far a quality is concern, it's decent. Not to the standard of the previous Synergy products but very close for a 1/3 of the price. Why do I say _*previous*_ Synergy products? Because if you ever look at the new Synergy lineup, Salamander has really cheapened the product. The materials that are used now are not of the previous quality.
> 
> 
> To answer your question, the stand is 22 inches deep, 60 inches wide and 24 inches tall. The shelves are adjustable maxing at 8 inches of height between them and each area is 19" deep. So it's tight, but with some modifications and strategic fan integration, it works out pretty well. Also, in the rear, I have remove the two back outboard sliding doors/panels. That's mainly to help in the ventilation process and also make it easy to route the cables in a somewhat orderly fashion.



Unfortunately for me, 24" isn't tall enough. The 60" width would be near perfect, though. The Altra is reminiscent of the Hooker console I have now, but the back panels are removable with yours. Does Altra make anything taller?


You say the Synergy quality has gone downhill. That's not good. I was beginning to reconsider them even though the Triple 30 is wider than I'd like and would force me to move my speakers yet further apart. Billy Bags was much too expensive given my circumstances, but who knows, I may revisit even them. Meantime, there's still the custom furniture place I got my bookcases. I still need to go there and get an idea if something could be done there (surely for less than Billy Bags). The other consideration is that black tends to show dust, and it's a problem in older buildings like mine, so an oak finish, say, would help out.


But again, I like the looks of your stand.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/21425422
> 
> 
> Unfortunately for me, 24" isn't tall enough. The 60" width would be near perfect, though. The Altra is reminiscent of the Hooker console I have now, but the back panels are removable with yours. Does Altra make anything taller?
> 
> 
> You say the Synergy quality has gone downhill. That's not good. I was beginning to reconsider them even though the Triple 30 is wider than I'd like and would force me to move my speakers yet further apart. Billy Bags was much too expensive given my circumstances, but who knows, I may revisit even them. Meantime, there's still the custom furniture place I got my bookcases. I still need to go there and get an idea if something could be done there (surely for less than Billy Bags). The other consideration is that black tends to show dust, and it's a problem in older buildings like mine, so an oak finish, say, would help out.
> 
> 
> But again, I like the looks of your stand.



Hello Prepress.


Here's the link to the Altra website. The model I have is also available in Oak.

60" TV Stand 


You know, I thought the same thing, that the Altra stand would not be tall enough. Especially considering the tall profile heights of my devices. But with some ingenuity, it worked out pretty well.


Below is an image of the rear of the stand.


----------



## prepress

According to the website, the cabinet is actually 61" wide; I would have to move the outside racks a bit. The 18.75" shelf space is a problem as I have some 19"-wide equipment. I _could_ get away with the 26" height (my Hooker stand is 28"). The TV is now at the perfect eye level, so I wouldn't want anything shorter than 26".


I'll go back to the site and look at the internal measurements more carefully (I went earlier today) and see about shelf heights also. Thanks.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/21427116
> 
> 
> According to the website, the cabinet is actually 61" wide; I would have to move the outside racks a bit. The 18.75" shelf space is a problem as I have some 19"-wide equipment. I _could_ get away with the 26" height (my Hooker stand is 28"). The TV is now at the perfect eye level, so I wouldn't want anything shorter than 26".
> 
> 
> I'll go back to the site and look at the internal measurements more carefully (I went earlier today) and see about shelf heights also. Thanks.



Yeah, I don't blame you.







The measurements I gave were a guess-timate.







Every inch matters when considering this type of rack.


I have to tell you that modifications were needed. I had to cut out a small section in the rear wall of the rack to allow access to the Anthem MCA 5's power cord outlet. It's 18 inches deep and it's back panel sat right up against the rear wall of the rack. Not only that, due to the height/profile and location of the speaker terminals on the amp, I had to employ a riser to elevate it, so the terminals would be accessible. (see previous post/photo). I even had to cut access holes in the center rear panel for cable management and access to the Rotel pre-pro.


So if you do opt for the Altra, as nice s it is, it does have some limitations. But with some ingenuity, you can make it work.


----------



## hometheatergeek

Hey litlle bro. Thought it was time to bump your thread to thhe top of the boards again. You have a great system and I have always admire the way you make everything look so good. I wish I could have just have of the system you own.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek*  /t/1004179/my-audio-video-experience/540#post_22331946
> 
> 
> Hey litlle bro. Thought it was time to bump your thread to thhe top of the boards again. You have a great system and I have always admire the way you make everything look so good. I wish I could have just have of the system you own.



Hello Big Bro.


Thank you so much for your kind words. And Al, your system is every bit the equivalent of mind and then some. You have a 7.4 speaker array! Goodness Gracious Man! The low end must be epic! the Mrs. is a trooper! My woman a can barely handle my little RSW10!







Thanks again for the acknowledgement and putting my thread back on the grid.


----------



## hometheatergeek

You would think I could at least proof read my post before submitting.


----------



## ldgibson76

No worries my friend. I understood what you where conveying.







It's appreciated.


----------



## Waboman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76*  /t/1004179/my-audio-video-experience/540#post_22331996
> 
> 
> My woman can barely handle my little RSW10!



It's ok, LDG. It's how you use it that counts.


----------



## hometheatergeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1004179/my-audio-video-experience/540#post_22333933
> 
> 
> It's ok, LDG. It's how you use it that counts.










Too funny.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waboman*  /t/1004179/my-audio-video-experience/540#post_22333933
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76*  /t/1004179/my-audio-video-experience/540#post_22331996
> 
> 
> My woman can barely handle my little RSW10!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's ok, LDG. It's how you use it that counts.
Click to expand...


In the venerable words of Dwayne of the 70's sitcom "What's Happening", "hey, HEY, Hey!"


----------



## Franin

It's good to hear from you again Ld. Hope all is well?


----------



## pcweber111

I was just taking a look at your current pics over at blu-ray.com and I have to say it looks good. You've come a long way and it's nice to see the evolution. Too bad you got rid of the two towers approach but hey we all have to at some time lol. How are you liking the new tv? Any major differences from the old Sammy?


----------



## prepress

LD, I see you have a PS Audio DAC in the mix. How are you using it?


----------



## ldgibson76

Hello Everyone.

It's been a long time (nearly 10 years) since I've posted on AVS Forum in this thread.
Since my last posting, Due to some life changes, I've relocated twice, however, the system is status quo. Same setup configuration with some minor mods making the system 4K and Atmos/DTS:X capable.

Most recent additions are as follows,...
Sony Bravia XR 75X95J 4K LED w/ Cognitive Processing (Purchased March 2022)
Marantz AV7702 MkII Pre-Pro (Purchased in 2017)
Panasonic DMP-UB900 (Purchased in 2017)
Not pictured yet:
Apple TV 4K
Roku Ultimate (Will replace Verizon Fios One STB)


----------



## Waboman

ldgibson76 said:


> View attachment 3340949
> View attachment 3340951
> View attachment 3340959
> View attachment 3340952
> View attachment 3340967
> View attachment 3340962
> View attachment 3340969
> View attachment 3340966
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone.
> 
> It's been a long time (nearly 10 years) since I've posted on AVS Forum in this thread.
> Since my last posting, Due to some life changes, I've relocated twice, however, the system is status quo. Same setup configuration with some minor mods making the system 4K and Atmos/DTS:X capable.
> 
> Most recent additions are as follows,...
> Sony Bravia XR 75X95J 4K LED w/ Cognitive Processing (Purchased March 2022)
> Marantz AV7702 MkII Pre-Pro (Purchased in 2017)
> Panasonic DMP-UB900 (Purchased in 2017)
> Not pictured yet:
> Apple TV 4K
> Roku Ultimate (Will replace Verizon Fios One STB)


Well, gat dayum! 

Guess who's back, back again
LDG's back, tell a friend...

10 years!? Where does the time go? Really good to see you posting again, amigo. The new setup is looking great. Room looks comfy and inviting. The blue accent light is a nice touch too. The ladies dig that stuff. How you liking the new tv? I tell you, there's some mornings I need cognitive processing. So how ya been, man?


----------



## ldgibson76

Waboman said:


> Well, gat dayum!
> 
> Guess who's back, back again
> LDG's back, tell a friend...
> 
> 10 years!? Where does the time go? Really good to see you posting again, amigo. The new setup is looking great. Room looks comfy and inviting. The blue accent light is a nice touch too. The ladies dig that stuff. How you liking the new tv? I tell you, there's some mornings I need cognitive processing. So how ya been, man?



Well Hello to you too, my friend. Wabs, it has been a minute.
Life can throw some haymakers when it wants to. In the grand scheme of things, I'm still livin'!!! Maintaining and trying to stay healthy. Like many, basically dealing with 1st world issues.
I hope all is well with you and your family.

Yeah, it's been nearly 10 years since I posted in this thread. In 2013, I stopped posting in this thread, but still occasionally I would visit the thread to stay in know and from time to time, post in other sections of the forum. However, at the end of 2017, I disappeared off any and all forums altogether. The departure was due to some health issues that arose. Life started throwing the aforementioned haymakers (family, career, etc,...), So stepping away from the hobby was a no-brainer. Due to all of the changes, my system was packed up and put in storage for almost 5 years. I would still visit the sites, just to try to keep myself in the loop by proxy. But man, I missed my system badly.

Things have since settled down and I'm now enjoying my setup again. Wabs, periodically, I was having "Noob" experiences when I was assembling the rig. What cable went to what and how/where to route it. Cable management? Yeah right. It's a nightmare behind the rack. Not to mention the addition of the 4K capable devices and making that aspect work properly. By the way, I use NO room correction software (REW/Audessey). It's all primal hearing and what I think sounds good.  Just the shear labor of it all was brutal on a whole-nutha level. I moved into the new dwelling in March 2022. The setup/room wasn't completed until sometime in May. I'm not kidding.

It's funny, prior to my setback in November 2017, I had just purchased the Marantz pre pro and the Panny 4K player. I wasn't going to implement the new purchases until I acquired a 4K TV. It wasn't until March of this year, I was able to purchase the X95J. Due to my workload, I'm just getting to where I can peruse the site(s) and post once in while.

If you can remember the last configuration, my 70" Sony LED (which is now in my family/livingroom) sat atop a table top riser which allowed housing for the center channel. For whatever reason back then, I thought that was a better solution than the current config. Well if you look closely, the riser is gone and now the 75" LED is supported by a table top mounting stand. It actually worked out better than I thought it would. Gives the low boy stand a cleaner look. (Who am I kidding, it still looks busy!)
2017 vs 2022














I'm still trying to assess the performance of the Sony. And like clockwork, the Sony K models with the new mini-LED tech was released 2 months later.
The Marantz is no doubt a better pre-pro than the old Rotel, but I miss the simplicity of that pre-pro. The Marantz is buggy at times. Sounds great, but my main issue is the PCM'ing tendency when it's being fed via bitstream from my HTPC. I can't get the AV7702 MK II to show DTS:X, DTS-HD/MA, Dolby Atmos or DTHD on the display. Something in the chain is funky. It always shows Multi-Channel 7.1/PCM on the display instead of the actual hi-rez format. I've gone over the settings 100 times in both the settings of the graphics card and the Marantz. I've even played around with the Windows audio settings. Again, this is only from the HTPC which currently has the AMD XFX Radeon Speedster SWFT105 RX6400 Graphics card mind you, has a HDMI 2.1 port, a Display Port v1.4 and is HDCP 2.2 compliant. The hdmi cable is the Audioquest Cinnamon 48 mbps cable. I don't know what gives.

Now when it comes to WMA, Windows 10 has a Dolby Atmos for Home Theater setting. If I engage it, Dolby Atmos will show on the Marantz's display, however, that conversion happens with any audio signal (it's forced), regardless of the format.
I have movies that are1080p w/ DTS-HD/MA. Doesn't matter, if the Dolby Atmos is engaged in the Windows Audio, that's what you're gettin. My movies run thru Kodi and that program is set to pass-thru (bitstream). Doesn't matter. It's a mess. Granted, it sounds good. But I want to see the actual codec shown on the Marantz's display.

Now when the hi-rez audio signal is sent from the XBox One or from the Panny 4K player and even the Verizon Fios One STB and Sony BDP-S5000ES, the formats show on the Marantz display, but that's not the case with the HTPC. It pisses me off. Have any idea what my issue could be? I know, that's a lot. You just asked how I'm doing? 

I'm baaaack!


----------



## Waboman

ldgibson76 said:


> Well Hello to you too, my friend. Wabs, it has been a minute.
> Life can throw some haymakers when it wants to. In the grand scheme of things, I'm still livin'!!! Maintaining and trying to stay healthy. Like many, basically dealing with 1st world issues.
> I hope all is well with you and your family.
> 
> Yeah, it's been nearly 10 years since I posted in this thread. In 2013, I stopped posting in this thread, but still occasionally I would visit the thread to stay in know and from time to time, post in other sections of the forum. However, at the end of 2017, I disappeared off any and all forums altogether. The departure was due to some health issues that arose. Life started throwing the aforementioned haymakers (family, career, etc,...), So stepping away from the hobby was a no-brainer. Due to all of the changes, my system was packed up and put in storage for almost 5 years. I would still visit the sites, just to try to keep myself in the loop by proxy. But man, I missed my system badly.
> 
> Things have since settled down and I'm now enjoying my setup again. Wabs, periodically, I was having "Noob" experiences when I was assembling the rig. What cable went to what and how/where to route it. Cable management? Yeah right. It's a nightmare behind the rack. Not to mention the addition of the 4K capable devices and making that aspect work properly. By the way, I use NO room correction software (REW/Audessey). It's all primal hearing and what I think sounds good.  Just the shear labor of it all was brutal on a whole-nutha level. I moved into the new dwelling in March 2022. The setup/room wasn't completed until sometime in May. I'm not kidding.
> 
> It's funny, prior to my setback in November 2017, I had just purchased the Marantz pre pro and the Panny 4K player. I wasn't going to implement the new purchases until I acquired a 4K TV. It wasn't until March of this year, I was able to purchase the X95J. Due to my workload, I'm just getting to where I can peruse the site(s) and post once in while.
> 
> If you can remember the last configuration, my 70" Sony LED (which is now in my family/livingroom) sat atop a table top riser which allowed housing for the center channel. For whatever reason back then, I thought that was a better solution than the current config. Well if you look closely, the riser is gone and now the 75" LED is supported by a table top mounting stand. It actually worked out better than I thought it would. Gives the low boy stand a cleaner look. (Who am I kidding, it still looks busy!)
> 2017 vs 2022
> View attachment 3341247
> View attachment 3341248
> 
> 
> I'm still trying to assess the performance of the Sony. And like clockwork, the Sony K models with the new mini-LED tech was released 2 months later.
> The Marantz is no doubt a better pre-pro than the old Rotel, but I miss the simplicity of that pre-pro. The Marantz is buggy at times. Sounds great, but my main issue is the PCM'ing tendency when it's being fed via bitstream from my HTPC. I can't get the AV7702 MK II to show DTS:X, DTS-HD/MA, Dolby Atmos or DTHD on the display. Something in the chain is funky. It always shows Multi-Channel 7.1/PCM on the display instead of the actual hi-rez format. I've gone over the settings 100 times in both the settings of the graphics card and the Marantz. I've even played around with the Windows audio settings. Again, this is only from the HTPC which currently has the AMD XFX Radeon Speedster SWFT105 RX6400 Graphics card mind you, has a HDMI 2.1 port, a Display Port v1.4 and is HDCP 2.2 compliant. The hdmi cable is the Audioquest Cinnamon 48 mbps cable. I don't know what gives.
> 
> Now when it comes to WMA, Windows 10 has a Dolby Atmos for Home Theater setting. If I engage it, Dolby Atmos will show on the Marantz's display, however, that conversion happens with any audio signal (it's forced), regardless of the format.
> I have movies that are1080p w/ DTS-HD/MA. Doesn't matter, if the Dolby Atmos is engaged in the Windows Audio, that's what you're gettin. My movies run thru Kodi and that program is set to pass-thru (bitstream). Doesn't matter. It's a mess. Granted, it sounds good. But I want to see the actual codec shown on the Marantz's display.
> 
> Now when the hi-rez audio signal is sent from the XBox One or from the Panny 4K player and even the Verizon Fios One STB and Sony BDP-S5000ES, the formats show on the Marantz display, but that's not the case with the HTPC. It pisses me off. Have any idea what my issue could be? I know, that's a lot. You just asked how I'm doing?
> 
> I'm baaaack!


Oh yeah, baby! The LDG is back! That's what I'm talking about.

First off, let me start by saying I'm very happy your health issues and all other issues are behind you. Now it's time to start livin' L-I-V-I-N, my friend. Life threw you some haymakers and asked if you've paid your dues? You stared life right in the eyes and said the check is in the mail. 

Cable management? What's that? Lol. I get the noob experience every time I look behind my cabinet. I'm like how'd I do that? It's like in the old Star Trek when Bones gets briefly super smart and starts to perform brain surgery on Spock. Only it wears off before he's completed it. That sweet, bastard. 

Looking at the picture of your last config is like putting on my favorite pair of slippers. Good times, man. And the new config looks even better. More streamlined and cleaner. Don't sweat the mini-LED. The x95l is a great set. Plus you gained 5".😳 

Have you watched any 4K HDR content? There's a lot of good stuff out. 

Now lets address this primal no room correction deal. Hey, it if sounds good it sounds good. Thought I was going to go somewhere else, didn't you? As far as PCM from your Windows HTPC I can't help you there. I don't have a HTPC nor do I use Windows. We're an Apple family. That's right. Come at me. If Apple built a car, would it have Windows?😛

Here we go!


Spoiler


----------

